# 189 EOI Invitations for JANUARY 2019



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Guys those who expect an invite Jan 2019 can post here their doubts.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks for starting a new thread. It's very unlikely that 70 point 2613xx applications will get invited again. this FY, but I'll put my name down here in desperate hope, who knows.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> Thanks for starting a new thread. It's very unlikely that 70 point 2613xx applications will get invited again. this FY, but I'll put my name down here in desperate hope, who knows.


Pray hard man anything can happen when God is with you.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> Pray hard man anything can happen when God is with you.


What about them atheist like me? 
Any chance? 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> What about them atheist like me?
> Any chance?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


No one really know what happens to all of us tomorrow morning. Thank god that we are at least able to walk and sleep there are lot of people out there who cannot walk or sleep with various diceases so thank god we have a good life and suppose a tsunami tomorrow what is me and you then?


----------



## Matt1203 (Mar 7, 2018)

12 months passed .. No invite yet!.. 
Electronics Engineer 
70points DOE 
5th Jan 2017
Stressful one year with no invite


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Matt1203 said:


> 12 months passed .. No invite yet!..
> Electronics Engineer
> 70points DOE
> 5th Jan 2017
> Stressful one year with no invite


I hear you man! My original EoI was Dec 2017. At least we only get disappointed once a month now rather than twice.


----------



## Matt1203 (Mar 7, 2018)

Be it one round or twice a month. I have lost all my hopes.. I guess I have waited around 16-18 rounds!.. Will have to accept the reality now that i will never recieve an invite!..


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

I reckon only top notch candidates with superior point can be invited from now on. Let make Australia great again.


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

Guys 
What about State sponsorship?! Why they don't invite anymore? 
regards


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

hoandang said:


> I reckon only top notch candidates with superior point can be invited from now on. Let make Australia great again.


I have met plenty of top notch engineers in Australia with PR. They drive me in Ubers.


----------



## winzrokz (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I am new to forum. I was a silent reader all this while. Today I got an invite.

All the best for those who are still waiting.

Is there a group specifically for people who got invited today?

Thanks


---------------------------------------------------
Category 261312, Points 75, visa 189
EOI 1 - 12/Nov/2018
EOI 2 - 15/Nov/2018
Date of invite: IST 10/Dec/2018 7:00 pm


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> I have met plenty of top notch engineers in Australia with PR. They drive me in Ubers.


haha good one. Are you in 457 ? I'm also in 457, though kinda getting sick with the current job so trying to get the damn PR and start travelling around.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

hoandang said:


> haha good one. Are you in 457 ? I'm also in 457, though kinda getting sick with the current job so trying to get the damn PR and start travelling around.


Yeah, I'm on a 457, been here just under two years. I'm completely tied to my company, but love my job. I want to stay here, if the government let me.


----------



## Ali1993 (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi guys. I will have 75 pts after 19th Dec (age 25yrs), Occupation 263311. 
Can I now expect an invite in January?
Cheers.


----------



## joebas (Aug 8, 2018)

With EOI date as 3rd October, for 261111, with 75 points - do you guys think it is safe to assume an invite in Jan 2019, even if the invites remain as low as December 2018?


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

soheil_ershadi said:


> Guys
> What about State sponsorship?! Why they don't invite anymore?
> regards


They still do. Just think the competition is quite tough as the numbers are limited.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Till few hours back, I was very hopeful of getting an invite in Jan 2019 round. But if this trend continues am becoming very skeptical. Not even 2 digit days movement - very disheartening. Hope Dec doesn't repeat in Jan


----------



## downUnderTheHood (Mar 9, 2016)

Y-ME369 said:


> I have met plenty of top notch engineers in Australia with PR. They drive me in Ubers.


Maybe, they've set the system up to filter out the people who act smug.


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2017)

*EOI - December results*

From where folks are gathering info for December invites ?
There is no official link.
I wanted to know 70 points status for 261313


----------



## joebas (Aug 8, 2018)

joebas said:


> With EOI date as 3rd October, for 261111, with 75 points - do you guys think it is safe to assume an invite in Jan 2019, even if the invites remain as low as December 2018?


Anyone?


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

joebas said:


> Anyone?




Dont loose hope guys, I got invited today after lodging my eoi 22 months ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joebas (Aug 8, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> joebas said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone?
> ...


Thanks bro...but you got me wrong here. 🙂

I was not loosing hope rather the question was more to understand when I should arrange for the payment 🙂 

Anyway - would be glad if someone can still give me some idea...


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

downUnderTheHood said:


> Y-ME369 said:
> 
> 
> > I have met plenty of top notch engineers in Australia with PR. They drive me in Ubers.
> ...


Come on, have you not noticed the same in Sydney? There are lots of unemployed engineers with PR in Australia. It’s make me worry about the new occupation list in April...


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

joebas said:


> Anyone?


Govt has not released official cut off (they didn't release info last month too) based on what I'm hearing about last year's trends and low no of invites.. Cut offs are likely to have increased so I am not hopeful


----------



## downUnderTheHood (Mar 9, 2016)

What are my chances for next round with 75 points for Developer Programmer (261312)? I've just updated my EOI after getting the result for my NAATI test.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

what was the cutoff point for 2613* category and EOI date?


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> what was the cutoff point for 2613* category and EOI date?


Unofficial Skill Select results from 11th December 2018 - Iscah


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

outrageous_view said:


> Unofficial Skill Select results from 11th December 2018 - Iscah


thank you


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

If Iscah are right, that is a very *interesting* round. I'm less certain about January now, it may actually go either way.


----------



## downUnderTheHood (Mar 9, 2016)

Y-ME369 said:


> Come on, have you not noticed the same in Sydney? There are lots of unemployed engineers with PR in Australia. It’s make me worry about the new occupation list in April...


The system is set up to entice international students to come to Australia not to fix shortage of skills hence Engineers driving Uber. I've also got friends who were fed up with their high tech job in 3rd world countries with low salaries and are much happier working at woollies.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Y-ME369 said:


> If Iscah are right, that is a very *interesting* round. I'm less certain about January now, it may actually go either way.


They reference the FOI request that MARA agency published with their watermark


----------



## shanthosh.nk (Oct 22, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> If Iscah are right, that is a very *interesting* round. I'm less certain about January now, it may actually go either way.


Waiting for invite is excruciating! 

Looks like 70 pointers for 261313, might get the invite to apply post Jul 2019.


-----------------------------------------------------------------
Category 261313, Points 70, visa 189
DOE : 25th Aug 2018

Category 261313, Points 75, visa 190 (NSW/VIC)
DOE : 25th Aug 2018 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

shanthosh.nk said:


> Waiting for invite is excruciating!
> 
> Looks like 70 pointers for 261313, might get the invite to apply post Jul 2019.
> 
> ...


It is almost clear that 2613 is going to have all 75 pointers only from now onwards from previous rounds. The only way is increasing points so better work on it.


----------



## shanthosh.nk (Oct 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> It is almost clear that 2613 is going to have all 75 pointers only from now onwards from previous rounds. The only way is increasing points so better work on it.


Now I have no other option but to wait. 

EOI lodged: 11 Nov 2017 65 points
EOI 1st update : Apr 18 60 points (auto update when age limit exceeded.)
EOI 2nd update : 25.08.18, scored 20 points in PTE.

Only option is to wait till next July, for me to gain 5 points for experience. 

Anyways, all the best for those who are expecting invite in January 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Y-ME369 said:
> 
> 
> > If Iscah are right, that is a very *interesting* round. I'm less certain about January now, it may actually go either way.
> ...


Yes, that is suppose to be published 10 working days after the date on the letter if it is real.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Y-ME369 said:


> Yes, that is suppose to be published 10 working days after the date on the letter if it is real.


Didn't know that, do you recall roundabouts when that might be? 

Thanks for flagging


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

What are the insights based on trends from last year for Jan round? from what I've been hearing around the forums was that last dec had a very low invite as well so it was no surprise.

Last chance for me to get onshore 189 next invite round.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

shanthosh.nk said:


> Now I have no other option but to wait.
> 
> EOI lodged: 11 Nov 2017 65 points
> EOI 1st update : Apr 18 60 points (auto update when age limit exceeded.)
> ...


Don.t lose hope I was also in the same shoes before one year but somehow earned point and got invite so look for ways to increase if anything is there like NAATI.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

outrageous_view said:


> What are the insights based on trends from last year for Jan round? from what I've been hearing around the forums was that last dec had a very low invite as well.


I strongly believe that whatever was the number of invites given in Dec 2018 will be the same until next July 2019. The insight is that within two-three months time the point requirement may become 75 for non-pros as well if not in the next round. And if it is pro rata it will be really difficult maybe to get even with 75 also.

So whoever at 70 points now just try to get to 75 before it reaches a queue at 75.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> I strongly believe that whatever was the number of invites given in Dec 2018 will be the same until next July 2019. The insight is that within two-three months time the point requirement may become 75 for non-pros as well if not in the next round. And if it is pro rata it will be really difficult maybe to get even with 75 also.
> 
> So whoever at 70 points now just try to get to 75 before it reaches a queue at 75.


Thanks for the insight.. very unfortunate for me then  If only my DOE was a month earlier.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

outrageous_view said:


> What are the insights based on trends from last year for Jan round? from what I've been hearing around the forums was that last dec had a very low invite as well so it was no surprise.
> 
> Last chance for me to get onshore 189 next invite round.


12/09/2018 was the last as per iscah for 2611 for 75 pointer, if there is a movement of more than one month you will get pray hard to get an invite in Jan 2019.:amen:


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Y-ME369 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, that is suppose to be published 10 working days after the date on the letter if it is real.
> ...


Wednesday I think.


----------



## dirkzzz (Sep 17, 2018)

Just a quick question. What is the inviting mechanism of a specific occupation? Does each occupation have a particular quota before every round? I mean how 75 pointers got cleared by 10 Dec but none of 70 pointers get invited.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

dirkzzz said:


> Just a quick question. What is the inviting mechanism of a specific occupation? Does each occupation have a particular quota before every round? I mean how 75 pointers got cleared by 10 Dec but none of 70 pointers get invited.



It doesn't seem like 75 pointers we're cleared by dec


----------



## dirkzzz (Sep 17, 2018)

outrageous_view said:


> It doesn't seem like 75 pointers we're cleared by dec


Sorry, specifically I mean 2613*.


----------



## simha87 (Jul 31, 2018)

*263111*

I have 70 points for 263111 computer networks. Looking at all the forum and sites. 

It was predicted, invitation should come in Dec. 

Any chance in Jan 2019 ?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

simha87 said:


> I have 70 points for 263111 computer networks. Looking at all the forum and sites.
> 
> It was predicted, invitation should come in Dec.
> 
> Any chance in Jan 2019 ?


What is your EOI date?


----------



## simha87 (Jul 31, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> What is your EOI date?


11th Oct 2018


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

simha87 said:


> 11th Oct 2018


30/08/2018 was the last date for 70 points and 75 pointers also in the queue so if the same number of invites in coming months then the chances are very low.


----------



## rjamesp (Dec 11, 2018)

Hello. Im James. 
I apply for 189 visa 22111 General Accountant with 80 points lodged on Sept 6,2018. 
Sadly, I didnt get an invite this month... When would I get an invite?


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> Wednesday I think.


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs



> The Freedom of Information Act 1982 (FOI Act) requires agencies to publish information in a disclosure log within 10 working days after the freedom of information (FOI) applicant was given access to a document.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

rjamesp said:


> Hello. Im James.
> I apply for 189 visa 22111 General Accountant with 80 points lodged on Sept 6,2018.
> Sadly, I didnt get an invite this month... When would I get an invite?


No one really know what happened yesterday or how much has been given for accountants.

If the low invite keeps happening things may get later than we think.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

rjamesp said:


> Hello. Im James.
> I apply for 189 visa 22111 General Accountant with 80 points lodged on Sept 6,2018.
> Sadly, I didnt get an invite this month... When would I get an invite?


I think all invites had gone to 85 pointers in accountants.


----------



## rjamesp (Dec 11, 2018)

Awww! so high :/


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Just ranting!!

2611* has moved average 45~50 days average for 75 pts in the last 4 rounds (Aug,Sep,Oct,Nov)
Hence was hopeful , in fact very affirmative of getting an invite in Jan'19 round with a lag of 72 days - (DOE : 15th Nov). However yesterday's round has moved only 8 days - now leaving us at a lag of 64 days. 

Problem is my hubby (primary applicant) will lose 5 points for age on Jun 2nd. All we are left is 5 rounds (Jan - May '19)

Possible scenarios:

1. All 5 rounds are similar to Dec - we will lose points before getting invited
2. Points increase to 80 (2017 trend) for all rounds - we will lose points before getting invited
3. Jan round is better than Dec - above avg round where points move at least by 20~30 days - Chances of getting invited by Feb/Mar'19
4. All 5 rounds are avg rounds where days move by 15 days - chances of getting invite by Apr/May - scapethrough

God knows what is waiting for us :fingerscrossed:


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Just ranting!!
> 
> 2611* has moved average 45~50 days average for 75 pts in the last 4 rounds (Aug,Sep,Oct,Nov)
> Hence was hopeful , in fact very affirmative of getting an invite in Jan'19 round with a lag of 72 days - (DOE : 15th Nov). However yesterday's round has moved only 8 days - now leaving us at a lag of 64 days.
> ...


Have you filed in 190 for nsw as well. If not do that, worth a shot.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Just ranting!!
> 
> 2611* has moved average 45~50 days average for 75 pts in the last 4 rounds (Aug,Sep,Oct,Nov)
> Hence was hopeful , in fact very affirmative of getting an invite in Jan'19 round with a lag of 72 days - (DOE : 15th Nov). However yesterday's round has moved only 8 days - now leaving us at a lag of 64 days.
> ...


In a similar situation.. just thinking about last round, from what we know only DOE before 12/09 for 2611* 75points got invited in Dec round (approx 3 months wait). Even with normal invitation numbers on Oct & Nov. 

no of invitations have dropped from 2500 to an estimate of 800 (no official word from yet). Thats 3 times less invites and low invite numbers are expected to continue until end of this FY. Seems like 75 pointers might have to wait till next FY.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Have you filed in 190 for nsw as well. If not do that, worth a shot.


Yes have submitted an EOI for 190 NSW as well. But again problem is split up in points

30 - age
20-Eng
5-exp
15- edu
5-Partner

Though we have high points for English, exp points are only 5.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Yes have submitted an EOI for 190 NSW as well. But again problem is split up in points
> 
> 30 - age
> 20-Eng
> ...


High points and superior english for nsw are high chances of invite.
Best of Luck!!


----------



## NP1980 (Mar 12, 2016)

Harini227 said:


> Yes have submitted an EOI for 190 NSW as well. But again problem is split up in points
> 
> 30 - age
> 20-Eng
> ...


Hi All,

I have Submitted 190 for NSW with 80 points . Following are my breakup

Edu: 15
Age: 25
Eng: 20
Spouse: 5
Work Ex: 10
SS: 5 

I have only 10 points for work experience . Is it enough to get NSW Nomination or it is less ?

Regards,
NP


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

himsrj said:


> High points and superior english for nsw are high chances of invite.
> Best of Luck!!


I have high points but no invitation from NSW so far. what do you think is the issue?
thanks in advance


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

soheil_ershadi said:


> I have high points but no invitation from NSW so far. what do you think is the issue?
> thanks in advance


I see most 190s are on 80 points or above.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

outrageous_view said:


> I see most 190s are on 80 points or above.


when the 189 goes above 190 will also rise up since the queue will increase. But sometimes some lucky people will get with fewer points also.


----------



## Tom and Jerry (Apr 30, 2017)

Dear All,

I have a query in regards to next invitation round. Totally, I have 8 years of work experience which has been assessed by assessing authority, but I am short of 10 days to fulfill 8 years of my employment. Currently, I have lodged my Eoi at 65 points. On January 27th, 8 years of employment will complete. If I update my Eoi on January 7th, I will be getting 70 points but I am short of 10 days to fill my 8 years of work experience which I am claiming points for total 8 years of work experience. Please may I know, it will be better for me to wait till 27th January, 2019 to complete my 8 years of work experience or else can I update my Eoi even if I have 10 days shortage of my employment. Please advise. I am very much worried.
Thank you.


----------



## Tom and Jerry (Apr 30, 2017)

I am a Registered Nurse. I will be updating my Eoi in January, 2019. Totally, I will be having 70 points. My occupation falls under non-prorata. Please may I know what are the chances of getting an invitation. My PTE is going to expire in November, 2019. Please may I know is their any chances to get an invite. How long should I need to wait. Please please reply.

Waiting for your response, 

Thank you.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

soheil_ershadi said:


> I have high points but no invitation from NSW so far. what do you think is the issue?
> thanks in advance


You have 70 + 5 ( 5 will get after nomination)
High points for nsw are @ 75 + 5 or 80 + 5

Check on myimmitracker and nsw thread for your code and what was points total for invitees, you will get an idea.
But surely no one can tell about 190 invite its just like probability high/low/lucky


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

himsrj said:


> You have 70 + 5 ( 5 will get after nomination)
> High points for nsw are @ 75 + 5 or 80 + 5
> 
> Check on myimmitracker and nsw thread for your code and what was points total for invitees, you will get an idea.
> But surely no one can tell about 190 invite its just like probability high/low/lucky


I checked immitracker & NSW thread and not a single invitation was issued to ICT security for this fiscal year. most of them were developer and chef... I hope they take a look at other ANZCO for their next invitation round.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

soheil_ershadi said:


> I checked immitracker & NSW thread and not a single invitation was issued to ICT security for this fiscal year. most of them were developer and chef... I hope they take a look at other ANZCO for their next invitation round.


Could be worse, it could be WA. They only have a handful of occupations, all of them medical. :rant:


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

Tom and Jerry said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have a query in regards to next invitation round. Totally, I have 8 years of work experience which has been assessed by assessing authority, but I am short of 10 days to fulfill 8 years of my employment. Currently, I have lodged my Eoi at 65 points. On January 27th, 8 years of employment will complete. If I update my Eoi on January 7th, I will be getting 70 points but I am short of 10 days to fill my 8 years of work experience which I am claiming points for total 8 years of work experience. Please may I know, it will be better for me to wait till 27th January, 2019 to complete my 8 years of work experience or else can I update my Eoi even if I have 10 days shortage of my employment. Please advise. I am very much worried.
> Thank you.


Your EOI will update itself when you reach the date. Just fill it in correctly.


----------



## Tom and Jerry (Apr 30, 2017)

Dear Bro,

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm expecting a January invite for 241411 Secondary School Teacher. I thought it was a certainty but after all this talk on reductions I'm not so sure.


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

DavidFontaine said:


> I'm expecting a January invite for 241411 Secondary School Teacher. I thought it was a certainty but after all this talk on reductions I'm not so sure.


75 points by the way


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

Do not want to discourage anyone but ISCAH prediction is horrible for coming rounds. 

http://www.iscah.com/will-get-189-invite-iscah-december-2018-predictions/


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

pcdfrost said:


> Your EOI will update itself when you reach the date. Just fill it in correctly.




Keep it as it is and don’t expect it to be auto-updated on 27th Jan. It might be done few days after that as eoi considers the gap days in between the 2 occupations. 
eg: if you worked in company A from 27th jan 2010 to say 11th jan 2013 and you joined company B after a week’s gap on 18th jan 2013 then eoi system will consider the gap of 7 days and your points will get auto updated after 7 days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> Come on, have you not noticed the same in Sydney? There are lots of unemployed engineers with PR in Australia. It’s make me worry about the new occupation list in April...


True, but you need to have Australian driving license which is one year old for driving uber, but you could do uber eats on cycle as soon as you get PR. Many people drive their car as uber after office and on weekends, even in my office, and i will do it same, and there is no shame in doing it.


----------



## Marcus_1104 (Nov 28, 2013)

josygeorge000 said:


> 30/08/2018 was the last date for 70 points and 75 pointers also in the queue so if the same number of invites in coming months then the chances are very low.


Hey Josygeorge, may i know where did you see 30/8 as the last date for 70 invitation? because my DOE is 30/8 but i was informed i was not invited.


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> I hear you man! My original EoI was Dec 2017. At least we only get disappointed once a month now rather than twice.


My original DOE was 11/05/2017. Please keep trying and praying. Don't lose hope.


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> True, but you need to have Australian driving license which is one year old for driving uber, but you could do uber eats on cycle as soon as you get PR. Many people drive their car as uber after office and on weekends, even in my office, and i will do it same, and there is no shame in doing it.


Exactly bro. Even if I am on a 150k $ annual salary, I might go for uber or anything to make two ends meet for my family. I don't find it shameful that I only need to do software jobs for the rest of my life. I might even go back to India when I feel like it. We need not be obligated to do this job or that job. Its a free life


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

harpreet22 said:


> My original DOE was 11/05/2017. Please keep trying and praying. Don't lose hope.


Thank you. I think I may have to look into 186 once I've been with my company for 3 years. 189 is becoming impossible with 70 points.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> True, but you need to have Australian driving license which is one year old for driving uber, but you could do uber eats on cycle as soon as you get PR. Many people drive their car as uber after office and on weekends, even in my office, and i will do it same, and there is no shame in doing it.


Oh working is not shameful at all. My point was that PRs are granted for engineers who can't get engineering jobs. Often my Uber drivers have asked me if there is anything going at my work place.
If there is a shortage of jobs, they may restrict the number of invites for engineers in April when the budget is announced.


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> Thank you. I think I may have to look into 186 once I've been with my company for 3 years. 189 is becoming impossible with 70 points.


In Nov 2017 I lost my hope totally. I was thinking that I will never receive any invitation. My occupation was Software. Then I applied Skill Assessment for ICT security in Nov 2017, luckily that was positive. It was still hard to get an invite on 65 points. Then NAATI started taking CCL tests, which was easy to crack but hard to get a test date. I cleared the test and got 5 more points.

So keep working hard, looking for some alternative ways. One day you will get it.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

So 189 has become half year active and half year dormant.

My opinion is that it was better if they kept calling 1500 each month and lasted all year.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

harpreet22 said:


> In Nov 2017 I lost my hope totally. I was thinking that I will never receive any invitation. My occupation was Software. Then I applied Skill Assessment for ICT security in Nov 2017, luckily that was positive. It was still hard to get an invite on 65 points. Then NAATI started taking CCL tests, which was easy to crack but hard to get a test date. I cleared the test and got 5 more points.
> 
> So keep working hard, looking for some alternative ways. One day you will get it.


There is no way to increase my points other than waiting for the work experience to stack up. Unfortunately at age 31 my points will be going down soon.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> So 189 has become half year active and half year dormant.
> 
> My opinion is that it was better if they kept calling 1500 each month and lasted all year.


Totally agree


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

Looking at ImmiTracker, there are no users with my points who have not been invited at the first available round so I'm going to remain hopeful!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

DavidFontaine said:


> Looking at ImmiTracker, there are no users with my points who have not been invited at the first available round so I'm going to remain hopeful!


whats your details point and aznzco


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> whats your details point and aznzco


241411 / 75 Points


----------



## ghewa (Aug 14, 2018)

How do I find out other non-prorated occupations I can use. I am currently having an assessment for a Software Engineer.


----------



## spyke (Nov 8, 2018)

After writing an email to Iscah for an expected invitation date with DoE 02/11/18 (233914 75pts), their response was 11/07/2019. I just can't believe that these days, with points like 75, it still feels like you've achieved nothing 😕.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

spyke said:


> After writing an email to Iscah for an expected invitation date with DoE 02/11/18 (233914 75pts), their response was 11/07/2019. I just can't believe that these days, with points like 75, it still feels like you've achieved nothing 😕.


This round saw a movement of 9 days (from 2/10 to 11/10) for 75 pointers in 2339xx category so you can expect an invite most probably in march/april'19 round even if they keep number this low. However if they decide to further reduce the numbers then it may take some more time. Iscah's predictions are always on the safe side so thats why they have concluded that you will be getting in july'19 round. I would say don't worry have some patience your turn will come soon!! Just keep your hopes high. You have done very well to achieve 75 points and they can't deny you a chance. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

It's crazy how quickly things have changed. Can you imagine applying with 75 points in 2015? You'd be on the plane before you'd even clicked 'sumbit'. The goalposts are rapidly receding in to the distance


----------



## spyke (Nov 8, 2018)

Thanks so much Kodaan28 for your kind words


----------



## shas.irctc (Sep 13, 2018)

Although not much hope with below details but hope is what keeps us alive ..

ANZSCO - 2613
Points (70 ) DOE 4th May 2018 
IELTS(RLSW - 9 8.5 7 7 )

I am thinking to try again PTE but not hopeful much as i tried twice but could not get through speaking 65 ..


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

ghewa said:


> How do I find out other non-prorated occupations I can use. I am currently having an assessment for a Software Engineer.


Check ACS website, and match your subjects with ICT Security occupation. I had my still assessment as a Software Engineer, then did some research and realised that I can get in ICT security too as my 50-60% subjects were same. I got a positive skill assessment.


----------



## shashikanthbirada (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi Guys,

After the drop in numbers, I have no hope on 189 for 70 points( my points will drop to 65 after march 2019 ) . So looking for more points through partner skill qualification. 

I am a Computers science graduate (B.Tech) and my partner has done MBA with 2 yrs of experience, will MBA qualify for point 3?

1) 50 years of age or younger
2) Partner has at least competent English
3. a positive skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your partner’s nominated occupation (your partner’s nominated occupation must be on the same Skilled Occupation List as your nominated occupation).

----------------------------------

ANZSCO Code: 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
EOI 189 - 17th Sept 2018 - 70 pts
EOI 190 (NSW & VIC) - 17th Nov 2018 - (70+5) pts
ITA: No Hope


----------



## ghewa (Aug 14, 2018)

Does the work experience roles/responsibilities play a part in this?


harpreet22 said:


> Check ACS website, and match your subjects with ICT Security occupation. I had my still assessment as a Software Engineer, then did some research and realised that I can get in ICT security too as my 50-60% subjects were same. I got a positive skill assessment.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## akkash (Dec 12, 2018)

*EOI invite estimate?*

Hi guys, I wish to know when I can expect an invitation. I saw that people who lodged with identical points in my occupation had a cutoff at 20/11/18 for the December 2018 round. Here are my details:

EOI Lodged: 26/11/18
Profession: Electrical Engineer (233311)
Points: 70 (189) 75 (190)

Would really appreciate your reply on the matter


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> josygeorge000 said:
> 
> 
> > Pray hard man anything can happen when God is with you.
> ...


Haha kodaan, word 😄
While reading the forums I also keep wondering why everyone is relying on god to get PR, with those weird sneaky migration cuts moving from "target" to "ceiling" and all the other chaos in migration politics (let alone Trump's head).


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> hoandang said:
> 
> 
> > haha good one. Are you in 457 ? I'm also in 457, though kinda getting sick with the current job so trying to get the damn PR and start travelling around.
> ...


Hey mate, I'm wondering, since we're both in a really similar situation (both on 457 and 2 days DoE apart for 2613 with 70 points, and we both want to stay in the state where we already live and work, and we're both Doctor Who fans), what are your plans if everything gets even worse? Say, 70 pointer 2613 never being invited again and 75 point queue building up forever.
We have the option to get 190 in NSW with 75 points, but I personally really want to stay in QLD and continue working for my employer, not move to overcrowded and overpriced Sydney. What are your thoughts?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Vladroid said:


> Hey mate, I'm wondering, since we're both in a really similar situation (both on 457 and 2 days DoE apart for 2613 with 70 points, and we both want to stay in the state where we already live and work, and we're both Doctor Who fans), what are your plans if everything gets even worse? Say, 70 pointer 2613 never being invited again and 75 point queue building up forever.
> We have the option to get 190 in NSW with 75 points, but I personally really want to stay in QLD and continue working for my employer, not move to overcrowded and overpriced Sydney. What are your thoughts?


Is NAATI CCL +5 points an option for you buddy?


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Is NAATI CCL +5 points an option for you buddy?


I thought about that, but you know, we were all hoping that December would be a big round. Now the next test date is already in the next financial year, it's madness. It's all just a matter of waiting for me, 5 more points for work experience in 17 months, or maybe 186 TRT or direct entry stream. The only problem for many of us is that we can't be sure whether 2613 will stay on the MLTSSL. Which is ridiculous considering I see companies everywhere looking for all kinds of software engineers and developers, but they can't find any!


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Vladroid said:


> Hey mate, I'm wondering, since we're both in a really similar situation (both on 457 and 2 days DoE apart for 2613 with 70 points, and we both want to stay in the state where we already live and work, and we're both Doctor Who fans), what are your plans if everything gets even worse? Say, 70 pointer 2613 never being invited again and 75 point queue building up forever.
> We have the option to get 190 in NSW with 75 points, but I personally really want to stay in QLD and continue working for my employer, not move to overcrowded and overpriced Sydney. What are your thoughts?


I have a few options if things get worse. In 18 months I will have worked for my company for 3 years so can consider the following options.


190 Victoria State Sponsorship (80 points)
189 (75 points)
186 Direct Entry


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Vladroid said:


> I thought about that, but you know, we were all hoping that December would be a big round. Now the next test date is already in the next financial year, it's madness. It's all just a matter of waiting for me, 5 more points for work experience in 17 months, or maybe 186 TRT or direct entry stream. The only problem for many of us is that we can't be sure whether 2613 will stay on the MLTSSL. Which is ridiculous considering I see companies everywhere looking for all kinds of software engineers and developers, but they can't find any!


That is nuts indeed. Perhaps book in a NAATI CCL test in the meantime. 

I remember being really worried about my occupation being removed from the "lists" altogether too - but as you said, it seems far more unlikely for the 2613 unit group (e.g. it wasn't flagged in the May 2018 traffic light bulletin - https://docs.jobs.gov.au/documents/traffic-light-bulletin-may-2018). 

Is there a different occupation you could potentially be assessed positively for?


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

ghewa said:


> Does the work experience roles/responsibilities play a part in this?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I did not claim any points for work experience and never included/used work experience for my skill assessment. I used Professional Year. So please check their website.


----------



## sumit_kankal (Nov 11, 2018)

Guess what mate, I applied for 263111 occupation with 70 points of 31st August and I was very confident to get the invite on 11th Dec but all in vain


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

sumit_kankal said:


> Guess what mate, I applied for 263111 occupation with 70 points of 31st August and I was very confident to get the invite on 11th Dec but all in vain


A lot of people expected dev invite... but numbers went down a looot.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Let's hope for a change in government and immigration policy eh...


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> Let's hope for a change in government and immigration policy eh...


Most likely. Labour is the favourite, and they are known to have a rational approach to immigration. Election is around May I think?


----------



## lucasxas (Dec 13, 2018)

Vladroid said:


> Hey mate, I'm wondering, since we're both in a really similar situation (both on 457 and 2 days DoE apart for 2613 with 70 points, and we both want to stay in the state where we already live and work, and we're both Doctor Who fans), what are your plans if everything gets even worse? Say, 70 pointer 2613 never being invited again and 75 point queue building up forever.
> We have the option to get 190 in NSW with 75 points, but I personally really want to stay in QLD and continue working for my employer, not move to overcrowded and overpriced Sydney. What are your thoughts?


Literally in the same situation as you two! 

I'm trying to convince the company I work for to apply for my 186 TRT, if they can't do it I'm definitely going to book the CCL test

Additionally it's important to let you two know that I applied for NSW for 190 with 75 (70 + 5) in June and I wasn't invited yet


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hope to get the invitation this financial year.


----------



## Mishiboy (Nov 12, 2018)

Hey guys, I was expecting an invite in December but like everyone else was really disappointed at the result. Can anyone let me know on whether I’ll be lucky in getting an invitation in January, if not how long do you guys reckon I’d have to wait? 
Occupation: ICT business analyst (261111)
Points: 189: 75. 190:75+5=80 for Sydney,NSW. 
EOI date: 19/October/2018


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Well I’d be damned, the dodgy Chinese website was right about 4000 invites!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Y-ME369 said:


> Well I’d be damned, the dodgy Chinese website was right about 4000 invites!


Indeed it seems like it (https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds - for the lurkers).

The FOI disclosure request / log hasn't been published yet on the DHA website though last I checked moments ago. 

ISCAH seem to be skeptical - Official DOHA Skill Select Results October 2018 - Iscah

I've had a ball of a time trawling through the FOI disclosure logs, thanks for posting that link Y-ME369 earlier on this forum. 

Some of the logs are really illuminating (e.g. SkillSelect support emailing senior decision makers for numbers just days before an invite round, and reading the rationale around numbers and managing the visa application pipeline).


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

So is it true that 4k invites were sent in Oct and Nov?


----------



## roaid (Jul 24, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> Well I’d be damned, the dodgy Chinese website was right about 4000 invites!


I told you it's ridiculous to believe an agent forged goverment document.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Indeed it seems like it (https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds - for the lurkers).
> 
> The FOI disclosure request / log hasn't been published yet on the DHA website though last I checked moments ago.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's a bit naughty that the department failed on their own policy to disclose FOI requests within 10 working days.

There are some gems among those documents right?


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Am I missing something here? So is it 4k or 2490 for oct and nov?


----------



## Krish555 (Dec 14, 2018)

DOE: 07/09/2018 
Mechanical engineer(233512)

When can i expect to receive an invitation?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

shahid15 said:


> Am I missing something here? So is it 4k or 2490 for oct and nov?


According to:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

It is 2490 for September 2018, 4340 for October 2018 - for 189 invitations.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Krish555 said:


> DOE: 07/09/2018
> Mechanical engineer(233512)
> 
> When can i expect to receive an invitation?


Points?


----------



## Krish555 (Dec 14, 2018)

Sorry 70 points


----------



## Krish555 (Dec 14, 2018)

DOE: 07/09/2018 
Mechanical engineer(233512)
70 points

When can i expect to receive an invitation?


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

Krish555 said:


> DOE: 07/09/2018
> Mechanical engineer(233512)
> 70 points
> 
> When can i expect to receive an invitation?


Not before July 2019 according to ISCAH.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Krish555 said:


> DOE: 07/09/2018
> Mechanical engineer(233512)
> 70 points
> 
> When can i expect to receive an invitation?


2335 comes under pro-rata arrangements, and according to DHA the 11 October 2018 round, the minimum points score is 70 and DOE 5/04/2018 6:34 pm - https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

Can you increase your points any way? 

Otherwise a 80/75 Q might mean you have a long wait given invitation numbers are expected to remain low till the end of the financial year. 

Otherwise according to ISCAH (note their assumptions at the top) - not before July 2019 - http://www.iscah.com/eoi-invitation-estimates/


----------



## Krish555 (Dec 14, 2018)

I don't have any other options to increase my points. 
Breakdown
Age- 30
Education- 20
PTE- 20


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

So if that "2 large rounds" is true, is there any chance that January round will be around 2.5k?

My details:
Occupation: 263111
Points: 70
EOI: 10/10/2018

Any chances?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

badger-man said:


> So if that "2 large rounds" is true, is there any chance that January round will be around 2.5k?
> 
> My details:
> Occupation: 263111
> ...


Sorry but as per last year trend , no chance.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Krish555 said:


> I don't have any other options to increase my points.
> Breakdown
> Age- 30
> Education- 20
> PTE- 20


Can you get +5 points via NAATI CCL? 

Have you considered state nomination via 489 / 190


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

badger-man said:


> So if that "2 large rounds" is true, is there any chance that January round will be around 2.5k?
> 
> My details:
> Occupation: 263111
> ...


About as much chance as being decapitated by a frisbee.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

badger-man said:


> So if that "2 large rounds" is true, is there any chance that January round will be around 2.5k?
> 
> My details:
> Occupation: 263111
> ...


Unlikely - unless the overall "ceiling" / "target" is increased for the skilled migration program for 189.


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Unlikely - unless the overall "ceiling" / "target" is increased for the skilled migration program for 189.


Not even till the end of 2019? 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## akkash (Dec 12, 2018)

*EOI invite estimate?*

Hi guys, 

I wish to know when I can expect an invitation. I saw that people who lodged with identical points in my occupation had a cutoff at 20/11/18 for the December 2018 round. Here are my details:

EOI Lodged: 26/11/18
Profession: Electrical Engineer (233311)
Points: 70 (189) 75 (190)

Would really appreciate your reply on the matter


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Unlikely - unless the overall "ceiling" / "target" is increased for the skilled migration program for 189.


do not get it. You mean:

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/occupation-ceilings
2631	Computer Network Professionals*	
Occupation Ceiling Value 2018-19 2,167	
Invitations to 11/08/2018 173


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Total_Domination said:


> Not even till the end of 2019?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


The question I was responding to was if the January 2019 round would be 2500 invitations for 189  

For FY2019-2020 it is anyones guess - we might even have a new Labour government by then with a completely different policy posture.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

badger-man said:


> do not get it. You mean:
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/occupation-ceilings
> 2631	Computer Network Professionals*
> ...


No, I meant the Skilled Independent (189) planning levels here:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/migration-program-planning-levels

Edit:

An increase above, would presumably naturally result in an increase in the occupation ceilings too


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> No, I meant the Skilled Independent (189) planning levels here:
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/migration-program-planning-levels


well:
43,990

and in Oct they reached 1/4 of that with 10,320 (~15k assuming that almost 5k from Nov+Dec). I know - NZ stream is also in this pile, but even if they are 50%, the ceiling is not capped.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

badger-man said:


> well:
> 43,990
> 
> and in Oct they reached 1/4 of that with 10,320 (~15k assuming that almost 5k from Nov+Dec). I know - NZ stream is also in this pile, but even if they are 50%, the ceiling is not capped.


Although the ceiling is ~190k, last year they only hit ~160k, and that is what they're expecting to hit this year too. 

Also, don't forget each partner / spouse / dependent counts as one unit too.


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> The question I was responding to was if the January 2019 round would be 2500 invitations for 189
> 
> For FY2019-2020 it is anyones guess - we might even have a new Labour government by then with a completely different policy posture.


Almost crapped my pants. I know most people want it NOW! I'm willing to wait till next year. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Although the ceiling is ~190k, last year they only hit ~160k, and that is what they're expecting to hit this year too.
> 
> Also, don't forget each partner / spouse / dependent counts as one unit too.


I thought that not reaching this cap was the main reason for changing the chief of migration dept.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

badger-man said:


> I thought that not reaching this cap was the main reason for changing the chief of migration dept.


Personally I certainly think it had a part to play, but a larger reason imho that Peter Dutton lost the Minister of Immigration portfolio was due to his (failed) leadership bid against then-Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull. 

Instead of increasing numbers back to the "cap" - ScoMo now envisions greater devolution in migration planning (since some states want their immigration numbers to decrease like VIC / NSW, and some want them to increase like SA / ACT)

The recent COAG meeting on 12 December 2018 discussed this briefly and has sketched a pathway to making that happen - their statement is here: https://www.coag.gov.au/meeting-outcomes/coag-meeting-communique-12-december-2018


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

So just confirmed that Oct invite was 4340 invites, there were a few leaks about that number and we all thought it was absurd!! If nov was also 4340, and dec is 800 (as estimated). That is 15460 invites for the past few months!! There was also news that no invites this year will remain similar as no invites last FY (which is ~16k). Meaning are we potentially going to be seeing about 100 invites a round for the rest of the FY? ouch!


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Finally we get oct round results!!
Foot in mouth for calling 4340 invites absurd.
All analysis gone for toss it seems now.


----------



## Arxooo (Dec 5, 2018)

Mishiboy said:


> Hey guys, I was expecting an invite in December but like everyone else was really disappointed at the result. Can anyone let me know on whether I’ll be lucky in getting an invitation in January, if not how long do you guys reckon I’d have to wait?
> Occupation: ICT business analyst (261111)
> Points: 189: 75. 190:75+5=80 for Sydney,NSW.
> EOI date: 19/October/2018


I sent an estimate request to ISCAH and they responded to expect an invitation on April 2019. I was hoping it will be sooner, but at least I won't be so anxious for the January round. Since we have a very similar case, maybe this will give you an idea. 

ANZCO: 261111
189: 75
EOI: 23 October 2018


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

outrageous_view said:


> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds
> 
> So just confirmed that Oct invite was 4340 invites, there were a few leaks about that number and we all thought it was absurd!! If nov was also 4340, and dec is 800 (as estimated). That is 15460 invites for the past few months!! There was also news that no invites this year will remain similar as no invites last FY (which is ~16k). Meaning are we potentially going to be seeing about 100 invites a round for the rest of the FY? ouch!


I do not know from where you have that info. I heard that figures for migration program will remain unchanged, not that the program will be again influenced by political decisions. This is what I have done in Excel according to known numbers

Visa subclass	Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)
Jul	*1000*
Aug	*2490*
Sep	*2490*
Oct	*4340* - till this one: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds
Nov	_4340_ - assumed as true due to October increased round
Dec	_800_ - ISCAH assumtion
Jan	1089 (so 6,535/6 rounded down) 
Feb	1089
Mar	1089
Apr	1089
May	1089
Jun	1089
Total	21995
Total till Dec	15,460
Ceiling	*43990* - https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/migration-program-planning-levels
NZ stream	_21,995_ - I assume that 50% goes to NZ and other (like a spouse)
remain amount for Jan-Jun	6,535


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

badger-man said:


> I do not know from where you have that info. I heard that figures for migration program will remain unchanged, not that the program will be again influenced by political decisions. This is what I have done in Excel according to known numbers
> 
> Visa subclass	Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)
> Jul	*1000*
> ...


Last FY we saw a total of 16,298 invites for 189 (Points stream was 15600) +489 (696).

Comparing numbers from last FY:https://www.easymigrate.com/skill-select-eoi-invitation-results-june-20th-2018/
to this FY: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

We are already at about 15k now assuming ISCAH is correct
1000
2490
2490
4340
4340
800
total: 15460

if total numbers are kept similar to last year (16k) the next few rounds of invites sounds like it will be very very low.


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

outrageous_view said:


> Last FY we saw a total of 16,298 for 189+489 visa.
> 
> https://www.easymigrate.com/skill-select-eoi-invitation-results-june-20th-2018/
> 
> We are already at about 15k now, if numbers are kept similar to last year the next few rounds of invite will be very very low.


You are right. But previous year figures hit 163k. This year should hit 190k.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

outrageous_view said:


> Last FY we saw a total of 16,298 for 189+489 visa.
> 
> Comparing numbers from last FY:https://www.easymigrate.com/skill-select-eoi-invitation-results-june-20th-2018/
> to this FY: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds
> ...


Yes, I predict January will be 300 invites.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

badger-man said:


> You are right. But previous year figures hit 163k. This year should hit 190k.


I dunno... would be good to see numbers increase but not going to bet on it. Sounds like next few rounds may even be as low as 100 invites a round if they follow 16 000 invites per FY.


----------



## ghewa (Aug 14, 2018)

For a min I got this thought that limited invites for december is to keep the visa lodgements for the month low since its the holiday season and lack of resource to process the applications.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

ghewa said:


> For a min I got this thought that limited invites for december is to keep the visa lodgements for the month low since its the holiday season and lack of resource to process the applications.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Sorry, but the civil service is not that smart.


----------



## ghewa (Aug 14, 2018)

Ha haa


Y-ME369 said:


> Sorry, but the civil service is not that smart.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> Yes, I predict January will be 300 invites.


I feel this year the invite number will be higher and not limited to 15,600. Else, they wouldn't have invited that much in the first 6 months. Also, they may try get this year invite higher as last year was only 163K. Also, not to forget no 457 visa to be issued anymore and less application to employer sponsored nomination scheme 186 visa, so no point cutting 189 as no. of 186 issued this year will be lower. But lets see how January goes.


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

Another point is the amount of NZ applications (that share the pile with GSM). Does anybody know where can be found the number of applications from NZ?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

expat4aus2 said:


> I feel this year the invite number will be higher and not limited to 15,600. Else, they wouldn't have invited that much in the first 6 months. Also, they may try get this year invite higher as last year was only 163K. Also, not to forget no 457 visa to be issued anymore and less application to employer sponsored nomination scheme 186 visa, so no point cutting 189 as no. of 186 issued this year will be lower. But lets see how January goes.


Looks to be the same number throughout this year. Following the DHA trend every year.

They never have a history of increasing the number after a reduction until next FY.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> Yes, I predict January will be 300 invites.


Can be possible.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

outrageous_view said:


> I dunno... would be good to see numbers increase but not going to bet on it. Sounds like next few rounds may even be as low as 100 invites a round if they follow 16 000 invites per FY.


They are always very good at surprising every one.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

akkash said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I wish to know when I can expect an invitation. I saw that people who lodged with identical points in my occupation had a cutoff at 20/11/18 for the December 2018 round. Here are my details:
> 
> ...


No one can really give surety and it looks like the queue will go to 75 in the coming months.


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

josygeorge000 said:


> expat4aus2 said:
> 
> 
> > I feel this year the invite number will be higher and not limited to 15,600. Else, they wouldn't have invited that much in the first 6 months. Also, they may try get this year invite higher as last year was only 163K. Also, not to forget no 457 visa to be issued anymore and less application to employer sponsored nomination scheme 186 visa, so no point cutting 189 as no. of 186 issued this year will be lower. But lets see how January goes.
> ...


Ekhem... This year is different than other ones. The larger round than previous was noted twice: 2nd and 3rd


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Krish555 said:


> DOE: 07/09/2018
> Mechanical engineer(233512)
> 
> When can i expect to receive an invitation?


Maybe Feb or March.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Total_Domination said:


> Almost crapped my pants. I know most people want it NOW! I'm willing to wait till next year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Don't wait for next year. Better increase points and get it when you can bcoz we don't know the situation next year. What if the occupation is removed from the list? So try hard and increase points now itself.


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

josygeorge000 said:


> Don't wait for next year. Better increase points and get it when you can bcoz we don't know the situation next year. What if the occupation is removed from the list? So try hard and increase points now itself.


Cant increase. That's it. And I dont think 263111 can be taken off. It's like taking accountants or software engineers off. Yes, the points might be high like 80 but I doubt they'll take it off. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Total_Domination said:


> Cant increase. That's it. And I dont think 263111 can be taken off. It's like taking accountants or software engineers off. Yes, the points might be high like 80 but I doubt they'll take it off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


There may not be chances off eliminating it right now. But my experience was like this. At March 30 2017...After EA assessment my point was 60...requirement for 189 was 65. 
At that time it was possibe for me to get PTE exam but I didnot try since I though it will come doen in coming one or two months.

Then by the end of Dec I increased 5 more points it has become 65 then the requirement was at 70.
By the time I reached 75 in July 2018 after a lot of exams and claiming points for spouse and all. The requirement was at 80 or waiting of infinite months and I got invited in Oct 2018. And if I have not got an invite in Oct the situation was different I may have to wait another year to get.

So in PS. Don't wait for it to come to you, conquer if possible.


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

Guys,
I don't know how else I could increase my points. The only way possible for me to increase my points is that my wife re-assess through ACS ( RPL ). unfortunately my wife's current occupation is only on 190 list. Guys any suggestion? 
regards


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

soheil_ershadi said:


> Guys,
> I don't know how else I could increase my points. The only way possible for me to increase my points is that my wife re-assess through ACS ( RPL ). unfortunately my wife's current occupation is only on 190 list. Guys any suggestion?
> regards


Do NAATI exam.


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Do NAATI exam.


I have heard that NAATI is very hard. Harder than PTE 79+. Alos NAATI exam is only available in Australia.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

soheil_ershadi said:


> I have heard that NAATI is very hard. Harder than PTE 79+. Alos NAATI exam is only available in Australia.


I dont know about hardness but only in Australia that is sure. Lot of people have got it.


----------



## ghewa (Aug 14, 2018)

CCL exam is pretty straight forward from what I undersood and itsspecifically designed for the points.


josygeorge000 said:


> I dont know about hardness but only in Australia that is sure. Lot of people have got it.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

soheil_ershadi said:


> I have heard that NAATI is very hard. Harder than PTE 79+. Alos NAATI exam is only available in Australia.


As per the above opinion, a good option.

Booking a date will be a problem since a lot of people now has started towards that since the dec round was small.


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

CCL Exam is easy IF you do it for Hindi/Chinese/Nepal *ONLY*. No sources for learning for ANY OTHER LANGUAGE. I have tried this one. Believe me - I am a fluent speaker with IELTS band 7 and Polish higher education/exams in the polish language in A grade. In CCL Exam I scored 27 / 90 (and in details for examination score I have found that I cannot speak in Polish. Besides that, get into the exam is extremely difficult due to the number of test dates and test intakes. 

TL;DR: Do CCL only for Hindi/Chinese/Nepal because you will be on your own in ANY other language.


----------



## Arxooo (Dec 5, 2018)

When invited, is it better to have a job when you apply for the visa? I'm planning to take a sabbatical next year and just travel whilst waiting for the invite.


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

Arxooo said:


> When invited, is it better to have a job when you apply for the visa? I'm planning to take a sabbatical next year and just travel whilst waiting for the invite.


If it is not subclass 190 or other that require a contract, it does not matter for DoHA. For you - it is always better to have a job.


----------



## Arxooo (Dec 5, 2018)

badger-man said:


> Arxooo said:
> 
> 
> > When invited, is it better to have a job when you apply for the visa? I'm planning to take a sabbatical next year and just travel whilst waiting for the invite.
> ...


Thanks for the response! I'm not too worried because I do a lot of freelance work when I'm traveling. Does 190 require an existing contract?


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

Arxooo said:


> Thanks for the response! I'm not too worried because I do a lot of freelance work when I'm traveling. Does 190 require an existing contract?


It depends on what state. Read the requirements of visa sponsorship in the state that you applied.


----------



## Arxooo (Dec 5, 2018)

badger-man said:


> Arxooo said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the response! I'm not too worried because I do a lot of freelance work when I'm traveling. Does 190 require an existing contract?
> ...


Got it. Thanks!


----------



## Mishiboy (Nov 12, 2018)

Arxooo said:


> Mishiboy said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, I was expecting an invite in December but like everyone else was really disappointed at the result. Can anyone let me know on whether I’ll be lucky in getting an invitation in January, if not how long do you guys reckon I’d have to wait?
> ...


Thanks for the info. Yeah I reckon I’ll kick back till February, hopefully it comes through before they increase the points. Goodluck 😊


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Has anyone heard on the grapevine about some 2613xx occupations being taken off the MLTSSL in April?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Would it be wise to file EOI in January 2019? I am waiting for skill assessment from ACS (261313) and I have 65 (estimated) points and I was hoping to apply in January with state sponsorship to make my points 70. But it seems like there is a huge waiting list for people with having 70 points...


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> Would it be wise to file EOI in January 2019? I am waiting for skill assessment from ACS and I have 65 (estimated) points and I was hoping to apply in January with state sponsorship to make my points 70. But it seems like there is a huge waiting list for people with having 70 points...


You can still file an EOI, theres no disadvantage or payment needed to file an EOI. Who knows what will happen in the next year? But you're right, it is very unlikely for 65/70 to get 189/190.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

outrageous_view said:


> You can still file an EOI, theres no disadvantage or payment needed to file an EOI. Who knows what will happen in the next year? But you're right, it is very unlikely for 65/70 to get 189/190.


Thanks for the quick reply. Do you have any idea about the timelines or quota of the state sponsorship/invites? As I understand that with 65 it's quite impossible unless I revise PTE.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Do you have any idea about the timelines or quota of the state sponsorship/invites? As I understand that with 65 it's quite impossible unless I revise PTE.


Nope. State sponsorships are very random and they usually don't share results so no one can predict well. 

A rule of thumb is that if you don't have a good chance on getting 189, you won't have a good chance on getting 190 state sponsorship too. This is because most people will be applying for both.

Yes 65/70 is quite impossible.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Y-ME369 said:


> Has anyone heard on the grapevine about some 2613xx occupations being taken off the MLTSSL in April?


According to the Traffic Light Bulletin from May 2018 (that hints at occupations being considered to be added / removed / moved between the skills lists) - the 2613 unit group isn't mentioned.

https://docs.jobs.gov.au/documents/traffic-light-bulletin-may-2018


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> According to the Traffic Light Bulletin from May 2018 (that hints at occupations being considered to be added / removed / moved between the skills lists) - the 2613 unit group isn't mentioned.
> 
> https://docs.jobs.gov.au/documents/traffic-light-bulletin-may-2018


Thank you! I just need one more full FY to get an invite I think. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi guys,

I need some advice. Does changing the occupation in the old EOI after receiving the new skill assessment change the EOI date?

Is it a good practice? Will it lead to issues in future?

Thanks in advance


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> Thank you! I just need one more full FY to get an invite I think. :fingerscrossed:


It is not safe to wait for that invite after one year. Because 75 and 80 pointers will add up and will take 4 or 5 months to come to 70 again if it opens with full quota again. So better try increasing points.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Sanykris said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need some advice. Does changing the occupation in the old EOI after receiving the new skill assessment change the EOI date?
> 
> ...


Your skills assessment date must not be later than the EOI date.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> Your skills assessment date must not be later than the EOI date.


Hey JG mate, i remember one case in our anzsco, there was a guy who changed occupation from ET to electronics engineer and his doe remained same. He also consulted with iscah regarding same and as per them too there was no issue.
His username was divyashil
Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sanykris said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need some advice. Does changing the occupation in the old EOI after receiving the new skill assessment change the EOI date?
> 
> ...


Its perfectly fine IMO. Ask ISCAH too before making any changes.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Its perfectly fine IMO. Ask ISCAH too before making any changes.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Then why don't someone claim points from now onwards and gets the assessment next year and be first in the queue I am sure this will completely a the discretion of CO.
Why take a risk by doing so.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> Then why don't someone claim points from now onwards and gets the assessment next year and be first in the queue I am sure this will completely a the discretion of CO.
> Why take a risk by doing so.


Its fine only if you change from one anzsco to another. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Ofcourse a CO has access to all the documentation we have submitted during assessment. Even they can figure it out that it was a genuine attempt and not trying to bypass/deceive the system.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> Then why don't someone claim points from now onwards and gets the assessment next year and be first in the queue I am sure this will completely a the discretion of CO.
> Why take a risk by doing so.


Doing like what you are saying will result in straight rejection as it would be considered fraud.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Its fine only if you change from one anzsco to another.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


The assessment letter will particularly mention the date on it, so it is not safe to give date before that as point claim in EOI and if CO finds out and asks what is it the next you are going to reply. Will you be having any proofs for saying that the date change is ok. If any official confirmation is there then ok accepted but as long as there is no official confirmation it will be too risky to do that. 
Why take such a risk?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> The assessment letter will particularly mention the date on it, so it is not safe to give date before that as point claim in EOI and if CO finds out and asks what is it the next you are going to reply. Will you be having any proofs for saying that the date change is ok. If any official confirmation is there then ok accepted but as long as there is no official confirmation it will be too risky to do that.
> Why take such a risk?


We have to change the assessment date (to current one/new assessment date) also along with anzsco. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Doing like what you are saying will result in straight rejection as it would be considered fraud.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


That is what I told it is not safe to give old date. We can clearly see that experience verification in recent days are given for people with no point claim so if incase CO asks do we have any proof to say that it was mentioned somewhere in the website by DHA???


----------



## Hi1207 (Nov 10, 2018)

Hello seniors ..i am new to this forum. Can anybody please suggest me the expected date for ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST WITH 75 POINTS for 189 AND 80 POINTS for 190, my Doe is 23 oct .


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> According to the Traffic Light Bulletin from May 2018 (that hints at occupations being considered to be added / removed / moved between the skills lists) - the 2613 unit group isn't mentioned.
> 
> https://docs.jobs.gov.au/documents/traffic-light-bulletin-may-2018


The FOI page has finally been updated. 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs/2018


----------



## Marcus_1104 (Nov 28, 2013)

Y-ME369 said:


> The FOI page has finally been updated.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs/2018


But that particular FOI is not there right?


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

Thanks Kodaan and JosyGeorge for your inputs.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Marcus_1104 said:


> But that particular FOI is not there right?


That's right. The Chinese migration agency was very irresponsible with their wild claims, they just happened to be accurate that's all...


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi1207 said:


> Hello seniors ..i am new to this forum. Can anybody please suggest me the expected date for ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST WITH 75 POINTS for 189 AND 80 POINTS for 190, my Doe is 23 oct .


You may have very good chances in next 2 rounds as they have invited 75 pointers till 11/10/12 in this round. It was confirmed here on EF during invite round. Myimmitracker has updated cases till 04/10 invited on 75 points.









Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> You may have very good chances in next 2 rounds as they have invited 75 pointers till 11/10/12 in this round. It was confirmed here on EF during invite round. Myimmitracker has updated cases till 04/10 invited on 75 points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Koodan what do u believe how many invites they may have given for our occupation in the previous round????


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> Koodan what do u believe how many invites they may have given for our occupation in the previous round????


IMO between 3-4% of total ceiling of 2339xx means 21-28 were invited in Dec'18 round. But until official figures are out we can only guess and speculate. 
But taking a look at October round official figures they seems very strange to me. Either they are heavily favouring the non pros occupation or something really weird happened (as per iscah too). 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> IMO between 3-4% of total ceiling of 2339xx means 21-28 were invited in Dec'18 round. But until official figures are out we can only guess and speculate.
> But taking a look at October round official figures they seems very strange to me. Either they are heavily favouring the non pros occupation or something really weird happened (as per iscah too).
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


October how much number???


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> October how much number???


4340 for 189. Official figures were already out on 14th
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds
So that FOI of a Chinese agency was real it looks like.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> 4340 for 189. Official figures were already out on 14th
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds
> So that FOI of a Chinese agency was real it looks like.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


but the movement was similar like earlier round of almost 1.5 months then how they have given 4340?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> 4340 for 189. Official figures were already out on 14th
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds
> So that FOI of a Chinese agency was real it looks like.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Isn't it ridiculous to have such a round then 300 per month?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> but the movement was similar like earlier round of almost 1.5 months then how they have given 4340?


Exactly my point. I'm curious to know what actually happened and that will be cleared once ceiling are updated till October round. Only then we can analyze.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> Isn't it ridiculous to have such a round then 300 per month?


Last round was of 800 as per iscah (https://www.facebook.com/568690946550258/posts/2058996144186390/ )
but I think it was at least of 1000. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Last round was of 800 as per iscah (https://www.facebook.com/568690946550258/posts/2058996144186390/ )
> but I think it was at least of 1000.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


There was no movement of 10 days also can it be 1000 without that because the earlier movement was 1.5 months.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> There was no movement of 10 days also can it be 1000 without that because the earlier movement was 1.5 months.


Actually October round cleared the backlogs of 75 pointers in 2339xx by 54 days as per the official figures. (From 03/07-26/08)









Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus_1104 (Nov 28, 2013)

Occupation ceiling is updated to 11/10 guys

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/occupation-ceilings


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Marcus_1104 said:


> Occupation ceiling is updated to 11/10 guys
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/occupation-ceilings


So 216-119 = 97 people in 2339 invited? Very surprising given the same movement happened in September with 63 invites and more people with 80 points were waiting in September than October. Something doesn't add up neither 4340 invite.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Actually October round cleared the backlogs of 75 pointers in 2339xx by 54 days as per the official figures. (From 03/07-26/08)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kodaan. Can you share the link to the spreadsheet please ?.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Kodaan. Can you share the link to the spreadsheet please ?.


Sure mate.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview#

It's prepared and managed by one of EF member bulletAK.
Cheers

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Cool, thanks for sharing and grats to his efforts


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Cool, thanks for sharing and grats to his efforts


something wrong in 4340 invite .


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

Marcus_1104 said:


> Occupation ceiling is updated to 11/10 guys
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/occupation-ceilings


Honestly, those "ceilings" are ridiculous. Most pro ratas filled only up to a third and they'll barely invite anyone anymore this FY. Just look at 2613: 2242 invitations (including November probably more towards 3000) out of 7271. Why even have such huge numbers then in the first place? Seems like an artifact from 2 years ago that just doesn't make sense with their extremely reduced invitation numbers nowadays.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

3 weeks to go until we have to go through this all over again...!


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> 3 weeks to go until we have to go through this all over again...!




What would be the January round invitation date ? Will it be 11th or 15th ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

11th every month.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

I might buy a lottery ticket for that day. Probably have a better chance.


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

Y-ME369 said:


> I might buy a lottery ticket for that day. Probably have a better chance.


Buy a slab of beer. Better investment and maybe your mood will be better.


----------



## prabha.joseph (Aug 2, 2018)

*Enquiry on auto updation in Skill select*

I will have 8 years experience on 10th Jan 2019. So I will get additional 5 points.

Will the auto update of points regarding the work experience points in Skill select reflect on the exact date or will there be any delay?



189 EOI 02/07/2018 -70 points
Status of EOI's - Submitted
ANZSCO: 261313


----------



## khurrammhd (Mar 1, 2017)

prabha.joseph said:


> I will have 8 years experience on 10th Jan 2019. So I will get additional 5 points.
> 
> Will the auto update of points regarding the work experience points in Skill select reflect on the exact date or will there be any delay?
> 
> ...


Once you have 8 years of experience, you will submit a request for reassessment and when you get it, add its reference in your EOI and update it with 8 years of experience. It is not something auto-update.


----------



## stephen_c8 (Jan 26, 2016)

khurrammhd said:


> Once you have 8 years of experience, you will submit a request for reassessment and when you get it, add its reference in your EOI and update it with 8 years of experience. It is not something auto-update.


I dont think you need to reassess. If the company is same and he can get a fresh letter from company + salary slips will suffice.


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

prabha.joseph said:


> I will have 8 years experience on 10th Jan 2019. So I will get additional 5 points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It will reflect in ur eoi..with increase of points...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonny49 (Jul 30, 2018)

Hello Guys.
I have a question if yoi dont mind to answer.
My friend has a Professional Year in accounting.
But now he is going to fill in a new EOI for Secondary School teacher.
Can he claim extra 5 points from accounting PY or no?
Thank you


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Sonny49 said:


> Hello Guys.
> I have a question if yoi dont mind to answer.
> My friend has a Professional Year in accounting.
> But now he is going to fill in a new EOI for Secondary School teacher.
> ...


That's actually a good question. I'm not sure of the answer, but I'm sure someone will be able to help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sonny49 said:


> Hello Guys.
> I have a question if yoi dont mind to answer.
> My friend has a Professional Year in accounting.
> But now he is going to fill in a new EOI for Secondary School teacher.
> ...


He can claim points for any experience which is closely related to the Anzsco code he is applying under

If he is going to teach accounting in the school, he may be able to claim points but it would require confirmation from a Mara agent

It is a question of stretching to the limits of the interpretation 

Cheers


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi i dont know whether this is the right thread to post in this or not. But my question is that if your occupation is on ROL then what are the chances for invitations


----------



## prabha.joseph (Aug 2, 2018)

abhi.kunal said:


> It will reflect in ur eoi..with increase of points...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will it increase automatically on the same day or will there be any delay?


----------



## prabha.joseph (Aug 2, 2018)

khurrammhd said:


> Once you have 8 years of experience, you will submit a request for reassessment and when you get it, add its reference in your EOI and update it with 8 years of experience. It is not something auto-update.


No need to do a reassessment. It gets updated automatically but I doubt if it gets updated on the same day I get 8 years experience


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

prabha.joseph said:


> Will it increase automatically on the same day or will there be any delay?




As soon as ur new exp year starts , the points and DOE will change.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malikkk (Dec 22, 2018)

Hi everyone I just got my 79 each in pte and updated my EOI on 85 points for 189 as a general accountant and hopefully am gonna receive invitation on 11th of January...
I have already applied for the 485 subsequent dependent entrant visa on 28th of November because my TR got expired on 10th of December and my wife got TR until June 2019. Right now am on briging visa and waiting for the decision and hopefully am gonna receive the invitation before that visa decision...
Now my question is that when I will lodge application for 189 visa they will grant me a new briging visa but what will happen with the current briging visa?
Your expert advice will be really appreciated...


----------



## Manjitsingh (Dec 22, 2018)

*2339 Other Eng Prof*

Hello Guys. Please solve my query, I would be thankful. When can I expect an Invite?
Occupation- 2339 Engineering Technologist
Points- 75
EOI- 16/10/2018


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Malikkk said:


> Hi everyone I just got my 79 each in pte and updated my EOI on 85 points for 189 as a general accountant and hopefully am gonna receive invitation on 11th of January...
> I have already applied for the 485 subsequent dependent entrant visa on 28th of November because my TR got expired on 10th of December and my wife got TR until June 2019. Right now am on briging visa and waiting for the decision and hopefully am gonna receive the invitation before that visa decision...
> Now my question is that when I will lodge application for 189 visa they will grant me a new briging visa but what will happen with the current briging visa?
> Your expert advice will be really appreciated...


A Bridging visa is not a substantive visa

I am not sure you will be granted a fresh Bridging visa when you submit your 189 application 

Consult a Mara agent for clarification 

Cheers


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi pls suggest me experts as my occupation is currently on ROL list. What are the chances of getting invited. And how the lists are taken into consideration. 
Your answer would be highly appreciated.


----------



## sahana rashmi (Dec 10, 2018)

I applied visa through my agent, my agent has uploaded my spouse form 80 in character evidence of section but he did not upload it in the form 80 personal particulars for character assessment , is this ok ? For me he uploaded it in both sections.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

prabha.joseph said:


> I will have 8 years experience on 10th Jan 2019. So I will get additional 5 points.
> 
> Will the auto update of points regarding the work experience points in Skill select reflect on the exact date or will there be any delay?
> 
> ...


Hi 

Yes, your points will increase automatically since you left your end date as empty for your current employment in EOI and no need for any re-assessment.

You have completed 8 years after ACS detection for suitability criteria, right? normally they reduce 2 years from your overall experience.


----------



## Bhaggy (Jul 4, 2018)

Looking forward to this thread as I recently cleared my PTE and waiting for an invite with 75 pts under 224711 (MC) - non pro rata code.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AdhishP (Apr 6, 2016)

But with auto update, EOI DOE will also be changed? or will remain the same?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AdhishP said:


> But with auto update, EOI DOE will also be changed? or will remain the same?


Every time there is a change in points, whether automatic or otherwise, the date of effect will reset to that date

Cheers


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

AdhishP said:


> But with auto update, EOI DOE will also be changed? or will remain the same?


As NB said, the DoE will change automatically with points. But...if your points increase, the change in the DoE wont negatively affect your chances of an invite.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Less than 2 weeks until the next round.

800 invites, 4000 invites, what's it going to be? Anyone know when they reassess the skills occupation list?


----------



## priyankv (Nov 14, 2018)

*Eoi*

Hi,
I have submitted my EOI on 14th Aug 2018.
ANZCODE : 261313 (Software Programmer)
189 claim : 65 point 
190 claim : 70 point
Could you please let me know when can I expect an invitation?


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

priyankv said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted my EOI on 14th Aug 2018.
> ANZCODE : 261313 (Software Programmer)
> 189 claim : 65 point
> ...


sorry to say 65 points for 189 stands next to no chance, you should try increasing points.


----------



## stephen_c8 (Jan 26, 2016)

Y-ME369 said:


> Less than 2 weeks until the next round.
> 
> 800 invites, 4000 invites, what's it going to be? Anyone know when they reassess the skills occupation list?


I think it will be 800 for the rest of the year.


----------



## Julyhtet (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi Guys. I am not sure this is the relevant post for this tread. 

I have a few question regarding my agent and my EOI submission. 

I engaged an agent without really doing a lot of research. He helped me through my skill assessment application and I got the positive assessment within a week. But the application was using my email address and I realize that he (and the company) is not MARA agent I check it through this site

https://www.mara.gov.au/search-the-register-of-migration-agents/

I am now about to submit EOI and I am thinking whether I should wait for his office to be open after the new year day (he said he will do the submission) or I should just do it myself. I saw some example of EOI submission online and found it not very complicated. I am not saying my agent is bad. He is good and helpful so far. But if he is not registered agent, he cannot apply on behalf of me right? Appreciate and Look forward your replies.


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

priyankv said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted my EOI on 14th Aug 2018.
> ANZCODE : 261313 (Software Programmer)
> 189 claim : 65 point
> ...


If possible try to increase the score. PTE is best to boost your score to 75 if you haven't got 20/20.


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

Julyhtet said:


> Hi Guys. I am not sure this is the relevant post for this tread.
> 
> I have a few question regarding my agent and my EOI submission.
> 
> ...


Note sure. Can you please post this query in the below group. You will get response for sure

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...odge-grant-gang-2018-a-1553.html#post14755926


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

alegor said:


> Julyhtet said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys. I am not sure this is the relevant post for this tread.
> ...


Hi 
My agent is also Mara agent but her name is not in the given list. I am pretty sure as she has branches across several cities and during skill assessment the co contacted me and my agent both. So it is obvious that your email is also shared with them. Be patient and let him open his office and then straightforward clear your doubts and speak to him. Communication will definitely clear the doubts and then you can proceed further.


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

Julyhtet said:


> Hi Guys. I am not sure this is the relevant post for this tread.
> 
> I have a few question regarding my agent and my EOI submission.
> 
> ...


You can't get an invite before 11th anyway so if just wait for him to do it.


----------



## Julyhtet (Dec 18, 2018)

Realy85 said:


> Hi
> My agent is also Mara agent but her name is not in the given list. I am pretty sure as she has branches across several cities and during skill assessment the co contacted me and my agent both. So it is obvious that your email is also shared with them. Be patient and let him open his office and then straightforward clear your doubts and speak to him. Communication will definitely clear the doubts and then you can proceed further.


You mean your agent is MARA registered one? Mine is not. Yeah I think I will just wait for him on 2nd Jan. My take is that if he is not registered agent, I don't see the positive point in asking him to fill up my EOI as doing myself will be the best in checking the application details.


----------



## dspdsp (Jun 21, 2018)

Hi Guys - 

can someone confirm the DOE for ICT Business Analysts 261111 for last month's round of 11 Dec?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dspdsp said:


> Hi Guys -
> 
> can someone confirm the DOE for ICT Business Analysts 261111 for last month's round of 11 Dec?


Unofficial results 75 points 12 sep 2018

Official results are not out as yet 

Cheers


----------



## deaddisco (Oct 21, 2018)

Hello everyone. I am trying to do an EOI by end of February 2019 with 70 points for 189 and 75 points for 190. Will I get an invite the same year with the current trend? My next point increase is in two years time  which will be my experience. I already have a 90 for my PTE so I dont have any other options to increase any points right now. 

Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

stephen_c8 said:


> I think it will be 800 for the rest of the year.


I know you're right, but I'm still hoping you're wrong. I'd really like to get PR soon, I've got my eye on buying a new build apartment here.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deaddisco said:


> Hello everyone. I am trying to do an EOI by end of February 2019 with 70 points for 189 and 75 points for 190. Will I get an invite the same year with the current trend? My next point increase is in two years time  which will be my experience. I already have a 90 for my PTE so I dont have any other options to increase any points right now.
> 
> Please let me know. Thanks


Give your Anzsco code

Cheers


----------



## deaddisco (Oct 21, 2018)

NB said:


> Give your Anzsco code
> 
> Cheers


I am 261311 - Analyst Programmer . 

Thanks!!!


----------



## freedom4 (Aug 23, 2017)

Hai everyone. I am an electrical engineer with 65 points for 189 visa. I submitted 189 with 65 and 190 for NSW and VIC with 65+5 points.

1) What is my chances to get an invitation.
2) Is there any other states i am eligible for submit the Eoi


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

freedom4 said:


> Hai everyone. I am an electrical engineer with 65 points for 189 visa. I submitted 189 with 65 and 190 for NSW and VIC with 65+5 points.
> 
> 1) What is my chances to get an invitation.
> 2) Is there any other states i am eligible for submit the Eoi



Please boost your score by taking PTE exam if you haven't achieved 20/20. It might help you to get your invite soon.


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

freedom4 said:


> Hai everyone. I am an electrical engineer with 65 points for 189 visa. I submitted 189 with 65 and 190 for NSW and VIC with 65+5 points.
> 
> 1) What is my chances to get an invitation.
> 2) Is there any other states i am eligible for submit the Eoi


Your chances of a 189 invite with 65 points is close to 0. Your EOI will expire before that


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

alegor said:


> Please boost your score by taking PTE exam if you haven't achieved 20/20. It might help you to get your invite soon.


I don't like these PTE exams. Seems applicants learn to beat the tests rather than improve their English...


----------



## Julyhtet (Dec 18, 2018)

*Australia Police Check*

Hello my friends,

I would like to have a query on Australia Police Check. I am currently not in Australia but I need to have the Australia Police check as I stayed there for four years. I have googled it immigration website and found that 

_To get a police certificate in Australia you must submit an Australian Federal Police National Police Check application form if you have been in Australia for more than 12 months in the past 10 years.
Use Code 33 at Question 1 on the form and include details of all names you have been known by.
We do not accept state- or territory-issued police certificates.
Fingerprints are not needed for Australian police checks._

It says that Fingerprints are not required. Do you think it is better for me include Fingerprints as well because it has two options in AFP website. How long do they usually take to issue AFP if we apply from outside of Australia. Thanks and appreciate very much.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Julyhtet said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> I would like to have a query on Australia Police Check. I am currently not in Australia but I need to have the Australia Police check as I stayed there for four years. I have googled it immigration website and found that
> 
> ...


One thing I can tell you
If you have a local friend at whose address you can get the AFP sent, it is the best option 
He can then courier it to you 
The postal services used by AFP are unreliable and cannot be tracked 

Cheers


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Julyhtet said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> I would like to have a query on Australia Police Check. I am currently not in Australia but I need to have the Australia Police check as I stayed there for four years. I have googled it immigration website and found that
> 
> ...


Don't include finger prints unless it is requested, it will slow down the process. As NB said, get it delivered to a local friend in Australia and ask them to scan it.


----------



## Julyhtet (Dec 18, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> Don't include finger prints unless it is requested, it will slow down the process. As NB said, get it delivered to a local friend in Australia and ask them to scan it.


Thanks for the advice..


----------



## Julyhtet (Dec 18, 2018)

NB said:


> One thing I can tell you
> If you have a local friend at whose address you can get the AFP sent, it is the best option
> He can then courier it to you
> The postal services used by AFP are unreliable and cannot be tracked
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I just obtain an address of my local friend.


----------



## Julyhtet (Dec 18, 2018)

Have just submitted my EOI on 1/1/19. Finger Cross for next invitation round and hope the luck is upon us for this month.


----------



## Akha04 (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi Guys, with 75 points and DOE 19/12/2018 for 263311 non pro rata, what are the chances of ITA in next couple of invitation round ? And do we know for sure how many pro rata and non pro rata invites are usually sent each round?
Thanks.


----------



## shimple (May 1, 2018)

Hi, Please can anyone help me with below information. By when should I expect as it's being now more than a year. Any relevant information would be really helpful. Thanks,

261313-
189 (65 points) - filled in January 2018 - Still Awaiting (Any idea by when should I expect)
190 (70 points) Victoria - filled in January 2018 - Still Awaiting (Any idea by when should I expect)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shimple said:


> Hi, Please can anyone help me with below information. By when should I expect as it's being now more than a year. Any relevant information would be really helpful. Thanks,
> 
> 261313-
> 189 (65 points) - filled in January 2018 - Still Awaiting (Any idea by when should I expect)
> 190 (70 points) Victoria - filled in January 2018 - Still Awaiting (Any idea by when should I expect)


189 NEVER
190 only if you are extremely extremely lucky 
the chances are one in a million

Cheers


----------



## shimple (May 1, 2018)

NB said:


> 189 NEVER
> 190 only if you are extremely extremely lucky
> the chances are one in a million
> 
> Cheers



Thank you for the information. Any idea then how will I get the invite. Thanks,

-Shimple


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shimple said:


> Thank you for the information. Any idea then how will I get the invite. Thanks,


Increase your points to 75

Simple

Cheers


----------



## shimple (May 1, 2018)

NB said:


> Increase your points to 75
> 
> Simple
> 
> Cheers


Again, thank you. Just a last question,

You meant to say If I correctly understood you,
For 189 I need to have 70 points and for 190 I need to have 75 points
OR
For 189 I need to have 75 points and for 190 I need to have 80 points

Actually I tried multiple times to get 20 points in english but I failed. So, increasing point is very tough for me. 

Thank you, Shimple!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shimple said:


> Again, thank you. Just a last question,
> 
> You meant to say If I correctly understood you,
> For 189 I need to have 70 points and for 190 I need to have 75 points
> ...


For sure shot 189 you need 75 
With 70 you may or may not get invite depending on how many applicants they invite every month

190 with even a 100 points, one can never be sure of an invite but with just 10 in English, NSW is doubtful, but VIC May sponsor you if you are lucky with even 70+5

Cheers


----------



## shimple (May 1, 2018)

NB said:


> For sure shot 189 you need 75
> With 70 you may or may not get invite depending on how many applicants they invite every month
> 
> 190 with even a 100 points, one can never be sure of an invite but with just 10 in English, NSW is doubtful, but VIC May sponsor you if you are lucky with even 70+5
> ...


Oh, I think now it all depends on my luck. Increasing points is tough for me. I have no option apart from wait, may be I get lucky. Thank you so much for all the information. 

Best, Shimple!


----------



## youmesss (Sep 19, 2018)

Dear Forum Members,

I attained 7 Years of IT Experience on Dec 26 2018.

My ACS assessment states that, "The following employment after December 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."

I submitted my EOI with 70 points (5 for work exp) on 19th April 2018 and missed Nov'18 round invitation by a gap of 2 weeks.

Now that I completed 7 years of service (5 years after 2 years deduction by ACS), I was expecting that my points in EOI would automatically increase to 75 points (10 for work exp). 

But my EOI still shows 70 points.

Experience Details:
Company 1 : December 26 2011 to April 25 2017 (Exp after Dec 2013 considered)
8 Days gap (including weekends) in joining Company 2 from Company 1. Can this be the cause of delay?
Company 2 : May 04 2017 to till Date.

These 5 points are a real deal breaker for me and I wish that skillselect updates it before Jan 11 2019 round.

How long does skillselect usually take to reflect the points increase for my work experience in my EOI ?

Your suggestions / help would be highly appreciated.


Thanks in Advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

youmesss said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> I attained 7 Years of IT Experience on Dec 26 2018.
> 
> ...


There is no rounding off the dates
It’s all actual
So you will get the extra points somewhere around the 10th Of January as there is a gap of 9 days between the 2 employments

Whether you get it before 11th January or not, you will have to wait and see

There is nothing much you can do about it as long as you have marked the last experience relevant and left the TO date blank

When did you get the ACS assessment done ?
You can write to them and can request for an exact date in December from which you can claim the points instead of the generic after Dec 2013
A member recently wrote to them and got a positive reply due to which he got the extra 5 points a few days earlier 

Cheers


----------



## youmesss (Sep 19, 2018)

NB said:


> There is no rounding off the dates
> It’s all actual
> So you will get the extra points somewhere around the 10th Of January as there is a gap of 9 days between the 2 employments
> 
> ...


Hi NB,

Wish you a Happy New Year 2019 and thanks for your quick response.

I got ACS assessment done in April 2018 and marked my last experience as relevant with To date as blank in EOI form.

As per your advice, I just sent an email to ACS team asking for an exact date, but got an automated reply that they are away till January 7 2019.

Looks like it is going to be an anxious week ahead for me as all I can do now is wait and watch.layball:


----------



## deaddisco (Oct 21, 2018)

NB said:


> For sure shot 189 you need 75
> With 70 you may or may not get invite depending on how many applicants they invite every month
> 
> 190 with even a 100 points, one can never be sure of an invite but with just 10 in English, NSW is doubtful, but VIC May sponsor you if you are lucky with even 70+5
> ...


Hello NB,

My code is 261311 for Analyst Programmer and I can only have 70 until after 2 years. I already have a Superior score on my PTE and no other way to increase my points but to gain more work experience which is two years from now again. 

Any chance I could get invited? 70 for 189 and 75 for 190 Victoria. If I apply on February, when can I expect an invite? Thanks!


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

shimple said:


> Oh, I think now it all depends on my luck. Increasing points is tough for me. I have no option apart from wait, may be I get lucky. Thank you so much for all the information.
> 
> Best, Shimple!


It's tough but if you want invite then you have to do it. 65 points no chance at all. Even 70 points have been waiting for almost over a year.


----------



## deaddisco (Oct 21, 2018)

outrageous_view said:


> It's tough but if you want invite then you have to do it. 65 points no chance at all. Even 70 points have been waiting for almost over a year.


Oh no  Even 75 pts for 190 will take a long time as well? Planning to apply for Victoria Sponsorship....


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

So only 8 days left to the first round of 2019.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

deaddisco said:


> Oh no  Even 75 pts for 190 will take a long time as well? Planning to apply for Victoria Sponsorship....


It depends if pro rata or not but think of it this way, almost everyone who applies for 189 will also apply for 190. So if 70 is a long wait for 189, 70+5 will also be a long wait for 190.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Guys will it be low like Dec again or they will increase what are your predictions??


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

I hope it is better than Dec even if not super big like Oct. Hope they send out atleast 1500 - 2000 invites.


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

It's going to be very low. Maybe less than 800. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Total_Domination said:


> It's going to be very low. Maybe less than 800.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


The same as Dec is what I believe.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Guys will it be low like Dec again or they will increase what are your predictions??


I predict it will either be same 800 or lower. I don't think it will be any higher.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

outrageous_view said:


> I predict it will either be same 800 or lower. I don't think it will be any higher.


I still have my fingers crossed. I'm 31 soon so it's my last year before the points drop haha.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> I still have my fingers crossed. I'm 31 soon so it's my last year before the points drop haha.


Your points don't drop till you hit 33. So, more than two years left.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

expat4aus2 said:


> Your points don't drop till you hit 33. So, more than two years left.


Ah, that's great news then! I may have 75 points for a few months then.


----------



## Akha04 (Dec 20, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> expat4aus2 said:
> 
> 
> > Your points don't drop till you hit 33. So, more than two years left.
> ...


I have 75 points and am turning 33 in next few months, lets see....


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Akha04 said:


> I have 75 points and am turning 33 in next few months, lets see....


Lot of people have just escaped through this narrow hole of age in the past.


----------



## TalhaZeee (Dec 13, 2018)

Hi, 

I submitted by EOI on 17th Dec 2018 with 75 points for 261313. What are the chances to get an invite in the next round?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

TalhaZeee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted by EOI on 17th Dec 2018 with 75 points for 261313. What are the chances to get an invite in the next round?


Extremely high
Prepare to pay your fees and upload documents 

Cheers


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

NB said:


> There is no rounding off the dates
> It’s all actual
> So you will get the extra points somewhere around the 10th Of January as there is a gap of 9 days between the 2 employments
> 
> ...




Hi NB,

Do you know if what date in Dec 2013 was provided to your friend. I am also in same boat hence the ask please.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Do you know if what date in Dec 2013 was provided to your friend. I am also in same boat hence the ask please.
> 
> ...


He was not my friend as such

He was a member and I had asked him to contact ACS , which he did and If I remember correctly instead of next month as it is normally done, they allowed him to claim from the 15th or 20th of the current month

Cheers


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

NB said:


> He was not my friend as such
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks NB. Appreciate your response.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi,
I have received invite for 189 visa & in the process of lodging visa application. I am stuck in the process of application submission:
1. There is option of clicking 'Next' at the same document upload page. When I click on it first , it has asked me to click on confirmation on completion of documents. Now this option is not coming and direct 'Submit' option is coming. 
2. There is option to submit at the Main 'E-lodgement' Page.
3. When we have to pay Fees, does it had to be paid after you submit the application or before submitting the application.

Please confirm on above points as it is very important for me cause I will have to submit before 8th January 2019.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

abhiaus said:


> Hi,
> I have received invite for 189 visa & in the process of lodging visa application. I am stuck in the process of application submission:
> 1. There is option of clicking 'Next' at the same document upload page. When I click on it first , it has asked me to click on confirmation on completion of documents. Now this option is not coming and direct 'Submit' option is coming.
> 2. There is option to submit at the Main 'E-lodgement' Page.
> ...


Your writing is totally confusing just press submit dont worry about the payment and uploading documents you have enough time to do both of those after lodging.

In any way, the process is like this..
Complete 17 pages questionnaire

Go to the payment page and pay.
or opposite order
Upload all the documents. 

Don't worry about documents as you can upload any documents anytime. so just upload things which are sufficient to not to show an error while submitting an application.


----------



## KshitijMane (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi kodan, one question. I have completed my diploma(polytechnic) and degree in engineering from electronics, but I am working in IT. As I am working in different field from which I have studied, there will be straight deduction of 4yrs. But I have heard and one of my friend also said that completing diploma and degree will fetch you more points. Please clarify buddy


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi all.....Have updated my EOIs with revised points now.....was frustrated with a long wait...approx an year...hope to hear some good news abt invite soon......any one who may predict or guess....when can I receive invite???


----------



## Amardeepisher02 (Dec 22, 2018)

Hiii friends...i gave pte exam on 9 august 2017 and is valid till 8aug 2019 as per score report. For how long is score valid for pr purpose 2 or 3 years as DHA has mentioned 3 years?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Amardeepisher02 said:


> Hiii friends...i gave pte exam on 9 august 2017 and is valid till 8aug 2019 as per score report. For how long is score valid for pr purpose 2 or 3 years as DHA has mentioned 3 years?


3 years
But make sure that you send the copy of your score to DHA directly through PTEA before it expires in the records of PTEA
Keep the confirmation email safely for your records 

Cheers


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> abhiaus said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Thanks for your quick reply. By your statement should I understand that way that after completing 17 page document which I already completed, I can directly go to Payment option and make payment without uploading any document???and this will initiate my process of submission to DIBP ???? Pls confirm

As far as I know once you upload any document & Submit .After making payment, you cannot further upload any document you will have to wait for CO to be appointed, than only any more uploading of documents is possible .pls confirm??


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

All is quiet on the invite numbers front. I might submit a FOI request and see what the reasoning was...


----------



## downUnderTheHood (Mar 9, 2016)

How straightforward is the process of lodging the application? I'm expecting an invite on Jan 11 and was looking around at the fees that are charged by agents but they are too high for the amount of work involved? Isn't the whole process just uploading the relevant documents on your immiaccount? What are the complications that would require the help of an agent in the process?


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

downUnderTheHood said:


> How straightforward is the process of lodging the application? I'm expecting an invite on Jan 11 and was looking around at the fees that are charged by agents but they are too high for the amount of work involved? Isn't the whole process just uploading the relevant documents on your immiaccount? What are the complications that would require the help of an agent in the process?


Complications are usually if you have a complex working history, multiple family members, visa refusals in the past or medical issues. 

For the majority of people the 189 should be straight forward providing you can evidence for all the points claimed.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

downUnderTheHood said:


> How straightforward is the process of lodging the application? I'm expecting an invite on Jan 11 and was looking around at the fees that are charged by agents but they are too high for the amount of work involved? Isn't the whole process just uploading the relevant documents on your immiaccount? What are the complications that would require the help of an agent in the process?


Go through this thread carefully and all the links given therein 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

The entire process is given here stepwise and then you can take your own decision to lodge directly or go through an agent

Cheers


----------



## downUnderTheHood (Mar 9, 2016)

Y-ME369 said:


> Complications are usually if you have a complex working history, multiple family members, visa refusals in the past or medical issues.
> 
> For the majority of people the 189 should be straight forward providing you can evidence for all the points claimed.


Thanks for the advice. My application should pretty straightforward because I haven't claimed any points for experience. However I am a bit worried about lack of my birth certificate which my parents never bothered to make. I do have other docs to prove my DOB though.



NB said:


> Go through this thread carefully and all the links given therein
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html
> 
> ...


Thanks mate.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

downUnderTheHood said:


> Thanks for the advice. My application should pretty straightforward because I haven't claimed any points for experience. However I am a bit worried about lack of my birth certificate which my parents never bothered to make. I do have other docs to prove my DOB though.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate.


Ah yes, I didn't have a birth certificate until a few years ago. A passport will be good enough I should think?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

downUnderTheHood said:


> Thanks for the advice. My application should pretty straightforward because I haven't claimed any points for experience. However I am a bit worried about lack of my birth certificate which my parents never bothered to make. I do have other docs to prove my DOB though.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate.


Class x or XII marksheet is also good enough as an alternative to the birth certificate 
Make sure that is has your name, DOB and parents name correctly 

Cheers


----------



## nimit.s (Mar 13, 2017)

Query on submitting the PTE-A results to DHA
=============================================

Friends, I would like to double check whether my PTE-A results are shared with DHA ?
The below screenshot is from my PTE-A portal. Hope all is correct or whether i need to do something else too ?
Please confirm.

Thanks


----------



## mav7228 (Feb 23, 2017)

Anzsco :261312
Points :75
EOI updated: 1/01/2019

Any chance of getting an invite on 11/01/2019?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

mav7228 said:


> Anzsco :261312
> Points :75
> EOI updated: 1/01/2019
> 
> ...


High chances


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nimit.s said:


> Query on submitting the PTE-A results to DHA
> =============================================
> 
> Friends, I would like to double check whether my PTE-A results are shared with DHA ?
> ...


It’s good enough
Save this email carefully 
Cheers


----------



## Magpun (Jan 3, 2019)

*EOI invite*

Hi All, I am new to this forum
Great to see collaboration 

Please advice 
EOI date: 15th Nov
Points: 75
Age: 30 
Occupation: Business analyst, 2613**
PTE: 9 each 

Any thoughts when I can get an invite

As per Isach prediction it should be in June 2019

My visa expires in April 2019.

Thanks in advance


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Magpun said:


> Hi All, I am new to this forum
> Great to see collaboration
> 
> Please advice
> ...


Iscah predictions are almost accurate


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Iscah predictions are almost accurate


It is accurate only if the number to be invited is guessed correctly 

There is so much uncertainty on how many they will invite every month that no one in the world can predict it leave alone Iscah
The projections are based on 800 invites per month for the rest of this financial year

Any changes from this figure up or down and all predictions are out for a toss

Cheers


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

NB said:


> It is accurate only if the number to be invited is guessed correctly
> 
> There is so much uncertainty on how many they will invite every month that no one in the world can predict it leave alone Iscah
> The projections are based on 800 invites per month for the rest of this financial year
> ...


As like the word says it all are predictions, not truths so it can be right or sometimes wrong as like the religion predictions.

So based on current trends their predictions are right.

In fact, no one in the world will be able to predict DHA behavior. ISCAH know what we know from here.


----------



## sohanbir (May 17, 2018)

Hi All,

I have 75 now points for software developer, got score of pte(20) today itself.
Currently my spouse and child doesn't have their passport and I need to apply the same.

Mean while should I go ahead and apply EOI. I am just worried if I receive invite on 11 Jan and will I fall short of time? At what stage these docs will be required.How long cc and medicals take after I get passport.

Lastly can someone share the link to file EOI

Regards
Sohan


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

sohanbir said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry about passport thing. It can be done quickly through normal route too these days. On 25th dec i booked a slot for my kid's first passport and mine also for renewal due to damage and inclusion of wife's name and got date for 27th dec and police verification was done (for both of us) on 31st itself and now it will take hardly 10 more days to receive. 
And if you apply through tatkal scheme you will get it within a week or so. So don't worry about these things. Fill EOI and keep doing these formalities.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## sohanbir (May 17, 2018)

Thanks kodaan, one more thing even my passport will expire Aug, 2020 and does not have spoke details. Will there be any issue if I continue with this same old passport or get a update one.

Regards
Sohan


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

It wouldn't be an issue. But to be on safe side you can also update yours too as you have to do in next one year. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

When you travel on a PR it is recommended to have passport validity of more than 6 months forward

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

7 days guys to go...


----------



## Skay844 (Nov 25, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> 7 days guys to go...


Excruciatingly painful 7 days. Fingers crossed guys!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Skay844 said:


> Excruciatingly painful 7 days. Fingers crossed guys!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


that is corrrect if you are at 75 pro rata or 70 non pro rata..


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

I guess this round will confirm the rest of the FY for us.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> I guess this round will confirm the rest of the FY for us.


Yes of course.


----------



## Akha04 (Dec 20, 2018)

All the best!!!! I hope they send invite in thousands 😄


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

Hello Guys,

What are my chances for this round? 
263111 with 75 points; DOE - 21/12/2018.


----------



## nimit.s (Mar 13, 2017)

NB said:


> It’s good enough
> Save this email carefully
> Cheers


Thanks NB.
Well i didn't received any email citing this information, this one i took from PTE-A portal.
Shall i keep the screenshot of this or send again the score via the feature available in PTE ?


----------



## Julyhtet (Dec 18, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> 7 days guys to go...


Is it sure they will send out the invitations on 11/1? I can't wait. haha


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nimit.s said:


> Thanks NB.
> Well i didn't received any email citing this information, this one i took from PTE-A portal.
> Shall i keep the screenshot of this or send again the score via the feature available in PTE ?


You cannot send the scores again
I got an email mail from PTEA confirming that the scores were sent
Anyways save the screenshot 


Cheers


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

I hope that there would be some chance for 70 pointers in 2019.


----------



## Julyhtet (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi Guys, If I would like to include my wife in EOI, 

I have to select the following right?

Are there any family members that client would like to include in a future application - Yes
Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application - Yes


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Does any one has any data for ANZCO 233311 (Electrical Engineer), till which Date of Effect, invites have been sent by DIBP ?

It is a non pro rata occupation.

Any guesses, of when can I expect an invite????


----------



## Julyhtet (Dec 18, 2018)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Does any one has any data for ANZCO 233311 (Electrical Engineer), till which Date of Effect, invites have been sent by DIBP ?
> 
> It is a non pro rata occupation.
> 
> Any guesses, of when can I expect an invite????


I would say you will get an invite very soon. You can check on Immitracker (though not everyone use it to input their details). All 75 pointers in your occupation have been invited already.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Julyhtet said:


> I would say you will get an invite very soon. You can check on Immitracker (though not everyone use it to input their details). All 75 pointers in your occupation have been invited already.


That is not a correct theory 
Every month new 75 pointers enter the rounds

Cheers


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

NB said:


> That is not a correct theory
> 
> Every month new 75 pointers enter the rounds
> 
> ...


I also agree to that.....since even on immitracker...I'm seeing 2 more 75 pointers of same ANZCO code....who are ahead of me....as based on their DOE....Furthermore....There might be few more.....who have not disclosed or shared their case on Immitracker.....I simply wanna know the last invited my ANZCO trade with 75 pointer's DOE....i.e. till which date have DIBP sent invites...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Julyhtet (Dec 18, 2018)

NB said:


> That is not a correct theory
> Every month new 75 pointers enter the rounds
> 
> Cheers


Okiee.. My bad..


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> that is corrrect if you are at 75 pro rata or 70 non pro rata..


Sorry new to all this. So can please someone explain pro rata vs non pro rata. Is it just the quota per ANZSCO code category or am I missing something. Thanks. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

mail2notif said:


> Sorry new to all this. So can please someone explain pro rata vs non pro rata. Is it just the quota per ANZSCO code category or am I missing something. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


OK, it's a bit confusing with the way things have gone recently. Back when this process was started it was noted that some professions were getting a LOT more applications at 60+ points than others (back then 60 points was all that was required). That meant that these codes used up their allocation of invites within weeks. That's obviously undesirable as "higher" scorers later in the year were getting nothing whilst 60 pointers early in the year got in. To address this DIBP divided the allocation up pro-rata for these codes. The rest of the codes can be called "non pro-rata" to distinguish. Back then the NPR professions got an invite the round after they hit 60 points as they never hit the 2000 invites per round limit. Since then, of course, lots has changed and the number have been all over the place.


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

No hope for 70 pointers


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

FFacs said:


> OK, it's a bit confusing with the way things have gone recently. Back when this process was started it was noted that some professions were getting a LOT more applications at 60+ points than others (back then 60 points was all that was required). That meant that these codes used up their allocation of invites within weeks. That's obviously undesirable as "higher" scorers later in the year were getting nothing whilst 60 pointers early in the year got in. To address this DIBP divided the allocation up pro-rata for these codes. The rest of the codes can be called "non pro-rata" to distinguish. Back then the NPR professions got an invite the round after they hit 60 points as they never hit the 2000 invites per round limit. Since then, of course, lots has changed and the number have been all over the place.


Thanks for explanation. So all the stars on the occupation cieling means pro rata. For example software engineer category 2613? Is that right. 



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

cheesy_pizza said:


> No hope for 70 pointers


Can you please save comments like this for yourselves? I get sick to read this in almost every second comment. 
*Yes* - January round will tell us a lot. 
*Yes* - it *might* be 800 but it *can be* 2500 as well. 

<*SNIP*>


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

badger-man said:


> Can you please save comments like this for yourselves? I get sick to read this in almost every second comment.
> *Yes* - January round will tell us a lot.
> *Yes* - it *might* be 800 but it *can be* 2500 as well.
> 
> <*SNIP*>


<*SNIP*>

I was simply replied to what thread owner has been asked, *"
Guys those who expect an invite Jan 2019 can post here their doubts." .* - So, I posted my doubt.

I doubt that here in anybody has got really accurate or proven data to post here as you wish or demand. If this place only for theorized information this would have been already empty. 

Mate, It's not my problem that you are desperately looking at your 'SPAM' folder and checking here every time you receive an email. 

I accept the fact that my post may lack some information but I don't think it's consequential to get offended like this. If you don't like any comment just simply ignore it or report to Admin panel.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Why should I?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Cool down mate! Its just the way that represent yourself sounds so depressing, that's the concern of badger_man.
> And when no one knows what will happen why don't take positive approach?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


I understand! But I wish he could have been more polite and nicer like you. 

Cheers and good luck bro!


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

mail2notif said:


> Thanks for explanation. So all the stars on the occupation cieling means pro rata. For example software engineer category 2613? Is that right.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes.
Below occupations comes under pro rata arrangements:-
1. Accountant 2211xx
2. Auditors, CS, 2212xx
3. Electronics engineer 2334xx
4. Mech/industrial/prod. 2335xx
5. Other engg occupations 2339xx
6. Software and programmers:- 2613xx
7. Ict business and system analyst 2611xx
8. Computer network professional 2631xx

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Why should I?
> 
> I was simply replied to what thread owner has been asked, *"
> Guys those who expect an invite Jan 2019 can post here their doubts." .* - So, I posted my doubt.
> ...


You are wrong. There is a lot of proven data: existing DoHA reports, other government documentation, articles where people with wider access to some data than you or me say their opinions. At the end of the challenge, you have immitracker that can be treated as a semi one (due to the fact that society maintain it).

And you are wrong again: you did not do what the threat owner asked for. From your previous post: you do not have a doubt - you are sure that you will not get an invitation in January. 
You should see the difference between:



> Hi, my name is cheesy_pizza,
> my points are 70
> DoE is dd/mm/2018
> ANZCO: 123456
> ...


AND (of course, overcoloured a bit, but that is how it looked like for me)



> oh mamma, I will not get my inv in Jan coz I hav 7-0 pointz only and none of you will get it either ;(;(;(


First is a doubt that we really appreciate and will help as much as we can. 
<*SNIP*>



cheesy_pizza said:


> Mate, It's not my problem that you are desperately looking at your 'SPAM' folder and checking here every time you receive an email.
> 
> I accept the fact that my post may lack some information but I don't think it's consequential to get offended like this.


<*SNIP*>

And at the end - you shouldn't feel offended, as I kindly asked you in the most polite way I know. The only offended people here are those who you just called that "desperately looking into messages" and this is an axe with 2 blades - If my post offends you - feel free to report.

I hope that will explain you a bit and finish this branch of the thread. 
Peace.


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

Positive emotions attract positive results. Please stop the hatred and hope for the best of us. Peace!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

I also got into a spat a year back with a member who would post in multiple threads 3/4 times a day asking if anybody got a grant or an invite

It was really irritating to get messages from the forum of a new post which has absolutely no relevance 

This is a serious forum and I think we should maintain the posts to only those which are relevant 

Some light hearted banter is always appreciated to lighten the mood but pessimism without any context or basis or information is best avoided 

Cheers


----------



## prabha.joseph (Aug 2, 2018)

*Regarding PCC*

My work experience for ACS is considered from Jan 2009.
I have stayed in one country for 8 months before 2009 Jan and in another country on 2018 for 3 months.

I would like to know if I should get PCC from these countries.

Visa: 189 | DoE: 02-07-18 | ANZSCO: 261313 | Points: 70 | Invite:


----------



## prabha.joseph (Aug 2, 2018)

*Regarding PCC*

My husband was born in Muscat and moved to India at the age of 8. Now he is 31. Do he need to get PCC from Muscat?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

prabha.joseph said:


> My work experience for ACS is considered from Jan 2009.
> 
> I have stayed in one country for 8 months before 2009 Jan and in another country on 2018 for 3 months.
> 
> ...


They have only asked about getting PCC from last 10 year's stay in any other country. So first one no need to worry second one as stay was only three months so wait if CO asks for it then do submit (take senior guy's opinion too before taking a call). And anyway you are still some way away from getting a 189 invite as in your occupation they have only invited 70 pointers till 4/5th April 2018. So still some more wait.. and looking at current invite numbers in last round they seems to be interested in inviting 75 pointers for 2613xx. If same trend continues then you wouldn't be getting an invite before August'19 however if numbers of invites increases you may get lucky. 
Also apply for 190 NSW & VICTORIA. And if there is any way to increase the points then do it ASAP rather than waiting.
Cheers

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## prabha.joseph (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks for your reply. 

My agent is insisting to get the PCC for all the countries I stayed. So I'm worried.

Moreover I will be getting additional 5 points this 9th Jan as part of my work experience. So I'm worried about the PCC.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

prabha.joseph said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you may get lucky and get invite on very next day after points increase. (Round on 10th Jan @6:30 IST). Ask NB regarding PCC case. He has his own thread can ask there. He may guide you better.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

badger-man said:


> You are wrong. There is a lot of proven data: existing DoHA reports, other government documentation, articles where people with wider access to some data than you or me say their opinions. At the end of the challenge, you have immitracker that can be treated as a semi one (due to the fact that society maintain it).
> 
> And you are wrong again: you did not do what the threat owner asked for. From your previous post: you do not have a doubt - you are sure that you will not get an invitation in January.
> You should see the difference between:
> ...


OK, if you are only looking for proven data, just visit those particular and official sites and do your research. Why waste your time here in an 'ONLINE FORUM' and only looking for positive vibes?

Not everyone here going through a comfortable journey, there are miserable situations, lots of stress and burdens, as such we could expect posts with depressing thoughts. <*SNIP*><*SNIP*>


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

End it here guys!! Stop fighting & help each other. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

Above would be my last post regarding some one's disrespectful post and apologies to everyone who got offended.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

I can tell you two guys are going to be best of friends when you get over here. 

With the likely change in government in May the immigrations rules may be more relaxed for the 2019/20 FY. I think the opposition understand that immigration is needed to keep the wheels of the economy greased. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

My profile

261313
70 for 189 and 75 for 190
Age 30 + Edu 15 + Eng 10 + Partner 5 + Offshore exp 5 + Aus exp 5

Eoi 15-12-2017

My partner has the same profile and she or myself will reappear English test to increase our points.


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> I can tell you two guys are going to be best of friends when you get over here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My profile

261313
70 for 189 and 75 for 190
Age 30 + Edu 15 + Eng 10 + Partner 5 + Offshore exp 5 + Aus exp 5

Eoi 15-12-2017

My partner has the same profile and she or myself will reappear English test to increase our points.


Yes people say ALP has been more migrant-friendly during past. So hopefully it won't get tighten than this


----------



## TalhaZeee (Dec 13, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Then you may get lucky and get invite on very next day after points increase. (Round on 10th Jan @6:30 IST). Ask NB regarding PCC case. He has his own thread can ask there. He may guide you better.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk



By 10th Jan 6:30 you mean Thursday evening?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

TalhaZeee said:


> By 10th Jan 6:30 you mean Thursday evening?


Yes

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok that's enough. I've edited the more personal comments.

Members should be aware that the forum rules prohibit personal attacks or comments that may be likely to offend others.

See "Inappropriate content" here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594

Let's leave it that, or infractions (rather than simply warnings) will follow.

Thank you.


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

What are the chances that I will get 189 invite on Jan 10 (coming round) ?

- 75 points in 261311 category
- EOI on 14th December

Thanks !!


----------



## sohanbir (May 17, 2018)

Hi All, 
I have filed EOI on Jan 3rd, 2019 with 75 points. Just to make sure i have filled things correctly i would like to confirm with you guys. If you see i have done something wrong please point out.
Background abut me : I have done B.tech in Computer engineering from India and have not studied or been abroad.I have 2 more members i would like to include in my application ( spouse & child ) and have not claimed and partner point.
Below are the choices/options that i have selected while filling EOI
=============================================================
Family members
1) Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?
Ans: Yes 
2) How many family members?
Ans: 2
3) Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?
Ans: Yes
--------------------------------------------
Education 
Education history
4) Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?*
Ans: Yes
5) I have selected" Bachelor degree in science , Business or technology" while filling my collage detail so it is correct? Secondly I have only added my highest degree/graduate defree details and not previous study details.
6) Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?*
Ans: No
-------------------------------------------------
Employment
I have split the employement in two parts one is relevant and non relevant.
7 ) As mentioned in ACS The following employment after June 2012 equate to work. So i have mentioned previous as non relevant and from July 2012 as relevant. Is it correct?


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> What are the chances that I will get 189 invite on Jan 10 (coming round) ?
> 
> - 75 points in 261311 category
> - EOI on 14th December
> ...


Very good I believe. If you get an invite it will be around 00:15 AEDT on 11th January.


----------



## rankin (Mar 2, 2017)

good luck to all of you guys,
quick question: can anyone with any profession apply to 189?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

rankin said:


> good luck to all of you guys,
> quick question: can anyone with any profession apply to 189?


Only if your occupation is in mltssl list and have 65 points with a positive assessment in nominated anzsco.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> rankin said:
> 
> 
> > good luck to all of you guys,
> ...


Hi experts
Can i ask if i have one yr diploma from Australia eight years back. Can i claim any points for that. But now currently offshore
Thanx in advance


----------



## TalhaZeee (Dec 13, 2018)

Hi, 

Is it compulsory to mention the experience that has been discarded by the ACS in EOI. I have only submitted the details of experience that have been accepted by ACS.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

TalhaZeee said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Is it compulsory to mention the experience that has been discarded by the ACS in EOI. I have only submitted the details of experience that have been accepted by ACS.


Mention that also but mark it as irrelevant/non relevant and this period will not be considered for points purpose

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi kodaan can u pls reply my query


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Realy85 said:


> Hi experts
> Can i ask if i have one yr diploma from Australia eight years back. Can i claim any points for that. But now currently offshore
> Thanx in advance


Minimum requirement is 2 years/92 weeks study. So unfortunately you wouldn't be getting any benefit for that.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## TalhaZeee (Dec 13, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Mention that also but mark it as irrelevant/non relevant and this period will not be considered for points purpose
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk



So what if I have only mentioned about the accepted experience? Will that not be accepted? 

How do I mark relevant/non relevant?


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi experts
> ...


Thanx


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

TalhaZeee said:


> So what if I have only mentioned about the accepted experience? Will that not be accepted?
> 
> 
> 
> How do I mark relevant/non relevant?


There is an option to tick to mark it is as relevant or non relevant after you add any new experience. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I just increased my score from 65 to 75...so hoping that I will get the invite in this round!

233914

Age:25
Degree:15
PTE:20
Experience:15

if I see only 80 being invited, I might go for spouse points as well. Have everything ready for that too!

Best of luck to everyone !!

Regards
Bilal


----------



## sohanbir (May 17, 2018)

Hi all,
Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?*

Do in need to answer yes or no . I have done all my education in India and not in Australia.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

bilbafta said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just increased my score from 65 to 75...so hoping that I will get the invite in this round!
> 
> ...


Since 2339 is under pro-rata arrangements, I would chuck-in the +5 spouse points if you can - can never predict how rounds will change / happen.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sohanbir said:


> Hi all,
> Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?*
> 
> Do in need to answer yes or no . I have done all my education in India and not in Australia.


The Australian Study Requirement for points purposes is here:
https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/australian-study-requirement.aspx

I wold answer "no".


----------



## sohanbir (May 17, 2018)

Thanks, I have one more thing to ask . As I will be including spouse and child in visa application.
So what does this 3rd question mean ? Wether it should be yes or no? 
is partner different from spouse? 

Family members
1) Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?
Ans: Yes 
2) How many family members?
Ans: 2
3) Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?
Ans: Yes


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sohanbir said:


> Thanks, I have one more thing to ask . As I will be including spouse and child in visa application.
> So what does this 3rd question mean ? Wether it should be yes or no?
> is partner different from spouse?
> 
> ...


Partner usually refers to "de facto partner", and Spouse usually refers to marital spouse - in my mind at least.

Unless that distinction exists somewhere in the form, I would treat them one and the same.


----------



## sohanbir (May 17, 2018)

So if I mention "yes" for below question as I will including my spouse and child is it correct?
"3) Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?"


----------



## youmesss (Sep 19, 2018)

youmesss said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Wish you a Happy New Year 2019 and thanks for your quick response.
> 
> ...


Got a positive response today from ACS regarding the exact date from which I can claim points. 
Fortunately on the very same day my points were automatically updated by SkillSelect as well. 

Moral of the Story : ACS will help with exact date from which we can claim points. Use the date if it helps in increasing points before 11th of the following round (judiciously).


----------



## prabha.joseph (Aug 2, 2018)

youmesss said:


> Got a positive response today from ACS regarding the exact date from which I can claim points.
> Fortunately on the very same day my points were automatically updated by SkillSelect as well.
> 
> Moral of the Story : ACS will help with exact date from which we can claim points. Use the date if it helps in increasing points before 11th of the following round (judiciously).


Great!!!

Could you please tell the email ID of the ACS?

Was there any employment gap between your work experience?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

youmesss said:


> Got a positive response today from ACS regarding the exact date from which I can claim points.
> Fortunately on the very same day my points were automatically updated by SkillSelect as well.
> 
> Moral of the Story : ACS will help with exact date from which we can claim points. Use the date if it helps in increasing points before 11th of the following round (judiciously).


Glad to have helped 

Cheers


----------



## youmesss (Sep 19, 2018)

prabha.joseph said:


> Great!!!
> 
> Could you please tell the email ID of the ACS?
> 
> Was there any employment gap between your work experience?


Hi Prabha Joseph,

Email for ACS : "assessment @ acs . org . au" . This EmailID is mentioned in the assessment outcome email as the primary contact for any queries.

In-case this may help, I also included my Case Officer in CC. Case Officer is the person(EmailId) from whom you get your assessment outcome. 

Adding case officer in my email proved to be a good decision since I got the response to my query from the same person really fast. 

To be honest I didn't expect to hear back from them so quickly since this was their first working day after Christmas / New Year.

Yes. I have 8 Days gap (including weekends) in joining my current employer from my previous employer.

Hope this helps.

Cheers!!!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

3 days to go ...


----------



## TalhaZeee (Dec 13, 2018)

Is there a problem with the EOI points breakdown? The breakdown is not showing the total points? Is it like this or am i missing something?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

TalhaZeee said:


> Is there a problem with the EOI points breakdown? The breakdown is not showing the total points? Is it like this or am i missing something?


Explain the situation at which you are facing problem.


----------



## TalhaZeee (Dec 13, 2018)

When I generate the Skill Select pdf breakdown. the breakdown report does not show total points.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

TalhaZeee said:


> When I generate the Skill Select pdf breakdown. the breakdown report does not show total points.


Does the skillselect login page show total points?


----------



## TalhaZeee (Dec 13, 2018)

There are two options on the top right:

1. View EOI 
2. View Points Breakdown


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> 3 days to go ...


Yes. I don't feel as much pressure now.  Good luck to 75 pointers. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> Yes. I don't feel as much pressure now.  Good luck to 75 pointers. :fingerscrossed:


U will feel the pressure when you are near to an invite...:amen:


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

abhiaus said:


> Thanks for your quick reply. By your statement should I understand that way that after completing 17 page document which I already completed, I can directly go to Payment option and make payment without uploading any document???and this will initiate my process of submission to DIBP ???? Pls confirm
> 
> As far as I know once you upload any document & Submit .After making payment, you cannot further upload any document you will have to wait for CO to be appointed, than only any more uploading of documents is possible .pls confirm??


You can upload any documents at any time before CO contact.


----------



## samp365 (Oct 1, 2018)

Can someone share me the links of the documents that should be submitted for Visa processing.
I currently submitted my EOI and planning to collect the require documents asap.
BTW, I already started looking at this thread - "189 invite - How to Proceed" and looking for more info/detail

Thanks in adv..


----------



## Oren29 (Mar 18, 2018)

soheil_ershadi said:


> Guys
> What about State sponsorship?! Why they don't invite anymore?
> regards


The 5 points you used under 190 - did you get an assessment done for your spouse as well?
Also can we claim the points even if the spouse is having a different occupation?


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

samp365 said:


> Can someone share me the links of the documents that should be submitted for Visa processing.
> I currently submitted my EOI and planning to collect the require documents asap.
> BTW, I already started looking at this thread - "189 invite - How to Proceed" and looking for more info/detail
> 
> Thanks in adv..


Primary applicant: 
............................. 
1. Birth certificate, Passport 
2. PCC India and FBI USA 
3. PTE score card (sent from Pearson site) 
4. Photo 
5. Degree certificate, Mark sheet (10th, 12th, semester wise) 
6. ACS 
7. Passport 
8. Employment docs - PF, Payslip, Salary certificate, Reference letter, Experience letter, Tax (Form 16), bank statement
9. Partner skills - If claiming points (all above documents) 
10. Form 80 and 1221 

Secondary
................. 
1. Birth certificate, Passport 
2. PCC 
3. Insurance, Marriage certificate 
4. Photo 
5. Marriage certificate 
6. ACS 
7. Passport 
8. Form 80 and 1221 

Child 
........ 
1. Birth certificate, Passport 
2. Birth certificate 
3. Birth certificate, Insurance 
4. Photo 
5. Passport

hope this helps


----------



## MikeySA (Jan 7, 2019)

I submitted my EOI on 17 Dec 2018. Claiming 80 + 5 pts for NSW sponsorship for 190 (external audit)

Points breakdown:
Age - 30
Degree - 15
English - 20
Work - 10
Partner - 5 (accountant general)
Total of 80 plus 5 for NSW SS.

Any thoughts onlikelihood and timeframe?


----------



## ravias (Jun 7, 2018)

Hello Experts,

Is it too ambitious to expect an 189 visa invite on Jan 11, 2019 for skill code 2631 with 75 pts and revised DOE of Jan 4, 2019?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

ravias said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> Is it too ambitious to expect an 189 visa invite on Jan 11, 2019 for skill code 2631 with 75 pts and revised DOE of Jan 4, 2019?


No. You are going to get it in this round for sure even if they have reduced the number of invites to 800-1200. Only thing that can prevent you from getting invite is a further reduction in invites. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

Any chances for getting an invite in 2019??189/190..NSW

261311- analyst programmer
Date of EOI-18/12/2018
70+5
Experience-5 pts(7 yrs)
English-20

When is the next round??


----------



## Ern (Jan 8, 2019)

*Ern*

Hi everyone,

First of all, I wish everyone good luck with their invitations.

I have a general question that I am happy to hear anyone's thoughts.

I have three applications so far:

EOI submission Date 16/2/18 with 489FS 70 points at the start.

189: 70 points DOE 4/12/18
190: 75 points DOE 7/1/19 (applied for Victoria)
489FS: 80 points DOE 4/12/18 (updated on 4/12/18 from 70>80)

Age 26 > 30 points
PTE 90 > 20 points
Occupation Mechanical Engineer > 15 points (Assessed by Engineers Australia)
1 year occupation relevant Experience in Australia > 5 points (Assessed by Engineers Australia)
Uncle, cousins live in Victoria > 10 points(489FS only)

and I work as an engineer for the last 1.5 year in Victoria.
My visa expires at end of this month.

What should I do?

Any recommendations would be appreciated. 

Thanks in advance and good luck again!!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ern said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> First of all, I wish everyone good luck with their invitations.
> 
> ...


Have you considered taking a NAATI CCL test if you are able to, to boost your points by a +5.

What visa are you on currently that is expiring? 

Is your priority to remain onshore? If no, it is just a matter of waiting I suppose. 

Have you considered an employer sponsored visa in the interim if you would like to remain onshore. Costly and you would have to abide by its conditions is a student visa as another option to remain onshore.


----------



## snitu13 (Sep 3, 2018)

Friends, any chances of getting invitation in Jan'19 round? Me and my partner have separate EOIs..
ANZSCO 261111 - DOE: 27 Dec, 80 pts
ANZSCO 261312 - DOE: 29 Dec, 80 pts


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

snitu13 said:


> Friends, any chances of getting invitation in Jan'19 round? Me and my partner have separate EOIs..
> ANZSCO 261111 - DOE: 27 Dec, 80 pts
> ANZSCO 261312 - DOE: 29 Dec, 80 pts


Likely in the Jan '19 round imho - more likely for the 2613 than the 2611 based on the Skill Select website DOE cut-offs for Oct'18:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

snitu13 said:


> Friends, any chances of getting invitation in Jan'19 round? Me and my partner have separate EOIs..
> ANZSCO 261111 - DOE: 27 Dec, 80 pts
> ANZSCO 261312 - DOE: 29 Dec, 80 pts


Very high chance, get ready for Friday dude.


----------



## teny.peter (May 7, 2018)

snitu13 said:


> Friends, any chances of getting invitation in Jan'19 round? Me and my partner have separate EOIs..
> ANZSCO 261111 - DOE: 27 Dec, 80 pts
> ANZSCO 261312 - DOE: 29 Dec, 80 pts


----------



## teny.peter (May 7, 2018)

snitu13 said:


> Friends, any chances of getting invitation in Jan'19 round? Me and my partner have separate EOIs..
> ANZSCO 261111 - DOE: 27 Dec, 80 pts
> ANZSCO 261312 - DOE: 29 Dec, 80 pts



With this point its a sure shot you both get the invite in next round (jan 11 2019).
Wonder how both of you got 80 points without claiming partner points


----------



## snitu13 (Sep 3, 2018)

teny.peter said:


> With this point its a sure shot you both get the invite in next round (jan 11 2019).
> Wonder how both of you got 80 points without claiming partner points


Its 75+5.. we are claiming partner points!


----------



## prabha.joseph (Aug 2, 2018)

youmesss said:


> Hi Prabha Joseph,
> 
> Email for ACS : "assessment @ acs . org . au" . This EmailID is mentioned in the assessment outcome email as the primary contact for any queries.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Thanks for your response.

I'm filing my PR through an agency. So I don't have information regarding the Case Officer. Is it fine if I write a mail or should I ask my agent to do it? Confused which is the proper way.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

snitu13 said:


> Friends, any chances of getting invitation in Jan'19 round? Me and my partner have separate EOIs..
> ANZSCO 261111 - DOE: 27 Dec, 80 pts
> ANZSCO 261312 - DOE: 29 Dec, 80 pts


Both have chances
Better out EOI with 75 points for one person and see whether u will get invite or not. Without experience point will be always better.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Drish said:


> Any chances for getting an invite in 2019??189/190..NSW
> 
> 261311- analyst programmer
> Date of EOI-18/12/2018
> ...


I'm assuming you mean you have 70 for 189 and 70+5 for 190. If that's the case, low chance for an invite until next financial year when invites reset. 

If it's 75 for 189, you'll likely get an invite next round.


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi guys..
Any chances for getting an invite in 2019??189/190... applied EOI in Dec 2018
When is the next round??
261311- analyst programmer
Date of EOI-18/12/2018
70+5
Experience-5 pts(7 yrs)
English-20


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Drish said:


> Hi guys..
> Any chances for getting an invite in 2019??189/190... applied EOI in Dec 2018
> When is the next round??
> 261311- analyst programmer
> ...


189 if 70 points then no chance.


----------



## youmesss (Sep 19, 2018)

prabha.joseph said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> I'm filing my PR through an agency. So I don't have information regarding the Case Officer. Is it fine if I write a mail or should I ask my agent to do it? Confused which is the proper way.


I think it would be better if you can send them an inquiry email using the same email id which you used for creating an account in ACS portal. That way it would be easy for them to identify and respond back without any hassle. 

Also do include your ACS reference ID which is available in your Assessment outcome letter.


----------



## snitu13 (Sep 3, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Both have chances
> Better out EOI with 75 points for one person and see whether u will get invite or not. Without experience point will be always better.


I did not understand your point. If one of us apply with 75, what is the benefit? 
Thanks.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

snitu13 said:


> I did not understand your point. If one of us apply with 75, what is the benefit?
> 
> Thanks.


In case both of you get invited you will waste an invite! With 75 you are sure to get an invite so one eoi will do. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

2613xx is almost sure to get an invite this round with 75 points, while 2611xx may have to wait a good few rounds. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

snitu13 said:


> I did not understand your point. If one of us apply with 75, what is the benefit?
> Thanks.


Invite with fewer points means fewer verifications. A lot of points means a lot of verifications and if you fail any verification it can cause rejections so apply with 75 for 2613. This is a sure shot in the coming round and doesn't waste the chance of another person by putting two EOI, but at the end, the option is yours to or not to waste some other person's chance.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

OK guys.. here's my two cents:

As per the planning levels, Australian government has planned to invite 43,990 under skilled independent visa program (for both 189 and 190, and 489 FS). 

I am assuming that in August and September of 2018, they invited 2500 in each month under 189 and 489-FS. This number, in my opinion, should give us an idea on the number of invites for the whole year. This means that they have planned to send 30,000 invites under 189 and 489-FS, and the rest of the 13,990 are reserved for 190. 

Till now, they have consumed (15,500) 1000+2500+2500+4350+4350+800 invites in the first 6 months of the planned 2018-19 program. Hopefully, there are still 14,500 invites to be sent under 189 and 489-FS. 

I very much believe that they will send close of 2400 invites in January 2019, and continue like that.. They may also send 2000 in January 2019 and continue with 2500 from February - June 2019 (just to keep up with the average of 2500).

However, if they repeat one more round of 1000 or 800 in January 2019 (just like they invited in July and December 2018), then expect over 4000 invites in February and March 2019, and then bringing the number down to 2500 odd invites.. 

Why they play with numbers, I don't have any idea, but the planning levels of the program year is the official confirmation of the number of invites to be expected.. 

I hope I am correct and you guys pray that I may prove to be correct (without criticizing me in future posts). 

I am just here to raise your spirits.. nothing else..


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

FAIS said:


> OK guys.. here's my two cents:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope whatever you're predicting become true come this round (less than 48 hours remaining, and although i wouldn't be getting any 189 invite in near future but still tensed as lot depends on this round ) but that 43990 number also includes family members within all applications. So around and on average 1.8 slots/189/190/489FS application are consumed, that number maybe different but sometime back i read this. So that leaves us with 25K invites for whole year from 189/190/489FS. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## aakash.chauhan (Dec 16, 2018)

FAIS said:


> OK guys.. here's my two cents:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I wish this becomes true.. but i am skeptical because last year they issued invite of 15600 in 189 subclass. And quota in planning levels of last year and current year are the same.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

So not expecting anything to change in terms of invites in comparison with last round but still hoping against all odds that numbers will be increased. My bigger fear is that if they keep going like this they wouldn't be consuming more than 65% of total ceilings for pro rata occupations. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

43,990 cap is only for 189, not included 190... Each state has separete cap for 190...In 43,990 includes NZ newzeland people who are now staying Australia over 5 years and interested to migrate...



FAIS said:


> OK guys.. here's my two cents:
> 
> As per the planning levels, Australian government has planned to invite 43,990 under skilled independent visa program (for both 189 and 190, and 489 FS).
> 
> ...


----------



## Joy000 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hello Mates,

I have applied for my spouse ACS for 5 points. But by mistake i have applied for the skill assessment . Logically it was supposed to be a RPL (recognition of prior learning) root as her Qualification does not match with her occupation. 

Please suggest . Does ACS will mail me to go for RPL root by paying some extra $50 or they will reject the application. Appreciate your quick response.

Regards,
Joy


----------



## Joy000 (Jul 5, 2017)

Just to add - She has done Bachelor in Biology and Holds Software Developer 6.10 years o work ex.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

ee_sajib said:


> 43,990 cap is only for 189, not included 190... Each state has separete cap for 190...In 43,990 includes NZ newzeland people who are now staying Australia over 5 years and interested to migrate...


The website says "skilled independent". I thought 190 is also skilled independent..


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

190 is called Skilled Nominated


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

aakash.chauhan said:


> I wish this becomes true.. but i am skeptical because last year they issued invite of 15600 in 189 subclass. And quota in planning levels of last year and current year are the same..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes you are right. Last year, they gave a stupid reason that there was a huge backlog of visa applications and sending out invites would increase the backlog further.. They were basically trying to show the government that there was a shortage of staff.. They can't repeat the same every year while planning for > 30000.. Remember, visa fees is a huge revenue for Australian government and is factored in expenses of the department. If they continue to keep the invite numbers low, it would affect the revenue and their jobs might be in jeopardy. 

Anyway, I am hopeful because they have consumed almost half of 30000 (some people say it's 31000 so exactly half) so they might send another half in the next six months..


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

DavidFontaine said:


> 190 is called Skilled Nominated


Thanks.. I am going through these threads and visa process after so long..

I counted 190 because there is no mention of skilled nominated in the planning quota..


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

kodaan28 said:


> I hope whatever you're predicting become true come this round (less than 48 hours remaining, and although i wouldn't be getting any 189 invite in near future but still tensed as lot depends on this round ) but that 43990 number also includes family members within all applications. So around and on average 1.8 slots/189/190/489FS application are consumed, that number maybe different but sometime back i read this. So that leaves us with 25K invites for whole year from 189/190/489FS.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Keep your morale high.. I strongly believe that there are another 15000 invites to be sent for 189.


----------



## aakash.chauhan (Dec 16, 2018)

FAIS said:


> Yes you are right. Last year, they gave a stupid reason that there was a huge backlog of visa applications and sending out invites would increase the backlog further.. They were basically trying to show the government that there was a shortage of staff.. They can't repeat the same every year while planning for > 30000.. Remember, visa fees is a huge revenue for Australian government and is factored in expenses of the department. If they continue to keep the invite numbers low, it would affect the revenue and their jobs might be in jeopardy.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I am hopeful because they have consumed almost half of 30000 (some people say it's 31000 so exactly half) so they might send another half in the next six months..




Hoping for the best.. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

FAIS said:


> OK guys.. here's my two cents:
> 
> As per the planning levels, Australian government has planned to invite 43,990 under skilled independent visa program (for both 189 and 190, and 489 FS).
> 
> ...


I Hope you would be absolutely correct.


----------



## Joy000 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hello Mates,

I have applied for my spouse ACS for 5 points. But by mistake i have applied for the skill assessment . Logically it was supposed to be a RPL (recognition of prior learning) root as her Qualification does not match with her occupation. 

Please suggest . Does ACS will mail me to go for RPL root by paying some extra $50 or they will reject the application. Appreciate your quick response.

Just to add - She has done Bachelor in Biology and Holds Software Developer 7 years of work ex.

Regards,
Joy


----------



## Ern (Jan 8, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Have you considered taking a NAATI CCL test if you are able to, to boost your points by a +5.
> 
> What visa are you on currently that is expiring?
> 
> ...


Well, I could have but the next available date is like Juneish so it's useless. 

I am on a study visa, I studied for 6 months as I was expecting an invitation for 489FS but they changed it, so I did not receive anything.

Yes, it is my priority to stay onshore as If I go back it will take too much time, I will lose my job here in Australia plus military service is mandatory in my country.

What do you mean by employer-sponsored visa? I thought you can apply for it only if you have worked for them more than 2 years. 

The worst case I am planning to extend my student visa but it's my last option...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ern said:


> Well, I could have but the next available date is like Juneish so it's useless.
> 
> I am on a study visa, I studied for 6 months as I was expecting an invitation for 489FS but they changed it, so I did not receive anything.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a sticky situation. 

Perhaps look into RSMS 187 and ENS 186 to check your eligibility. 

If you are going to extend your student visa and see yourself in Australia next Juneish - I would chuck some dollaroos there and book in a test too. 

If you end up getting an invite before that, then you were just hedging against the risk of potentially not having enough points.


----------



## Ern (Jan 8, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Sounds like a sticky situation.
> 
> Perhaps look into RSMS 187 and ENS 186 to check your eligibility.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the support but none of them works for me as I don't have that much experience yet.

The worst case I can apply for NAATI but I think I may get an invitation for 489FS anyway?

Does anyone know if they invite pro-rata occupations under 489FS?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ern said:


> Thanks for the support but none of them works for me as I don't have that much experience yet.
> 
> The worst case I can apply for NAATI but I think I may get an invitation for 489FS anyway?
> 
> Does anyone know if they invite pro-rata occupations under 489FS?


In the grander scheme of things, your EOI is valid for 2 years, so see what happens - especially if you update your points via NAATI / employment experience down the line. 

190 / 489 tend to be difficult to predict, but the visa subclass specific threads on this forum may have some trends worth being aware about.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

FAIS said:


> OK guys.. here's my two cents:
> 
> As per the planning levels, Australian government has planned to invite 43,990 under skilled independent visa program (for both 189 and 190, and 489 FS).
> 
> ...


You are making the assumption that they will try hit the 43,990 cap though, which we know based on last year that they didn't meet that cap. Last year only *16,296 *(189+489) out of *43,990*invites were issued, with *15,600* going to 189. Govt has raised that numbers will remain similar compared to last year.

Aug and Sept had 2490 invites, October there were 4340 invites (confirmed). If ISCAH estimates are correct (4340 for Nov, 800 for Dec) means there has already been *15,460* invites and we still have 5 rounds of invites to go.

Based on the last years total numbers of invite, as well as the fact that invite numbers always drop in the second half of the FY, I highly doubt we will be seeing more than 1k invites a month. I'm thinking it will be around 800 or less.

Not trying to be negative, just looking at the trends and numbers.


----------



## Gary P (Jan 7, 2019)

When can I expect invitation on 70 points for Telecommunication Engineer (non-pro rata). DOE: 9/1/2019

Thanks.


----------



## saravanaprabhu (May 8, 2017)

Guys I currently have 75 points in 189 for 2613. How much time I should wait to get to get Invited.
My EOI date of effect is 09/Jan/2019


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

outrageous_view said:


> You are making the assumption that they will try hit the 43,990 cap though, which we know based on last year that they didn't meet that cap. Last year only *16,296 *(189+489) out of *43,990*invites were issued, with *15,600* going to 189. Govt has raised that numbers will remain similar compared to last year.
> 
> Aug and Sept had 2490 invites, October there were 4340 invites (confirmed). If ISCAH estimates are correct (4340 for Nov, 800 for Dec) means there has already been *15,460* invites and we still have 5 rounds of invites to go.
> 
> ...


FAIS view might be right. Did you read his 2nd post? 



FAIS said:


> Yes you are right. Last year, they gave a stupid reason that there was a huge backlog of visa applications and sending out invites would increase the backlog further.. They were basically trying to show the government that there was a shortage of staff.. They can't repeat the same every year while planning for > 30000.. Remember, visa fees is a huge revenue for Australian government and is factored in expenses of the department. If they continue to keep the invite numbers low, it would affect the revenue and their jobs might be in jeopardy.
> 
> Anyway, I am hopeful because they have consumed almost half of 30000 (some people say it's 31000 so exactly half) so they might send another half in the next six months..


*TL: DR* --> Last year was extremely biased by political decisions and shouldn't be considered in mean of healthy figures. They said that this year shouldn't be affected, so we can have a hope that they will hit the cap or near.

I have the same feelings like FAIS. 

Keep your good attitudes -


Paulo Coelho said:


> “And, when you want something, all the universe conspires in helping you to achieve it.”
> The Alchemist


----------



## TalhaZeee (Dec 13, 2018)

At what time according to IST the invitation round will begin tomorrow?


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

TalhaZeee said:


> At what time according to IST the invitation round will begin tomorrow?


According to https://www.worldtimebuddy.com/, *Jan 11 0:15 PM in Sydney* is *Jan 10 7:15 IST*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Joy000 said:


> Hello Mates,
> 
> I have applied for my spouse ACS for 5 points. But by mistake i have applied for the skill assessment . Logically it was supposed to be a RPL (recognition of prior learning) root as her Qualification does not match with her occupation.
> 
> ...


Email ACS asap
They are very prompt and helpful 
If there is a way out, I am sure they will help you
Don’t wait for anyone to respond 

Cheers


----------



## TalhaZeee (Dec 13, 2018)

badger-man said:


> According to https://www.worldtimebuddy.com/, *Jan 11 0:15 PM in Sydney* is *Jan 10 7:15 IST*


00:15 AM right?


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

TalhaZeee said:


> 00:15 AM right?


It's 24 hour clock, yup. 00:15 11th.


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

TalhaZeee said:


> 00:15 AM right?


Officially they say midnight, practice says "relax - ur in Stralya, it can wait 15 minutes,mate"


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

badger-man said:


> Officially they say midnight, practice says "relax - ur in Stralya, it can wait 15 minutes,mate"


Haha lol.. exactly how they work. Totally relaxed and take their holidays very seriously.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

badger-man said:


> According to https://www.worldtimebuddy.com/, *Jan 11 0:15 PM in Sydney* is *Jan 10 7:15 IST*


Is it not 6:30 PM IST ?


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Its at 12am Australian Eastern Standard Time GMT+11 

Usually invites come at about 12:10am or something.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

So guys, post your estimates:

mine: between 1500-2500 invites


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

FAIS said:


> So guys, post your estimates:
> 
> mine: between 1500-2500 invites


600 to 800 based on previous year and previous round. I'm not even going to be checking my email on Thursday evening haha.


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

I will try to be positive here,,, I think they won't continue inviting based on previous year.


----------



## aakash.chauhan (Dec 16, 2018)

FAIS said:


> So guys, post your estimates:
> 
> mine: between 1500-2500 invites




I would say between 1000-1200 in Jan-19.. but February onwards 2500 approx.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zack-93 (Jan 29, 2017)

Hey guys

I am just wondering does it take longer to get the grant for 189 visa for pro rate ?
Me and my friend applied at the same time in October last year and he received his grant this week. And I got nothing from my side. He is telecommunication and i am mechanical which is a pro rate.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Y-ME369 said:


> 600 to 800 based on previous year and previous round. I'm not even going to be checking my email on Thursday evening haha.


See this round might be a little small because of Christmas holidays etc.. but I am very hopeful that they will invite 30000-31000 in this year. Only last year was the problematic one, otherwise they utilize the quota usually.. 

While you should keep your expectations low, you should always keep your hopes high man!


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

aakash.chauhan said:


> I would say between 1000-1200 in Jan-19.. but February onwards 2500 approx..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that's a big possibility.. Because of Christmas holidays, they might again be encountering with a big backlog.. With 800 invites in December, and 800-1000 invites in January, they are getting rid of this backlog.. 

However, I want to remain positive.. I want to see you guys happy after tomorrow...


----------



## priyanka20 (Oct 8, 2018)

saravanaprabhu said:


> Guys I currently have 75 points in 189 for 2613. How much time I should wait to get to get Invited.
> My EOI date of effect is 09/Jan/2019


Very high chances of getting invite this month. Good Luck!!


----------



## priyanka20 (Oct 8, 2018)

Joy000 said:


> Hello Mates,
> 
> I have applied for my spouse ACS for 5 points. But by mistake i have applied for the skill assessment . Logically it was supposed to be a RPL (recognition of prior learning) root as her Qualification does not match with her occupation.
> 
> ...


Please mail ACS ASAP. A similar case has happened with a friend and he mailed ACS. They helped very quickly


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

I hope they send out 1000 - 2000 invites. I also hope they utilize their full cap unlike last year.


----------



## aakash.chauhan (Dec 16, 2018)

FAIS said:


> Well that's a big possibility.. Because of Christmas holidays, they might again be encountering with a big backlog.. With 800 invites in December, and 800-1000 invites in January, they are getting rid of this backlog..
> 
> 
> 
> However, I want to remain positive.. I want to see you guys happy after tomorrow...




Moreover, there were 2 big rounds in October and November of 4340 invitation.. so invitation in January would be lower just to compensate.. and then February onwards continue with 2500 invitations.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm liking the positivity of the new members. I guess the disappointment of multiple low invite rounds hasn't ground down their spirit yet. 

Interesting theories about the reasons for the variation of the number of invites this year. Let's hope for the best tomorrow.


----------



## zack-93 (Jan 29, 2017)

Hey guys

I am just wondering does it take longer to get the grant for 189 visa for pro rate ?
Me and my friend applied at the same time in October last year and he received his grant this week. And I got nothing from my side. He is telecommunication and i am mechanical which is a pro rate.

Any Ideas please ?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Y-ME369 said:


> I'm liking the positivity of the new members. I guess the disappointment of multiple low invite rounds hasn't ground down their spirit yet.
> 
> Interesting theories about the reasons for the variation of the number of invites this year. Let's hope for the best tomorrow.


Hey I am not a new member...:mad2:


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

FAIS said:


> Hey I am not a new member...:mad2:


You were on sabbatical. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

At first even i took you as a fresher but then looked at your profile and got clear picture

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

kodaan28 said:


> At first even i took you as a fresher but then looked at your profile and got clear picture
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Yeah, I got my PR when it was pretty easy to get one.. back in 2014.. I am still living in UAE and my PR is expiring in 2019.. and I am not going there. Maybe, my family will avail it and I may join them later.. 

I have assisted at least 12 individuals in getting their PR and still assisting a couple of guys..

Moreover, I have made at least three friends on this forum and we meet occasionally. I planned for the first entry with one guy and our families met in Australia on our first visit.. 

It's an amazing place to be honest..


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

FAIS said:


> Yeah, I got my PR when it was pretty easy to get one.. back in 2014.. I am still living in UAE and my PR is expiring in 2019.. and I am not going there. Maybe, my family will avail it and I may join them later..
> 
> I have assisted at least 12 individuals in getting their PR and still assisting a couple of guys..
> 
> ...


Its actually so nice of you that you are helping others to achieve their lifelong dream. Just a small request:- please remain active here and guide fellow aspirants. 
thanks & cheers

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

Y-ME369 said:


> I'm liking the positivity of the new members. I guess the disappointment of multiple low invite rounds hasn't ground down their spirit yet.
> 
> Interesting theories about the reasons for the variation of the number of invites this year. Let's hope for the best tomorrow.


new one - huh


----------



## Joy000 (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks Priyanka, but Spouse has Bachelor Biotechnology degree with 6.6 Years of IT work ex . Her degree is ICT Minor or major ? Do i really need to go for RPL.


----------



## Joy000 (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks NB: , but Spouse has Bachelor Biotechnology degree with 6.6 Years of IT work ex . Her degree is ICT Minor or major ? Do i really need to go for RPL.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Joy000 said:


> Thanks NB: , but Spouse has Bachelor Biotechnology degree with 6.6 Years of IT work ex . Her degree is ICT Minor or major ? Do i really need to go for RPL.


It is neither ICT Minor nor Major. It is Non ICT and calls for a RPL. I am a B.Tech in Biotechnology too and had to go via the RPL route in order for partner points.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Hello Guys! Where can we check the next draw result? Can anyone please share the website? Thank you.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> Hello Guys! Where can we check the next draw result? Can anyone please share the website? Thank you.


It is not a draw. Also official results can be viewed only when DHA update in their website. Nov and Dec rounds are yet to be updated still. So Jan might take some more time to be published.


----------



## Joy000 (Jul 5, 2017)

Thankyou Harini, So shall inform ACS that i have applied in General skills OR they will send me an email back saying go through RPL route paying some extra amount ?


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Joy000 said:


> Thankyou Harini, So shall inform ACS that i have applied in General skills OR they will send me an email back saying go through RPL route paying some extra amount ?


No harm in you reaching out to ACS yourself. From other's experience I have read in this forum, they are very helpful/approachable. ACS might reach out for RPL with some extra dollars, but that could cost you some more time - which might not be affordable/could be a huge game changer.


----------



## prabha.joseph (Aug 2, 2018)

youmesss said:


> Hi Prabha Joseph,
> 
> Email for ACS : "assessment @ acs . org . au" . This EmailID is mentioned in the assessment outcome email as the primary contact for any queries.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I had sent mail and waiting for response.

I had an onsite travel for 21 days in between. So my agent was saying that 21 days will be considered as a gap since it cannot be claimed in Australia or India. I'm confused. Did you had any business travel abroad during your employment ?


----------



## youmesss (Sep 19, 2018)

prabha.joseph said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had sent mail and waiting for response.
> 
> I had an onsite travel for 21 days in between. So my agent was saying that 21 days will be considered as a gap since it cannot be claimed in Australia or India. I'm confused. Did you had any business travel abroad during your employment ?


I did travel Australia to work there for 3 months last year. And I am pretty sure in my case that those 3 months have been considered towards India experience and not treated as a gap. My payroll was with India Office during my deputation so that could be a reason.

I clearly mentioned deputation details in my Roles and Responsibilities letter which was submitted as a part of ACS application.

Was my experience considered because it was Australia ? I certainly don't think so.

Cheers!!!


----------



## Akha04 (Dec 20, 2018)

Has anyone received NSW 190 invite recently? Havent come across any individual. 
Btw All the best for tomorrow, keeping my fingers crossed!! I have a gut feeling they will invite around 800 or so.
Btw how we know DIBP invited 800 in dec? Official numbers hasnt been published as yet...


----------



## Danger_king2000 (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi expats.
Do we have any accountants here? Plz share date of effect and points
Mine one is 80 points with doe of 21 August 2018.
Should I expect an invite?


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

FAIS said:


> So guys, post your estimates:
> 
> mine: between 1500-2500 invites


Well, my interest in these rounds is thankfully reduced now I have been sponsored for a 186 DE. I always hope for the best for all you guys waiting though, so I hope for high, but expect 800.


----------



## 0007 (Aug 22, 2018)

davey6693 said:


> Well, my interest in these rounds is thankfully reduced now I have been sponsored for a 186 DE. I always hope for the best for all you guys waiting though, so I hope for high, but expect 800.


Congratulations.

Do you think 233111 on 70 points stands a chance in January round?

DOE 10th Dec 2018.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Akha04 said:


> Has anyone received NSW 190 invite recently? Havent come across any individual.
> Btw All the best for tomorrow, keeping my fingers crossed!! I have a gut feeling they will invite around 800 or so.
> Btw how we know DIBP invited 800 in dec? Official numbers hasnt been published as yet...


There was an invite round in Nov for NSW, no invites for Dec, no invite round for Jan again.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

0007 said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Do you think 233111 on 70 points stands a chance in January round?
> 
> DOE 10th Dec 2018.


Depends on number of invites! but 70 points for non-pro rata you will get an invite for sure, if numbers is low then not Jan round but you will get invite in a few months latest.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

outrageous_view said:


> There was an invite round in Nov for NSW, no invites for Dec, no invite round for Jan again.


All this is based on immitracker or NSW have this data somewhere on their site? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> All this is based on immitracker or NSW have this data somewhere on their site?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Immitracker + forum responses, there were a lot of replies on Nov on NSW invites but no one have reported invites in dec.


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

davey6693 said:


> Well, my interest in these rounds is thankfully reduced now I have been sponsored for a 186 DE. I always hope for the best for all you guys waiting though, so I hope for high, but expect 800.


I think 600 or 800


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

davey6693 said:


> Well, my interest in these rounds is thankfully reduced now I have been sponsored for a 186 DE. I always hope for the best for all you guys waiting though, so I hope for high, but expect 800.


Well done dude! This is what I'm looking at if I don't get an invite by December.


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

All the best friends. This round may not be a pointer for the rest of the year on how things go, so lets keep our spirits up


----------



## aakash.chauhan (Dec 16, 2018)

Danger_king2000 said:


> Hi expats.
> Do we have any accountants here? Plz share date of effect and points
> Mine one is 80 points with doe of 21 August 2018.
> Should I expect an invite?




Hey.. There is a good chance of you getting invite today.. cheers.. 

but i am confused here because in Immitracker last invite recorded to Accountant with cut off date 22nd August 2018 with 80 points.. 
But yours EOI date is 21st August.. 


Accountant General (221111)
Points-80 (subclass-189)
EOI update date- 4th Dec 2018
Waiting for Invitation


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Aye, we'll know in 9 hours.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

aakash.chauhan said:


> Hey.. There is a good chance of you getting invite today.. cheers..
> 
> but i am confused here because in Immitracker last invite recorded to Accountant with cut off date 22nd August 2018 with 80 points..
> But yours EOI date is 21st August..
> ...


I wouldn't always trust immitracker - unless there are more than a few entries  

If there were a lot of 80 points august EOI that got invited then thats trustworthy, but looking at immitracker, only one person with Aug EOI got invited in nov round, it just looks like someone has input wrong data.


----------



## sornakumar89 (Jan 10, 2019)

*Quote:*

Number of invitations issued on 11th November 2018 can see on immi.homeaffairs.gov.au website. Those who are expecting or forecasting an invite can take a look. 

Good luck to everyone who are expecting an invite on 11th Jan 2019.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

sornakumar89 said:


> Number of invitations issued on 11th November 2018 can see on immi.homeaffairs.gov.au website. Those who are expecting or forecasting an invite can take a look.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who are expecting an invite on 11th Jan 2019.


Thanks. That took them a while!


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

To be honest, I am wondering why do they have that delays. They know how many invitations they issued on the same day. They also know how many invitations went to what subclass and point level. I cannot believe that making 2 graphs and fill out a few figures takes 2 months :/

For those who want a link: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds
For time savers: DoHA confirmed that November round was extended (4340 invitations for 198).


----------



## snitu13 (Sep 3, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> It is not a draw. Also official results can be viewed only when DHA update in their website. Nov and Dec rounds are yet to be updated still. So Jan might take some more time to be published.


November round result updated:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


----------



## sornakumar89 (Jan 10, 2019)

Any civil engineers in this thread? 

What are the chances of getting an invite on 11th Jan 2019 for civil engineer (233211) with 75 points?


----------



## priyanka20 (Oct 8, 2018)

Good Luck Guys!! Few more hours to go


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

8 hours to go..


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> 8 hours to go..


I count it as 6. Time in Canberra is 18:07 at the moment.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Y-ME369 said:


> I count it as 6. Time in Canberra is 18:07 at the moment.


Yes less than 6 hours now..

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## hendry (Jan 10, 2019)

sornakumar89 said:


> Number of invitations issued on 11th November 2018 can see on immi.homeaffairs.gov.au website. Those who are expecting or forecasting an invite can take a look.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who are expecting an invite on 11th Jan 2019.



Thanks for Update.. 11 Nov 2018 is updated on official site.
Waiting for Tonight


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Looking at the data, I won't be surprised if the total invite in December is 2500 or more with around 1900 going to 70 pointers which are mostly to non pro-rata and hence not moving the cut-off date for pro-rata much. 

DOHA may invite 25,000-30,000 this year but nothing much may happen to pro-rata occupations.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> I count it as 6. Time in Canberra is 18:07 at the moment.


Sorry, I stand corrected.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> Sorry, I stand corrected.


You are now more focused on getting visa grant.. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> You are now more focused on getting visa grant..
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Maybe that is the reason koodan getting a lot of mistakes in the job as well.

Not able to concentrate also.

:mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> Maybe that is the reason koodan getting a lot of mistakes in the job as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again you made one in my username its Kodan (my surname).. Sandeep Kodan full name.. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

They should send you grant soon.. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> They should send you grant soon..
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


I did not believe until I get into this situation directly. Waiting is killing.

Especially when you are nearby that picking dates of grant.


----------



## BuggyLife (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi m a Computer Engineer assessed as an ET 233914 with 70 points. Is there any chance of invitation in this FY? EOI submitted 4nov 2018 with 65 points and updated yesterday with 70 poi


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Again you made one in my username its Kodan (my surname).. Sandeep Kodan full name..
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Sorry for the mistake Sandeep Kodan.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> Sorry for the mistake Sandeep Kodan.


Nevermind bro!! Its totally understandable after going through so much..!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Nevermind bro!! Its totally understandable after going through so much..!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thanks for the appreciation man. Anyway, best wishes for the today's round.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

BuggyLife said:


> Hi m a Computer Engineer assessed as an ET 233914 with 70 points. Is there any chance of invitation in this FY? EOI submitted 4nov 2018 with 65 points and updated yesterday with 70 poi


NO. People in 2339xx with 70 points are waiting from 31/10/17 so you can figure out we are not going to get a 189 invite anytime soon. Chances are our EOI may get expired before getting an invite in 2 years time as it is only valid for 2 years from the date of initial submission. So you should make a new EOI as old one is kind of a liability. 
Myself 233914, at 70 points with eoi doe 01st july, 2018.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Why did you apply for EA assessment. Don't have any experience that is required for ACS assessment (min 2 years)?

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

5 Hrs to go.

I have prepared some figures and data according to this FY
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1twuELUGybWroo2stPZfhcTTIFFPUR5JuhAEG68jiYHk/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

badger-man said:


> 5 Hrs to go.
> 
> I have prepared some figures and data according to this FY
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1twuELUGybWroo2stPZfhcTTIFFPUR5JuhAEG68jiYHk/edit?usp=sharing


Cheers Badger!


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

Oct'18 and Nov'18 rounds are of 4300 and still not even one 65 pointer has been invited. Very strange. Any expert comment on this.


----------



## auscall (Sep 7, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Thanks for the appreciation man. Anyway, best wishes for the today's round.


When is the next invitation round? I submitted my EOI yesterday around 3PM IST with 80 points for 189 visa (263111 code). Any chance i'll get an invite in the next round?


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

auscall said:


> When is the next invitation round? I submitted my EOI yesterday around 3PM IST with 80 points for 189 visa (263111 code). Any chance i'll get an invite in the next round?


Probably in next 6 hours...


----------



## hendry (Jan 10, 2019)

Your File will be pickedup Tonight.. Enjy


----------



## auscall (Sep 7, 2017)

hendry said:


> Your File will be pickedup Tonight.. Enjy


Thank you, look forward to it. Do they send invites exactly at 12:00AM Aus time?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

auscall said:


> Thank you, look forward to it. Do they send invites exactly at 12:00AM Aus time?


00:15AM as it has been observed from last 3-4 rounds. So don't panic if it takes some time. First Skillselect EOI will be updated and within half an hour or so will receive it in inbox.. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

badger-man said:


> 5 Hrs to go.
> 
> I have prepared some figures and data according to this FY
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1twuELUGybWroo2stPZfhcTTIFFPUR5JuhAEG68jiYHk/edit?usp=sharing


They should send us an invite just by seeing how much analysis we do personally to get a precious invite!! 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## hendry (Jan 10, 2019)

auscall said:


> Thank you, look forward to it. Do they send invites exactly at 12:00AM Aus time?



Yes. It is between 12.00 Am - 12.05 AM.


----------



## BuggyLife (Nov 15, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Why did you apply for EA assessment. Don't have any experience that is required for ACS assessment (min 2 years)?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


No, my experience is 19 months only.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> They should send us an invite just by seeing how much analysis we do personally to get a precious invite!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Are you in Australia? I see you are 5 points short of potential invite. Are you waiting for work experience points or planning to do CCL?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

expat4aus2 said:


> Are you in Australia? I see you are 5 points short of potential invite. Are you waiting for work experience points or planning to do CCL?


No mate. From Delhi, India. Even i am contemplating regarding this Naati CCL, need to sort out finances and then can sit for it. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

BuggyLife said:


> No, my experience is 19 months only.


Apply for ACT Canberra 190 matrix also as it is open for our occupation and also Tasmania 489 is also an option. I will also be applying for Tasmania 489 very soon, just waiting for my passport renewal. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

And look out for July'19. Our occupation was open for SA489 for 2 weeks but i didn't apply thinking i will be getting 189 with 70. How stupid i was? And Queenland was also open for 10-15 days but to be eligible for Queenland you need NER+RPEQ registration that costs around 850AUD. The good thing is they don't care much about points so whoever fulfill those requirements and apply first gets 489Queensland invite. So if in july'19 both of these states open for our occupation then apply ASAP without wasting  anytime.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## BuggyLife (Nov 15, 2018)

But I am in Sydney atm and Canberra does not allow interstate applicants. For SA we need to secure 80 or more points.


----------



## BuggyLife (Nov 15, 2018)

And 489 is not my option as I don’t have any family member over here


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> No mate. From Delhi, India. Even i am contemplating regarding this Naati CCL, need to sort out finances and then can sit for it.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Good luck mate. Hopefully you do it soon considering even 75 pointers might have backlog soon. Plus CCL takes long like 3-6 month from registration to results.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> And look out for July'19. Our occupation was open for SA489 for 2 weeks but i didn't apply thinking i will be getting 189 with 70. How stupid i was? And Queenland was also open for 10-15 days but to be eligible for Queenland you need NER+RPEQ registration that costs around 850AUD. The good thing is they don't care much about points so whoever fulfill those requirements and apply first gets 489Queensland invite. So if in july'19 both of these states open for our occupation then apply ASAP without wasting anytime.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Sorry to ask but how to get this info that when SA and QLD gets open. I have applied for 261313 category because my points are 65 and I want to explore other options. Already have applied for VIC and NSW with 70 points. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> Sorry to ask but how to get this info that when SA and QLD gets open. I have applied for 261313 category because my points are 65 and I want to explore other options. Already have applied for VIC and NSW with 70 points.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Keep an eye on states websites. Only way to know.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-nominated-190#Eligibility


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

mail2notif said:


> Sorry to ask but how to get this info that when SA and QLD gets open. I have applied for 261313 category because my points are 65 and I want to explore other options. Already have applied for VIC and NSW with 70 points.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


They will notify on their official site. Follow iscah's and anzscosearch fb pages. They also post updates regularly

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

Anyone who is under 233211 (civil engineer) in this thread. Will a 65 pointer like, ever get invited within 2019?
I believe I REALLY REALLY need to try to get 79+ on my PTE-A.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

1.5 hours to go now........


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

What are chances with 75 points in 261311 category, EOI submitted on 14th December 2018.

Thanks !!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> What are chances with 75 points in 261311 category, EOI submitted on 14th December 2018.
> 
> Thanks !!


Yes. u will get .


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

10:34 PM
Thursday, January 10, 2019 (GMT+11)
Time in Canberra ACT, Australia


----------



## A.stha (Jan 10, 2019)

Is there any chances to get invitation for Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111 with 70 points in 189 in this round?? Any suggestion guys... eoi lodged in oct 2018!!!


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Nov,2018 ITA details 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

A.stha said:


> Is there any chances to get invitation for Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111 with 70 points in 189 in this round?? Any suggestion guys... eoi lodged in oct 2018!!!


We are in a same boat. Small chances, but still chances.


----------



## A.stha (Jan 10, 2019)

When did you lodge your eoi??


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

A.stha said:


> When did you lodge your eoi??


everything is in my signature


----------



## Magpun (Jan 3, 2019)

*EOI invite ?*

Any chance of getting an EOI invite with 75 points tonight?

Occupation: Business analyst
261111
EOI date: 15th Nov
Invitation: ??

Thanks in advance


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Magpun said:


> Any chance of getting an EOI invite with 75 points tonight?
> 
> Occupation: Business analyst
> 261111
> ...


Only if the round is very big which has slim chances. But atleast hoping for good movement. We are on 261112 with same DOE. All the best to us.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

1 hour to go........


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> expat4aus2 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you in Australia? I see you are 5 points short of potential invite. Are you waiting for work experience points or planning to do CCL?
> ...


Can we sit for NAATI in India


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Realy85 said:


> Can we sit for NAATI in India


No. Only available in Oz

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

Realy85 said:


> Can we sit for NAATI in India


Not for CCL


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Hope for the best, prepare for the worse. See you in an hour.


----------



## Akha04 (Dec 20, 2018)

The wait is killing me....


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Akha04 said:


> The wait is killing me....


Relax, get a cuppa hot chocolate and watch some comedy, the hour will fly by. 

Here's some Axis of Awesome, an Australian comedy trio.


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

I actually feel nervous, like I'm waiting for a job interview or something.


----------



## Akha04 (Dec 20, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> Akha04 said:
> 
> 
> > The wait is killing me....
> ...


Hahaha am in a meeting


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

28 minutes more.....


----------



## samp365 (Oct 1, 2018)

Do we get a mail or do we need to check it in skillselect?


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

samp365 said:


> Do we get a mail or do we need to check it in skillselect?


An email around 00:15 but you may be able to see on Skills Select earlier.


----------



## giegie134 (Jan 10, 2019)

Hello Guys, its my first time in this forum, I am hoping that I may have a chance for this round. My details are the following:

Occupation: Developer Programmer
Points: 70
DOE: 6th July 2018

Is there a chance for tonight’s round? 
thanks for your inp


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

giegie134 said:


> Hello Guys, its my first time in this forum, I am hoping that I may have a chance for this round. My details are the following:
> 
> Occupation: Developer Programmer
> Points: 70
> ...


Probably not, unfortunately. I'm in the same boat as you.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

11:50 PM
Thursday, January 10, 2019 (GMT+11)
Time in Canberra ACT, Australia

------------------------------------------

11:21 PM
Thursday, January 10, 2019 (GMT+10:30)
Time in Adelaide SA, Australia

-----------------------------------------------

8:50 PM
Thursday, January 10, 2019 (GMT+8)
Time in Perth WA, Australia

------------------------------------------

Which one we should look for?


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

FAIS said:


> 11:50 PM
> Thursday, January 10, 2019 (GMT+11)
> Time in Canberra ACT, Australia
> 
> ...


Canberra.


----------



## ictssseeker (May 12, 2018)

hey guys

Wish you all the best for tonight!!!


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

All the best to everyone expecting an invite!! May this round be a good one!


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

All the best everyone. Hope the invite numbers are big.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sachin14 (Oct 28, 2018)

When can i expect my invitation. my PTE score will expire on 16th Aug 2019 after completing 2 years. Should i take PTE again?

189 :
Occupation: Software Engineer
Points: 70
DOE: 3th July 2018

190 NSW :
Occupation: Software Engineer
Points: 75
DOE: 3th July 2018


----------



## Skay844 (Nov 25, 2017)

All the best guys. Hope for a large round tonight

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## TalhaZeee (Dec 13, 2018)

Has the invitation round started?


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

TalhaZeee said:


> Has the invitation round started?


Yes, but invites may take a few minutes to roll out.


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Anyone got invite or seeing any update in skillset login ?


----------



## samp365 (Oct 1, 2018)

Where exactly in the skillselect do we see an update...


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Anyone got invite or seeing any update in skillset login ?


Not yet. I have 75 points in a non pro-rata so thought it was a guarantee. Hmm, let's see


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

samp365 said:


> Where exactly in the skillselect do we see an update...


Under invitations.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sachin14 said:


> When can i expect my invitation. my PTE score will expire on 16th Aug 2019 after completing 2 years. Should i take PTE again?
> 
> 189 :
> Occupation: Software Engineer
> ...


It is valid for 3 years for immigration purposes. Just need to make sure that scorecard is sent electronically to DHA

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

wait guys it will take another 7 minutes to come...


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Nah, nothing here. Aw well, only 6 more rounds until July.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

All the best to all..fingers crossed for a big round


----------



## downUnderTheHood (Mar 9, 2016)

Why is it taking SOOO LONG? ARGHHH!


----------



## Akha04 (Dec 20, 2018)

Nothing.....I have 80 points though in non pro rata 263311 !! 😞


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Akha04 said:


> Nothing.....I have 80 points though in non pro rata 263311 !! 😞


3 more minutes..


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

figure cross～～


----------



## downUnderTheHood (Mar 9, 2016)

I really don't know how I'm going to sleep if I don't get it tonight.


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

Maybe they decided on a low number of 0 this round


----------



## drathore (Aug 3, 2018)

DavidFontaine said:


> Maybe they decided on a low number of 0 this round


Haha hopes 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

Got it!!!!!


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

DavidFontaine said:


> Maybe they decided on a low number of 0 this round


Or a 400 round.


----------



## Julyhtet (Dec 18, 2018)

Invited.
Civil Engineer
80 points
DOE - 1/1/19


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Invited !!


----------



## auscall (Sep 7, 2017)

Got ITA now


----------



## Skay844 (Nov 25, 2017)

DavidFontaine said:


> Got it!!!!!


POUNTS???
EOI????
ANZSCO????

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Invited


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

congrats to those who got it!!!


----------



## Magpun (Jan 3, 2019)

0 for this round hahaha...I have high hopes and low expectation with 75 points on 261111


----------



## rash.kaush (Aug 6, 2018)

Occupation and points?


----------



## downUnderTheHood (Mar 9, 2016)

Got it as well..

Edit:
Occupation:261312
Points:75
DOE:12/12/18


----------



## Akha04 (Dec 20, 2018)

Got it "Apply Visa" on EOI homepage 😄


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> Or a 400 round.


Or a 2500 round but 90% for non pro-rata like they did previously.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Invited !!


Jammy git.  Only a 1 month wait.


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

Skay844 said:


> POUNTS???
> EOI????
> ANZSCO????
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Sorry, Secondary School Teacher, 75 points


----------



## hictegypt (Dec 15, 2016)

Congratulations guys! What is the impression? Small round?


----------



## Akha04 (Dec 20, 2018)

Akha04 said:


> Got it "Apply Visa" on EOI homepage 😄



80 pts
DOE 20th dec 2018
Non pro rata 263311


----------



## TalhaZeee (Dec 13, 2018)

Invited !!!!!


----------



## ictssseeker (May 12, 2018)

downUnderTheHood said:


> Got it as well..


now you can sleep well bro!!!:clap2:


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

hictegypt said:


> Congratulations guys! What is the impression? Small round?


Yes small round.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

People who are just writing "invited" are not doing any favor to other forum members..


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

TalhaZeee said:


> Invited !!!!!


Points and category please?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

FAIS said:


> People who are just writing "invited" are not doing any favor to other forum members..


Yup. They should help by stating their eoi and points in my opinion. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

No invite. Must be fairly small round, my guess is less than 1000


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

TalhaZeee said:


> Invited !!!!!


What occupation? Points? Date of Effect?


----------



## mp2018mp (Mar 21, 2018)

Non Pro rata anyone 70 points?


----------



## HarryTran (Oct 9, 2018)

261313, date of effect 28/12/2018, 75 points, invited


----------



## Bhaggy (Jul 4, 2018)

DavidFontaine said:


> Sorry, Secondary School Teacher, 75 points




What’s your DoE ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arxooo (Dec 5, 2018)

Any 261111 got invited? 😊


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Any 70 pointers ????


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

HarryTran said:


> 261313, date of effect 28/12/2018, 75 points, invited


Interesting, seems all the backlog of 70 point 2613** are cleared... 

Take a breath and apply.


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

Any 233211 got invited??


----------



## sumit_kankal (Nov 11, 2018)

hippeee!! Finally I received the invite

Points: 70
263111 : Computer Network and System Engineer
Date of effect: 31-Aug-2018

all the best to people who are still waiting.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> Interesting, seems all the backlog of 2613** are cleared...
> 
> Take a breath and apply.


10 days backlog still left.


----------



## MohitR (Nov 14, 2018)

INVITED!!

261313, 75 Points, DOE: 6th Jan 2019.


----------



## sohanbir (May 17, 2018)

Got invited.. 261313 with 75 points. EOI on 3rd jan, 2019.


----------



## samp365 (Oct 1, 2018)

261313... 75 points... Doe 06/01 - Invited


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> 10 days backlog still left.


Not too much though. If that backlog doesn't creep too much, there is hope for 70 pointers come July.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

261313 chance of touching 70 today


----------



## hendry (Jan 10, 2019)

Please those who get invited mention DOE, job code and Points.


----------



## sumit_kankal (Nov 11, 2018)

Got invited.

Points: 70
Code: 263111
Date of effect: 31-Aug-2018


----------



## Krish555 (Dec 14, 2018)

Any 233512(Mechanical Engineer) 70points ?


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> Jammy git.  Only a 1 month wait.


You received on invite with DoE in May 2018, 70 pts on 261313?
I have DoE in March 2018 with the same code and points but no invite 

Anyone knows why that could be?


----------



## Marcus_1104 (Nov 28, 2013)

sumit_kankal said:


> hippeee!! Finally I received the invite
> 
> Points: 70
> 263111 : Computer Network and System Engineer
> ...


So so so relieved to hear this from you Sumit, i'm 30th Aug, have to wait till tomorrow to get the confirmation from my agent, your invite calmed my soul!


----------



## Sachin14 (Oct 28, 2018)

sumit_kankal said:


> hippeee!! Finally I received the invite
> 
> Points: 70
> 263111 : Computer Network and System Engineer
> ...


Is this non prorata ?

I have 70 points for Software engg DOE 3rd July 2018


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Krish555 said:


> Any 233512(Mechanical Engineer) 70points ?


Your DOE?


----------



## sornakumar89 (Jan 10, 2019)

Finally got an invite. Thank you guys for your support and assistance. 
Civil Engineer with 75 points. 
DOE: 29/12/2018.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

AndrewHurley said:


> You received on invite with DoE in May 2018, 70 pts on 261313?
> I have DoE in March 2018 with the same code and points but no invite
> 
> Anyone knows why that could be?


No, I've not had an invite. My initial EOI was *Dec 2017*, the DoE is *May 2018*, the same as you.


----------



## Hi1207 (Nov 10, 2018)

Any Engineering technologist got ITA ?


----------



## Manjitsingh (Dec 22, 2018)

*invite received*

Engineering Technologist
points- 75
eoi- 16/10/2018


----------



## hendry (Jan 10, 2019)

Great Sumit 263111, that means 70 points picked up for 30 Aug 2018..


----------



## akkash (Dec 12, 2018)

*Got it!*

Got my invite!


233311 189 70pts
DOE: 26/11


----------



## 0007 (Aug 22, 2018)

hendry said:


> Great Sumit 263111, that means 70 points picked up for 30 Aug 2018..


I don’t think any of the non pro on 70points got picked. I remember the last invite was Nov 19, 2018.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

So the backlog of 75 pointers cleared.. hmmm that's something..


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

FAIS said:


> So the backlog of 75 pointers cleared.. hmmm that's something..


That means round is same as last one! 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Akha04 (Dec 20, 2018)

So how is the outlook so far? A small round maybe...


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> It is valid for 3 years for immigration purposes. Just need to make sure that scorecard is sent electronically to DHA
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Hello

Are you sure it is valid for 3 years as 2 year validity mentioned on score card itself.

Thanks


----------



## 0007 (Aug 22, 2018)

akkash said:


> Got my invite!
> 
> 
> 233311 189 70pts
> DOE: 26/11




Congratulations!


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

ANAIN said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, for immigration purposes it is valid for 3 years!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Anyone 2611* ?


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> That means round is same as last one!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


I remember the days when 65 pointers were invited...8 months before my initial EoI.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Y-ME369 said:


> I remember the days when 65 pointers were invited...8 months before my initial EoI.


Yeah mate, its getting crazy day by day!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish555 (Dec 14, 2018)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> krish555 said:
> 
> 
> > any 233512(mechanical engineer) 70points ?
> ...


 07/09/18


----------



## Hi1207 (Nov 10, 2018)

Thank god🙏
Got an invite.
Doe 23 oct
Engg technologist
Doi 11 jan
Points 75
I wish all will get invite soon..all the best 👍


----------



## 0007 (Aug 22, 2018)

Are the mails usually sent at the same time?


----------



## sumit_kankal (Nov 11, 2018)

I'm sure your agent will confirm it to you tomorrow but it is confirmed that ANZ code 263111 with 70points is cleared for the month of August 2018. All the best mate.


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

chemical engineer 70 dec 5 2018 invited


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi1207 said:


> Thank god
> Got an invite.
> Doe 23 oct
> Engg technologist
> ...


You are an 75 pointer?

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

Bhaggy said:


> DavidFontaine said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, Secondary School Teacher, 75 points
> ...


9th Nov but I suspended it for the December round so maybe I would have gotten the invite then


----------



## hictegypt (Dec 15, 2016)

Any hope to hear anything from 261111? I see ZERO reporting everywhere... :-(


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Aug 24 accountant 80 points invited~


----------



## Marcus_1104 (Nov 28, 2013)

sumit_kankal said:


> I'm sure your agent will confirm it to you tomorrow but it is confirmed that ANZ code 263111 with 70points is cleared for the month of August 2018. All the best mate.


can you screenshot that invited page for me to have a look


----------



## sumit_kankal (Nov 11, 2018)

Im sure you are invited because ANZ code 263111 with 70 points are cleared for Aug-2018


----------



## JPillai (Jan 10, 2019)

Any invites for Mechanical Engineers with 70 points?

My DOE: 08/08/2018 with 70 points


----------



## youmesss (Sep 19, 2018)

Invited..
261313 - 75 Points - EOI 7th Jan 2019


----------



## Das87 (Aug 16, 2018)

Anyone with 70 points under 2613* got invited?


----------



## 0007 (Aug 22, 2018)

kirk1031 said:


> chemical engineer 70 dec 5 2018 invited


Our DOE is so close, could it be by an increment of 15 days


----------



## Krish555 (Dec 14, 2018)

Hi, Anyone 233512(Mechanical Engineer) with 70 points? My DOE is 07/09/18.


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

Is anyone with 70 points software engineer after DOE AFTER April 2018 got invited?


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Krish555 said:


> aswinputhenveettil said:
> 
> 
> > krish555 said:
> ...


I think you need to give it another month.


----------



## andre_fermart (Jan 23, 2018)

0007 said:


> Our DOE is so close, could it be by an increment of 15 days


Which day?


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

sumit_kankal said:


> Got invited.
> 
> Points: 70
> Code: 263111
> Date of effect: 31-Aug-2018


First off congrats! At first I thought bull*HIT but I checked the few 70 pointers had a DOE of July. Looks like theres hope. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Jatinder1991 said:


> Is anyone with 70 points software engineer after DOE AFTER April 2018 got invited?


Nope, no 70 pointers this time.


----------



## Sachin14 (Oct 28, 2018)

Das87 said:


> Anyone with 70 points under 2613* got invited?


what's your DOE ? I have same points


----------



## Marcus_1104 (Nov 28, 2013)

Total_Domination said:


> First off congrats! At first I thought bull*HIT but I checked the few 70 pointers had a DOE of July. Looks like theres hope.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


70 pointers DOE of July has long been cleared bro.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

0007 said:


> I don’t think any of the non pro on 70points got picked. I remember the last invite was Nov 19, 2018.


It doesn't work like that.. when 70 points reached, it all depends on the DOE if there is still quota remaining for the pro rata..


----------



## 0007 (Aug 22, 2018)

andre_fermart said:


> which day?


11/12/2018


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

kirk1031 said:


> chemical engineer 70 dec 5 2018 invited


See here.. Chemical Engineer, with 70 points that too of Dec 5, got invited.. 

Why people are saying that 70 points haven't been invited..


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

FAIS said:


> See here.. Chemical Engineer, with 70 points that too of Dec 5, got invited..
> 
> Why people are saying that 70 points haven't been invited..


They are probably referring to the 70 points for 2313** occupations, the most popular route. layball:


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

Marcus_1104 said:


> 70 pointers DOE of July has long been cleared bro.


I forgot to mention this was for 263111. Long back I think it was November. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Y-ME369 said:


> They are probably referring to the 70 points for 2313** occupations, the most popular route. layball:


whichever route, it means that the invites have reached dec 5


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

FAIS said:


> whichever route, it means that the invites have reached dec 5


Only for certain occupations.


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

I wonder if ISCAH will make some changes now. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Quite a big round compared to December 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Y-ME369 said:


> Only for certain occupations.


For non pro rata as well


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

RockyRaj said:


> Quite a big round compared to December
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I think it's much bigger than December round..


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

So the 8 month wait continues.

Can anyone raise a FOI request and ask exactly how many 189 invites are going to be sent this year? Will put most of us out of our misery.


----------



## Das87 (Aug 16, 2018)

Sachin14 said:


> what's your DOE ? I have same points


Aug 1, 2018


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

FAIS said:


> Yeah, I think it's much bigger than December round..


Judging from 261313 movement it seems quite a similar round to the December one actually.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

kunsal said:


> Judging from 261313 movement it seems quite a similar round to the December one actually.


But clearing non pro rata till December 5 means it was not that small as well..


----------



## Jatinder1991 (Dec 4, 2018)

But nobody update the 261313 occupation?
Except 1 person he got on 75 but no 70 pointers update


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

I think it is the same around as December one, not more. Only maybe more for non pro-rata.


----------



## Danger_king2000 (Nov 12, 2018)

Got an invite for 189
Accounting
80 points
Doe 21/8/2018


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

If you look at the above estimates after that tiny round, anyone with 70 points (non pro rata) with DOE as 11 dec 2018, should have expected to get invite in March.. However, Dec 05 is cleared... and Iscah's estimate was on 800 invites, it means this round is definitely bigger than December one..


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Jatinder1991 said:


> But nobody update the 261313 occupation?
> Except 1 person he got on 75 but no 70 pointers update


7th January 2019 DOE was last invite for 261313 75 pointers. No invite for 261313 70 pointers.


----------



## nimit.s (Mar 13, 2017)

A long wait since early 2017 came to an end...!!
Alas..!! Got an invite.
Still a long way to go.

Best of luck to other folks. Keep your hopes high.
Cheers


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> I think it is the same around as December one, not more. *Only maybe more for non pro-rata*.


Nope. DHA already mentioned at the start of the year that ratio will be 60:40 for the entire year.


----------



## Krish555 (Dec 14, 2018)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Krish555 said:
> 
> 
> > aswinputhenveettil said:
> ...


Thanks for your reply. My EOI will expire in july 2019. Do you want me to wait for next round and see how it goes on or lodge a new EOI asap?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Krish555 said:


> Thanks for your reply. My EOI will expire in july 2019. Do you want me to wait for next round and see how it goes on or lodge a new EOI asap?


File an EOI now.. so that your active DOE shows January 2019 instead of July 2019..


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

An info- Electrical Engineer, non pro, doe 26-Nov with 70 points invited, and this time 70 points backlog cleared more than 1 month, whereas in December round it was cleared only for 20 days for 70 electrical engineer, which indicates that surely a larger round than December, and definitely more than 800..




FAIS said:


> If you look at the above estimates after that tiny round, anyone with 70 points (non pro rata) with DOE as 11 dec 2018, should have expected to get invite in March.. However, Dec 05 is cleared... and Iscah's estimate was on 800 invites, it means this round is definitely bigger than December one..


----------



## Krish555 (Dec 14, 2018)

FAIS said:


> Krish555 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your reply. My EOI will expire in july 2019. Do you want me to wait for next round and see how it goes on or lodge a new EOI asap?
> ...


Thanks. I will do it tomorrow.
Is there any chance of getting an invite before july 2019?
Mechanical engineer
70points 
Doe- 07/09/18


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

nimit.s said:


> A long wait since early 2017 came to an end...!!
> Alas..!! Got an invite.
> Still a long way to go.
> 
> ...


What is your occupation and point bro?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Krish555 said:


> Thanks. I will do it tomorrow.
> Is there any chance of getting an invite before july 2019?
> Mechanical engineer
> 70points
> Doe- 07/09/18


It all depends on today's round results.. If the round proved to be big, the outlook will positively change and you may expect an invite..


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Nope. DHA already mentioned at the start of the year that ratio will be 60:40 for the entire year.


I calculated and they haven't been consistent with this ratio every month. In some months, it's higher and in some lower. So far the ratio is 57:43, so more non pro-rata got invited. And last 2 rounds, definitely went to non pro-rata.


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

Any idea howz 261311...? Anybody got invite?


----------



## Oneil (Nov 20, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Jatinder1991 said:
> 
> 
> > But nobody update the 261313 occupation?
> ...


So if the rounds are consistent and number of applications with 75-80 are similar, than July 2019 would be welcome news for 70 pointers. But never know if this is similar to July 2018 with 1000. May be feb and March could have bigger numbers . Hope for the best but prepared for worst that is July 2019


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> 10 days backlog still left.


10 days backlog from past or new applications?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nimit.s (Mar 13, 2017)

ee_sajib said:


> What is your occupation and point bro?


It seems you missed my signature.
Check it out for details..!!


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

FAIS said:


> If you look at the above estimates after that tiny round, anyone with 70 points (non pro rata) with DOE as 11 dec 2018, should have expected to get invite in March.. However, Dec 05 is cleared... and Iscah's estimate was on 800 invites, it means this round is definitely bigger than December one..


On second thought, you maybe right.

261313 75 pointers are cleared till 9th January 2019 (as of now) according to immitracker.

So it could be a 1000 round.

So if the previous round was 800 as estimated by ISCAH, then this year could be the first time for the last few years where invites have increased after decreasing in numbers. 

Surely a good sign?


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

kunsal said:


> On second thought, you maybe right.
> 
> 261313 75 pointers are cleared till 9th January 2019 (as of now) according to immitracker.
> 
> ...


In December 2613xx had last DOE Dec 10th, this time it has Jan 9th so far. To me, that seems like identical amount of invites for this 2613xx unless the amount of EOI's have a drastic change.


----------



## saravanaprabhu (May 8, 2017)

priyanka20 said:


> Very high chances of getting invite this month. Good Luck!!


Got Invite now


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

AndrewHurley said:


> In December 2613xx had last DOE Dec 10th, this time it has Jan 9th so far. To me, that seems like identical amount of invites for this 2613xx unless the amount of EOI's have a drastic change.


It was 6th December 2018 for 261313 75 pointers. Rechecked on immitracker.

Plus, it has been reported here that non pro-rata saw a much better movement than last round this time.

Both point to slightly larger round imo.


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

kunsal said:


> It was 6th December 2018 for 261313 75 pointers. Rechecked on immitracker.
> 
> Plus, it has been reported here that non pro-rata saw a much better movement than last round this time.
> 
> Both point to slightly larger round imo.


I hope you're right :fingerscrossed:
My understanding is that they combine all 2613xx into the same queue and hence the Brazilian guy on immitracker on 261312 got an invite on in December with EOI Dec 10th.


----------



## saravanaprabhu (May 8, 2017)

Guys, I got invite now. Where can I find instruction on documenting/applying?

Thanks in advance


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

kunsal said:


> So the 8 month wait continues.
> 
> Can anyone raise a FOI request and ask exactly how many 189 invites are going to be sent this year? Will put most of us out of our misery.


Seriously though, can anyone do this?


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

What about Mechanical Engineer, DOE 4th September 2018?


----------



## sumit_kankal (Nov 11, 2018)

Mate, I had no intention of providing incorrect information as I understand the pain each of us gone through. DOE had already cleared 70 pointers for 263111 until 27-Aug-2018 in Nov-18 so I was quite sure to get an invitation in Dec/Jan as I had applied on 31-Aug-2018. 

Anyways, I wish you all the best!


----------



## sumit_kankal (Nov 11, 2018)

Total_Domination said:


> First off congrats! At first I thought bull*HIT but I checked the few 70 pointers had a DOE of July. Looks like theres hope.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Mate, I had no intention of providing incorrect information as I understand the pain each of us gone through. DOE had already cleared 70 pointers for 263111 until 27-Aug-2018 in Nov-18 so I was quite sure to get an invitation in Dec/Jan as I had applied on 31-Aug-2018. 

Anyways, I wish you all the best!


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

sumit_kankal said:


> Mate, I had no intention of providing incorrect information as I understand the pain each of us gone through. DOE had already cleared 70 pointers for 263111 until 27-Aug-2018 in Nov-18 so I was quite sure to get an invitation in Dec/Jan as I had applied on 31-Aug-2018.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I wish you all the best!


Bad on my part for starting off like that. Really happy for you! 

Looks like theres some hope for 70 pointers 263111. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## I.Chowdhury (Nov 9, 2018)

Feeling devastated and totally drained... what will happen for 70 pointers... 2613*


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

Mechanical Engineer 70 points DOE 4/9/2018???


----------



## I.Chowdhury (Nov 9, 2018)

Any chance for 70 pointers of 2613* in near future (before July 2019)?


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Seriously though, can anyone do this?


Started process in april 2017, launched with 60 in aug 2017 then 65 in march 2018 then 70 on 13 dec 2018 

Sent from my SM-A920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

I.Chowdhury said:


> Any chance for 70 pointers of 2613* in near future (before July 2019)?


Only if number of invites increase to at least 1200-1500. Backlog starts from 6th April 2018.


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

263111 eoi date of effect 3rd september 2018 with 70 points imvite reported on immi tracker. Need to chevk untill when 263111 70 pointers backlog got cleared.

Sent from my SM-A920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Arxooo (Dec 5, 2018)

No movement for 2611** at all? 😣


----------



## hendry (Jan 10, 2019)

@Md Amar Hassan..agree..70 point moved at least till 3 sep 2018...263111.. please update immitracker so that we can judge last file picked. Thanks


----------



## Danger_king2000 (Nov 12, 2018)

Invited.
Accounting
80 points
Doe 21/8/2018


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

Good luck to all... I know it is stressful... we are all in this long journey, and everybody is sailing towards an unknown paradise, land of hopes... I wish all positive emotions


----------



## nsakhare (Nov 20, 2018)

Any chance of invite with eoi on 20th November 2018 for 231313?


----------



## nsakhare (Nov 20, 2018)

nsakhare said:


> Any chance of invite with 70 points and eoi on 20th November 2018 for 231313?


 please let me know


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

233914 are the slowest movers it seems !!
I need to up my points...75 won't cut it !!
DOE 6/Jan 2019..
No chance before July it seems !!


----------



## Shali (Jan 10, 2019)

Congratulations if you got an invitation. But can we all withdraw our unused EOIs to give others to achieve their dreams too. There are number of people waiting for their invitation but most of the invitations are wasted due to high number of unused EOIs.


----------



## Magpun (Jan 3, 2019)

Arxooo said:


> Any 261111 got invited? 😊


I am 261111 Business analyst with 75 points, no invite for me

EOI date:15th Nov 

How about yours


----------



## chaitanya792000 (Jan 10, 2019)

No Invite for registered nurse. Eoi submitted date 21/12/2018 with 70 (189) and 75 (190 NSW). PTE score 85


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

Anybody got invite for 261311?


----------



## Magpun (Jan 3, 2019)

Any 261111 with 75/80 points got an invite ?
No movement/update on immitracker 

Any one received invitation on this occupation, please share

Occupation Business analyst 261111
EOI date 15th Nov
Invitation??
PTE: 90 

Thanks


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Magpun said:


> Any 261111 with 75/80 points got an invite ?
> No movement/update on immitracker
> 
> Any one received invitation on this occupation, please share
> ...


There was a 75 points invite DOE 28th Sep.


----------



## Magpun (Jan 3, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> There was a 75 points invite DOE 28th Sep.


Missed that, there are other cases before 28th Sept case, let hope they received invite as well, if they did clear four weeks, sounds promising with that you shall receive invitation on Feb 11 and I may receive an invite by on March 11, as per current invite numbers. 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

Shali said:


> Congratulations if you got an invitation. But can we all withdraw our unused EOIs to give others to achieve their dreams too. There are number of people waiting for their invitation but most of the invitations are wasted due to high number of unused EOIs.


Hi I wanted to withdraw my duplicate EOI as I submitted 2 EOIs. On 11 Nov, I got invitations for both EOIs. I tried to Withdraw 1 EOI, but it was already locked. Yesterday I went to withdraw it, as I thought it is already 2 months, it would have expired. But it was still locked. Now I got another invite. Not sure what to do with this unused duplicate EOI.


----------



## chaitanya792000 (Jan 10, 2019)

harpreet22 said:


> Hi I wanted to withdraw my duplicate EOI as I submitted 2 EOIs. On 11 Nov, I got invitations for both EOIs. I tried to Withdraw 1 EOI, but it was already locked. Yesterday I went to withdraw it, as I thought it is already 2 months, it would have expired. But it was still locked. Now I got another invite. Not sure what to do with this unused duplicate EOI.


I think you need to suspend the EOI which is no longer needed for you. I am not sure 100% but.


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

chaitanya792000 said:


> I think you need to suspend the EOI which is no longer needed for you. I am not sure 100% but.


There are no options to do that. It is completely locked, can't suspend or withdraw.


----------



## venkylingutla (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi,

DOE is 12th May 2018 with 70 points Job Code: 2613* and I am going to lose 5 points after June round.

Can someone please help me what is the best way/method to improve my PTE score to 79+.

Thanks,
Venkatesh


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Congrats to all those who got dear friends!! For others waiting, hang in there buddies- and do what we can to improve our scores meanwhile


----------



## chaitanya792000 (Jan 10, 2019)

harpreet22 said:


> There are no options to do that. It is completely locked, can't suspend or withdraw.


May be i think because you already got invite. You are in non pro stream right? how many days did it take for you to get invitation? I submitted for nursing on 70 (189) and 75 (190 NSW) on dec 21st and didnt get invite this round. Can i expect next round?


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Magpun said:


> Missed that, there are other cases before 28th Sept case, let hope they received invite as well, if they did clear four weeks, sounds promising with that you shall receive invitation on Feb 11 and I may receive an invite by on March 11, as per current invite numbers.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Movement isn't great if that was latest date, it would be 11 days cleared as last DOE for Dec'18 round was 17/09.

Regardless :fingerscrossed:for more invites and potentially an invite in the next few months! feeling positive  hopefully numbers don't randomly drop again!


----------



## Magpun (Jan 3, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> Movement isn't great if that was latest date, it would be 11 days cleared as last DOE for Dec'18 round was 17/09.
> 
> Regardless :fingerscrossed:for more invites and potentially an invite in the next few months! feeling positive  hopefully numbers don't randomly drop again!


Hi,

How do you know last DOE for Dec 18 was 17th Sept? 
Can you please share source info?

Thanks


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Magpun said:


> Hi,
> 
> How do you know last DOE for Dec 18 was 17th Sept?
> Can you please share source info?
> ...


No official source. There was someone who posted here saying they got invite.


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

MdAamerHasan said:


> 263111 eoi date of effect 3rd september 2018 with 70 points imvite reported on immi tracker. Need to chevk untill when 263111 70 pointers backlog got cleared.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A920F using Tapatalk


Ooo interesting. My DOE is 29th Sep. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

harpreet22 said:


> Hi I wanted to withdraw my duplicate EOI as I submitted 2 EOIs. On 11 Nov, I got invitations for both EOIs. I tried to Withdraw 1 EOI, but it was already locked. Yesterday I went to withdraw it, as I thought it is already 2 months, it would have expired. But it was still locked. Now I got another invite. Not sure what to do with this unused duplicate EOI.


<*SNIP*> Have you even realised that you have wasted 2 precious invites as you are already invited 3 times. 
<*SNIP*> ...it's not a joke or fun to submit multiple fake eois and then not being able to remove those from system and getting invite again? 

*See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

ISCAH comment about 2 previous rounds:
Unofficial Skill Select results for 11th January 2019 - Iscah


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> <*SNIP*> Have you even realised that you have wasted 2 precious invites as you are already invited 3 times.
> <*SNIP*> ...it's not a joke or fun to submit multiple fake eois and then not being able to remove those from system and getting invite again?
> 
> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


What I don't get it why 2 EOI with same points for 189 is required?

If the points on one of them is higher, then surely the one with lower points could have been withdrawn or better why not just update it?

Only thing I feel good knowing that at least he wasn't 2339 and hence no 2339 invite got wasted from his end considering we are barely getting 20 invites now.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

11th November round results are out. It was another 4340 round.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

venkylingutla said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best way is to keep on trying. After all, it's only 12k per exam. Try try try try.. people are cracking it after their 15th and 16th tries. Take some time off from work and study.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

Moreover, we don't know how long PTE will be there.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

outspoken said:


> Moreover, we don't know how long PTE will be there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Why?


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

harpreet22 said:


> There are no options to do that. It is completely locked, can't suspend or withdraw.


Leave it that wl open in 60 days after invite gets expire, but make sure u come back to it after 60 days this means on 11 or 12 march 2019 and suspend it in order to avoid wastage of another precious invite that could change the world of atleast 1 person.

Sent from my SM-A920F using Tapatalk


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> <*SNIP*> Have you even realised that you have wasted 2 precious invites as you are already invited 3 times.
> <*SNIP*> ...it's not a joke or fun to submit multiple fake eois and then not being able to remove those from system and getting invite again?
> 
> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


+ millions

Sent from my SM-A920F using Tapatalk


----------



## O503591 (Jan 11, 2019)

chaitanya792000 said:


> No Invite for registered nurse. Eoi submitted date 21/12/2018 with 70 (189) and 75 (190 NSW). PTE score 85




Hi Chaitanya, my wife is a nurse from India. I want to get just her skill assessment done from Anmac so that I can claim 5points as part of spouse skill assessment. What’s the procedure for an Indian nurse to get the skill Assessment done. Should she need to take the bridging program?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arxooo (Dec 5, 2018)

Magpun said:


> I am 261111 Business analyst with 75 points, no invite for me
> 
> EOI date:15th Nov
> 
> How about yours


Same, but my DOE is Oct 23. My ISCAH prediction is invitation on April, but I'm hoping it'll be earlier if all goes well


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

*immi tracker link*

Can someone please share the immi tracker link where applicants update ITA & EOI details?

Thanks!


----------



## chaitanya792000 (Jan 10, 2019)

O503591 said:


> Hi Chaitanya, my wife is a nurse from India. I want to get just her skill assessment done from Anmac so that I can claim 5points as part of spouse skill assessment. What’s the procedure for an Indian nurse to get the skill Assessment done. Should she need to take the bridging program?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ping me your email will guide you


----------



## nsakhare (Nov 20, 2018)

Anyone got invite with 70 points for 231313?


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Can someone please share the immi tracker link where applicants update ITA & EOI details?
> 
> Thanks!


https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189

and here we have a new ISCAH predictions:
When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah predictions - Iscah


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

Guys are invites for January sent. I have just updated my EOI with 75 points. Should I expect an EOI today or I missed the boat.


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

falcon22 said:


> Guys are invites for January sent. I have just updated my EOI with 75 points. Should I expect an EOI today or I missed the boat.


If you sent it today you have missed a boat. Next time sent before 10th


----------



## snitu13 (Sep 3, 2018)

Invited!
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## O503591 (Jan 11, 2019)

chaitanya792000 said:


> ping me your email will guide you




jonathan.david180 Gmail 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

snitu13 said:


> Invited!
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


There is no benefit to any of the fellow member with you just writing "invited".
Humble request:- if you are invited then please mention anzsco & eoi doe!! 
Thanks!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

snitu13 said:


> Invited!
> :fingerscrossed:


Gratz.
Please remember to remove all EOI you will not use anymore.



kodaan28 said:


> There is no benefit to any of the fellow member with you just writing "invited".
> Humble request:- if you are invited then please mention anzsco & eoi doe!!
> Thanks!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Kodaan28 - check their signature.


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

badger-man said:


> If you sent it today you have missed a boat. Next time sent before 10th


I was expecting it. Just received my PTE scores today with 79+. Have to wait for the next time. BTW any idea about number of invites sent to 263111.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

badger-man said:


> aswinputhenveettil said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone please share the immi tracker link where applicants update ITA & EOI details?
> ...


Oh my goodness. I’m an electronics engineer with 75 points. I should wait till june. 🤪


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

O503591 said:


> jonathan.david180 Gmail
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After 5-6 reply from your side on any thread you will be able to send/receive PM to any forum member.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

falcon22 said:


> I was expecting it. Just received my PTE scores today with 79+. Have to wait for the next time. BTW any idea about number of invites sent to 263111.


Till 03/09/18 for 70 pointers

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

kodaan28 said:


> There is no benefit to any of the fellow member with you just writing "invited".
> Humble request:- if you are invited then please mention anzsco & eoi doe!!
> Thanks!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk



I think that information is in the signature.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

You will get it next round for sure!
Had you get your results 18 hours before you would have been invited. But in the mean time arrange all the docs and may as well go for PCC/medicals if possible so that you can lodge visa straight away after invite on Feb11th. @falcon

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

falcon22 said:


> I was expecting it. Just received my PTE scores today with 79+. Have to wait for the next time. BTW any idea about number of invites sent to 263111.


70 pointers are processed, what means a clear backlog of 75+. You will be served in next round (10.02.2019)


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

falcon22 said:


> I think that information is in the signature.


I know that but mentioning here makes it easy for everyone thats the only reason.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

falcon22 said:


> kodaan28 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no benefit to any of the fellow member with you just writing "invited".
> ...


Very hard for mobile users to locate signature.


----------



## snitu13 (Sep 3, 2018)

Arxooo said:


> Any 261111 got invited? 😊


Yes, I got it.
Details in my signature!


----------



## snitu13 (Sep 3, 2018)

Magpun said:


> Any 261111 with 75/80 points got an invite ?
> No movement/update on immitracker
> 
> Any one received invitation on this occupation, please share
> ...


I got one with 80 pts, DOE 27 Dec'18 - for 189.


----------



## snitu13 (Sep 3, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> There is no benefit to any of the fellow member with you just writing "invited".
> Humble request:- if you are invited then please mention anzsco & eoi doe!!
> Thanks!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


I understand.. My details are in signature.. didnt want to repeat information


----------



## Arxooo (Dec 5, 2018)

snitu13 said:


> Arxooo said:
> 
> 
> > Any 261111 got invited? 😊
> ...


Congrats!👍😊 Unfortunately, I only have 75pts and that's the extent of it. Haha. Will just have to wait and see for the next rounds. DOE is on Oct 23🤞🏽


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Arxooo said:


> Congrats!👍😊 Unfortunately, I only have 75pts and that's the extent of it. Haha. Will just have to wait and see for the next rounds. DOE is on Oct 23🤞🏽


In the same boat. 75pts is the max we could get too. Hubby will lose 5pts for age on Jun 2nd. So we have only 4 rounds left. God save us.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> In the same boat. 75pts is the max we could get too. Hubby will lose 5pts for age on Jun 2nd. So we have only 4 rounds left. God save us.


I'm also in the same boat. Age is creeping up on me.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

snitu13 said:


> Yes, I got it.
> Details in my signature!


Wait... you got invite with 75 Point and EOI of 27th Dec? are you sure info in your signature is correct?


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

badger-man said:


> Why?


It's something I heard. Even though I don't want to spread rumours, I think I would like to believe that. I find PTE easy compared to other English language tests and one day or another, either Australia immigration asks Pearson or Pearson themselves might make exam hard. Just a thought to consider so that whoever wants to crack PTE don't take it granted that things will be the same always.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

Do we have thread created for Feb 2019 for subclass 189.
Pls do share the link here.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear Members where there 1200 invites for January 2019? And mostly 75 pointers were invited?


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

abhi.kunal said:


> Do we have thread created for Feb 2019 for subclass 189.
> Pls do share the link here.
> 
> Thanks
> ...



189 EOI Invitations for February 2019
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh.../expats/showthread.php?t=1471642&share_type=t



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Iscah estimates for total 189 counts for 11 jan round
http://www.iscah.com/3775-2/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

outspoken said:


> It's something I heard. Even though I don't want to spread rumours, I think I would like to believe that. I find PTE easy compared to other English language tests and one day or another, either Australia immigration asks Pearson or Pearson themselves might make exam hard. Just a thought to consider so that whoever wants to crack PTE don't take it granted that things will be the same always.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yeah, IELTS can't be taken 16 times a year either.


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

Anyone got NSW invite with 70+5 points ??? 

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## charmingvijay (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi All.. After a 6 month wait, I got my 189 invitation today. 

Hope all gets it soon !!!


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

charmingvijay said:


> Hi All.. After a 6 month wait, I got my 189 invitation today.
> 
> Hope all gets it soon !!!


Which skill ?

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## charmingvijay (Oct 26, 2017)

anhad18 said:


> Which skill ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


ANZSCO: 233512 (Mech. Engr)

Points: 70 (189


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

charmingvijay said:


> ANZSCO: 233512 (Mech. Engr)
> 
> 
> 
> Points: 70 (189


Congrats mate

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## prabha.joseph (Aug 2, 2018)

*Enquiry*

Hi,

My work experience is considered from 31st Dec 2010. My EOI points had to be updated to 15 points since I had 8 years experience on 10th Jan 2019 after calculating my 9 days employment gap. 

But my EOI points didn't get updated automatically. When contacted my agent, I was told that since I had travelled to Australia for 16 days as part of work, in ACS report it showed 16 days in Australia. So the system will again consider 16 days as gap because that 16 days cannot be claimed in India or Australia

Has anyone come across such a scenario?


----------



## SP77 (Jan 11, 2019)

Application submitted on April 11, 2018. Code - 263111 with 70 points. Still no invite from VIC (190). No hope on 189 as I have only 65 points.


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

charmingvijay said:


> Hi All.. After a 6 month wait, I got my 189 invitation today.
> 
> Hope all gets it soon !!!


Vijay one question mate .

Did you not applied 190 ???

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SS*2689 (Jan 12, 2019)

charmingvijay said:


> ANZSCO: 233512 (Mech. Engr)
> 
> Points: 70 (189


Hearty Congratulations to you mate!.

I am new to this forum, so can anyone advise on my SC189/190/489 EOI profile, with no work experience!. My points breakdown, as follows; 

(All other criteria rightly in place) ;-

Age (30 points), Education - Masters (15 points), Superior English PTE A - 90/90 (20 points), Skills Assessment - Positive, Overall: 65 points WITHOUT SS.

ANZSCO Code: 233512 (Mechanical Engineer), EOI Lodged for SC189, SC190, SC489.

EOI Date Of Effect (DOE): 17 December 2018.

If someone could clarify / suggest these for me please - a) Effectively evaluating my 100% chances of early invitations for all 3 Subclasses, b) Invitation Timelines for NSW / Victoria & other States.

Also, as anguishing as it may sound, my MARA Migration Agent has chosen "ANY" against the "States" column, instead of being more EOI Specific (if you know what I exactly mean). Kindly advise whether or not this affects my application. Hope not, God willing!. 

Feeling slightly concerned much. 

Thanks so much well in advance. Greatly appreciated indeed. Cheers! 🙂 🙂


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

Is it possible to get positive skill assessment without any experience ?

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

anhad18 said:


> Is it possible to get positive skill assessment without any experience ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Yes, you can get a positive skills assessment from EA without work experience.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

SS*2689 said:


> charmingvijay said:
> 
> 
> > ANZSCO: 233512 (Mech. Engr)
> ...


Very less chances of getting a 189 invite with 65 points. Sorry.


----------



## SS*2689 (Jan 12, 2019)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Very less chances of getting a 189 invite with 65 points. Sorry.


Thanks for your message!. 

How about SC190, please May I ask? 
(points breakdown in my previous message)


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

anhad18 said:


> Is it possible to get positive skill assessment without any experience ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Depends on the skills assessing authority, but for most you need at least one year of post qualification experience at minimum. 

There are exceptions like EA and AASW.


----------



## O503591 (Jan 11, 2019)

Hi, My wife has completed her BSC nursing and she falls under 261313. I want to claim 5 points from her as part of spouse skill assessment, want to do the Skill assessment done for her. Is it mandatory for her to take the Bridging program in Australia before we could get the assessment done?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

O503591 said:


> Hi, My wife has completed her BSC nursing and she falls under 261313. I want to claim 5 points from her as part of spouse skill assessment, want to do the Skill assessment done for her. Is it mandatory for her to take the Bridging program in Australia before we could get the assessment done?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If she completed bsc nursing she will not be under 261313 coz it is software engineer.

You need to apply to ahpra and do bridging program and get registered and then only you can assess her.


----------



## O503591 (Jan 11, 2019)

JG said:


> If she completed bsc nursing she will not be under 261313 coz it is software engineer.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to apply to ahpra and do bridging program and get registered and then only you can assess her.




Thanks much for the response. Sorry I mean to say 189 and not 261313
My EOI date is 5th Jan 2019 and it’s under 261313
Points under 189 - 70
Under 190 - 75
Any chance of getting an invite before August?

Because there’s no way that I can increase my points except try and get the spouse skill assessment done but aphra process looks way far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

O503591 said:


> Thanks much for the response. Sorry I mean to say 189 and not 261313
> My EOI date is 5th Jan 2019 and it’s under 261313
> Points under 189 - 70
> Under 190 - 75
> ...


70 for 261313 is now will not be possible before August . 190 no guesses

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinchana (Jul 5, 2016)

Does anyone know how to get PCC from Russia

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

SS*2689 said:


> Hearty Congratulations to you mate!.
> 
> I am new to this forum, so can anyone advise on my SC189/190/489 EOI profile, with no work experience!. My points breakdown, as follows;
> 
> ...


Sorry to say, 189 with 65 points no chance.
190 with 70 points, I am inclined to say no chance too especially without work experience. Only invites that go out to 190 with low points have only been for people with a lot of years of work experience.


----------



## Krish555 (Dec 14, 2018)

charmingvijay said:


> anhad18 said:
> 
> 
> > which skill ?
> ...


doe?


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

SS*2689 said:


> charmingvijay said:
> 
> 
> > ANZSCO: 233512 (Mech. Engr)
> ...


It's a little worrying that agents aren't being honest with clients and telling them there is no chance at all of an invite with 65 points


----------



## AussieDream1 (May 24, 2018)

Guys, what are the chances of getting an invitation with below points?

70+5 SOFTWARE ENGINEER 

EOI is not filled since ACS is under process and I expect to be on 70 points.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

AussieDream1 said:


> Guys, what are the chances of getting an invitation with below points?
> 
> 65+5 SOFTWARE ENGINEER
> 
> EOI is not filled since ACS is under process and I expect to be on 65 points.


Even 70 is out of question as of now. 
65 will not be called even after 2019 or 2020.


----------



## AussieDream1 (May 24, 2018)

JG said:


> Even 70 is out of question as of now.
> 65 will not be called even after 2019 or 2020.


Sorry, I meant 70+5.

So even 70+5 is not possible for Software Engineer?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

AussieDream1 said:


> Sorry, I meant 70+5.
> 
> So even 70+5 is not possible for Software Engineer?


70+5 is for 190??

if 70 for 189 no chance at all.

190 complete luck game.


----------



## AussieDream1 (May 24, 2018)

JG said:


> Even 70 is out of question as of now.
> 65 will not be called even after 2019 or 2020.


Bro, I have heard some 65+5 pointers as Software Engineering got invited by Victoria. Is that not true?

I thought my chances would be higher with 70+5


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

AussieDream1 said:


> Bro, I have heard some 65+5 pointers as Software Engineering got invited by Victoria. Is that not true?
> 
> I thought my chances would be higher with 70+5


190 is completely skill based with 80 also sometimes no chance with 60 also sometimes got invite so it is completely luck based.


----------



## AussieDream1 (May 24, 2018)

JG said:


> 70+5 is for 190??
> 
> if 70 for 189 no chance at all.
> 
> 190 complete luck game.


Yes, I will have 70+5 in 190.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

AussieDream1 said:


> Yes, I will have 70+5 in 190.


only 189 is sure thing. 190 no one can say. lot of people with 70 +5 software engineer applied.


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

JG said:


> only 189 is sure thing. 190 no one can say. lot of people with 70 +5 software engineer applied.


190 also you will get with 70+5 but there will be wait of 6 to 9 months

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieDream1 (May 24, 2018)

anhad18 said:


> 190 also you will get with 70+5 but there will be wait of 6 to 9 months
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Ahan. 

6-9 month means new FY will start and we do not know what changes it will bring.


----------



## LGM (Jul 26, 2017)

Guys,

I just update my EOI with superior ENG poitns

Whats are chances for 75 for 189 and 75 + 5 for State NSW, VIC or QLD.

ANZCODE 261111

AGE:25, EDU:15, EXP:15, ENG:20


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

AussieDream1 said:


> Ahan.
> 
> 
> 
> 6-9 month means new FY will start and we do not know what changes it will bring.


The best thing here is increase points to 75.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

LGM said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just update my EOI with superior ENG poitns
> 
> ...


2611 is having a quque at 75 points iscah prediction is 6 months.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

LGM said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just update my EOI with superior ENG poitns
> 
> ...


190 is unpredictable at score 90 also.


----------



## O503591 (Jan 11, 2019)

Hi, if I’ve done my mechanical engineering and working in IT. How many years of experience does ACS deduct?
Somewhere I read it as 6yrs and in the other place it’s 4years. Which one is correct


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O503591 (Jan 11, 2019)

In other words ,I’m from mechanical engineering and working as a software professional? Does ACS recognize my skills as ICT Minor or ask me to file an RPL? Please share your experience


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

O503591 said:


> In other words ,I’m from mechanical engineering and working as a software professional? Does ACS recognize my skills as ICT Minor or ask me to file an RPL? Please share your experience
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ATAIK except for Comp Sci/IT and EEE/ECE all other engineering disciplines need RPL

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## A.stha (Jan 10, 2019)

Hi All,

Quick question, how we get eoi invite, does it depends on eoi lodge date or eoi update date?? I applied my eoi on 10 October with 65 point but on 6th Dec 2018, i updated my eoi with 70 points for 189. So which date we relay on??

Appreciate all the help from you guys.

Cheers !!!!!!!


----------



## aakash.chauhan (Dec 16, 2018)

A.stha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




EOI update date. You’re in queue of 70 pointers with effect from 6th Dec 2018.


----------



## A.stha (Jan 10, 2019)

When do you think dec 2018 will get invitation for 263111?






aakash.chauhan said:


> A.stha said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


----------



## mridulrajk (Apr 17, 2017)

O503591 said:


> In other words ,I’m from mechanical engineering and working as a software professional? Does ACS recognize my skills as ICT Minor or ask me to file an RPL? Please share your experience
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Same boat as yours. My understanding is 6 years deduction upfront for any ACS with RPL.


----------



## royalsam (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi, i am waiting at 80 points (189) for accountant general. Is anyone got with 80 points for 189?
Or should is increase my points by doing naati?
Any suggestions please????


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

royalsam said:


> Hi, i am waiting at 80 points (189) for accountant general. Is anyone got with 80 points for 189?
> Or should is increase my points by doing naati?
> Any suggestions please????


What is your DOE?

Do check out:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

If you can increase your points, I would.


----------



## royalsam (Jan 1, 2016)

prettyisotonic said:


> royalsam said:
> 
> 
> > hi, i am waiting at 80 points (189) for accountant general. Is anyone got with 80 points for 189?
> ...


doe: 12/01/2019


----------



## joebas (Aug 8, 2018)

*clarifications/doubts while filing for visa*

Dear Expats...

I have got an invite this January round and is in the process of lodging the visa. However, when filling the form I have few doubts. So thought better get it clarified/attested by the ones who have already gone through the process. It will be a great help if you could help me on the below - 

1. National Identity card: I am from India. Though Aadhar card is generally not treated as national identity card, but I feel that is the best fit as I cannot select "NO" to that national identity card option as it says it is listed as India has a national identity card. Please suggest whether Aadhar card is the best option or shall I stick to passport, which would be a duplicate info as it has a separate placeholder.

2. "Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?": Is it mandatory/advisable to take the health examination and then submit the application and make the payment? Or is it ok to submit the form and then do the medicals at a later point (within a week or two)? I have a HAP ID already though.

3. If medical test is done before the visa lodge, what details should be provided in the "Give Details" for the medical test. Should this have the date the medicals were done.

4. Intended state of residence: I know that this field is not mandatory and I can select unknown as an answer to this question. But wanted to understand what are the implication of this question and do you guys suggest to select a state rather than selecting "Unknown"? If yes, a brief understanding on why would help.

5. Employment history: Is it necessary to mention employment which is more than 10 years older? 

6. What is regarded as Main Language? Is it the Mother Tongue or something else?

7. Previous Countries of residence: Should this have all the countries where we have lived in for more than a year or should include all the countries where we have stayed in except the ones with a purpose of visit? So basically should we list down only the countries where we had addresses? Also is this for last 10 years or since applicant is above 18?

Extremely sorry for the long post, nut would highly appreciate if someone can help.


----------



## giegie134 (Jan 10, 2019)

Can anyone recommend a migration agent within Melbourne. I need one of the best as I have experienced a lot of dodgy agents, someone who could help and assist my family lodge our 189 application. Thank you.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

giegie134 said:


> Can anyone recommend a migration agent within Melbourne. I need one of the best as I have experienced a lot of dodgy agents, someone who could help and assist my family lodge our 189 application. Thank you.


The best agent will be yourself if you know how to read English and using this website. I can completely say that only this website helped me fully without any consultants for getting my 189 visa in hands.


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

JG said:


> The best agent will be yourself if you know how to read English and using this website. I can completely say that only this website helped me fully without any consultants for getting my 189 visa in hands.


Which web site ?

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## TalhaZeee (Dec 13, 2018)

Can we upload the documents after we've lodges the visa. I need to upload my wife's Birth Certificate as I only uploaded her FRC previously?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

anhad18 said:


> Which web site ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


expat forum. Look for Australia country. Read through threads if you have any doubts just ask here.


----------



## TalhaZeee (Dec 13, 2018)

Hey Josy. 

can I upload documents after lodging the visa. I need to upload my wife's Birth certificate as i uploaded her FRC only previously. 

Thanks.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

joebas said:


> Dear Expats...
> 
> I have got an invite this January round and is in the process of lodging the visa. However, when filling the form I have few doubts. So thought better get it clarified/attested by the ones who have already gone through the process. It will be a great help if you could help me on the below -
> 
> ...


1. Just upload it anyway, its better to give more than less
2. It doesn't matter. There are people who do medical before they get invited so they can submit medical right away but if you haven't already done it, just submit the application then add medical information after.
3. You don't really need to give any details, if you've done medical before visa just mention that in the box. They'll be able to check through your HAP ID. 
4. Not too sure about this one but it just sounds like information, I doubt it will have any impact especially since you're not 190.
5. Just mention it, once again more information is better than less. You don't want to delay your visa grant because CO had to contact you to provide more information.
6. Yes
7. I gave every country since birth... but in my case it was only 2 countries so not a big deal. Yes, any country that you have resided in NOT for visiting purposes.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Is Feb forum created? If so, please share joining link...


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

Need brutam honest answer
Michenical engineer if eoi lodged today
70 pts
Whats the chance of invite? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

...


----------



## morgoth (Jan 23, 2019)

Hello All,

I am new to the forum and wanted some advice from the old timers here on my situation. I submitted an EOI on September 18 2018 with 65 points for 189 Visa and as you would expect, I did not get invited so far. 

I scored 10 more points by achieving superior English in IELTS in Jan 2019. I updated my EOI on 22nd Jan with 75 points for 189 visa. Do you have any guidance on what the wait times are for other engineering professions with 75 points ? I have applied for state nomination from Victoria which lists Engineering Technologist as one of the occupations eligible for sponsorship. Do you know when Victoria generally considers applications from EOI for sponsorship ? 

I am currently working in Melbourne and complete 2 years on a 457 visa. I think I am eligible to be sponsored by my employers based on the 457 visa conditions at the time my visa was granted(My 457 visa was granted towards end of 2016). Could one of the experts comment on which route I should take to apply for PR ? Do I wait for an invite to apply for 189 or 190 through Victorian sponsorship ? Can the experts comment on the wait times for this ? Or do I request my employers to apply for sponsorship ? I suspect there would be a waiting time to get my Employer's sponsorship approved. 

Thank you very much in advance for suggestions and advice.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

morgoth said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to the forum and wanted some advice from the old timers here on my situation. I submitted an EOI on September 18 2018 with 65 points for 189 Visa and as you would expect, I did not get invited so far.
> 
> ...


189 you have to wait until next FY with 75 points now.
190 there are chances but no one can be sure about 190.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

morgoth said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to the forum and wanted some advice from the old timers here on my situation. I submitted an EOI on September 18 2018 with 65 points for 189 Visa and as you would expect, I did not get invited so far.
> 
> ...



I think you should get 79 in PTE if you want an invite in the coming months.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

morgoth said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Depending on your anzsco code you can use below estimator, though its not official.

http://www.iscah.com/3750-2/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roshen (May 24, 2018)

Any chance getting invite for Software Engineer code 2613 in Jan 2019 invitation round.

My EOI date is 28th Aug 2018 with 70 points.


Software Engineer code:2613
Age: 25 pts 
Qualification: 15 
Experience:15 
PTE: 10 pts 
partner: 5 pts
Total : 70
updated EOI: 28/08/2018
Many Thanks


----------



## Tom and Jerry (Apr 30, 2017)

Dear All,

I need your help urgently. 
I am a Registered Nurse. My occupation is Non-prorata. I have 70 points for 189. I have submitted my Eoi this month. My query is that I may receive an invite in few months but my PTE is going to expire or not I don't know.
Here are my PTE details. 
I have cleared PTE in November, 2016.
As per the Dibp it is valid for 3 years. So my PTE scores are valid till November, 2019.
If my Case officer asks for verification of PTE scores electronically then how can I do that because after 2 years my PTE scores are erased from my PTE account. It is already erased now. 
Please note: In November, 2016 I have forwarded my PTE scores to DIBP. Is it fine with that or should I need to provide fresh results.
Does my case officer will accept my PTE scores of November, 2019???
Please please help me with this. How my Case officer will verify my PTE scores. 

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tom and Jerry said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need your help urgently.
> I am a Registered Nurse. My occupation is Non-prorata. I have 70 points for 189. I have submitted my Eoi this month. My query is that I may receive an invite in few months but my PTE is going to expire or not I don't know.
> ...


Our scores are valid till Nov 2019
As long as you get an invite before that date, you have nothing to worry

If you have forwarded the score to DHA and have the PTEA email confirming the same, you need not bother on how DHA will verify the scores
If asked, you can forward that email from PTEA 

Make sure that you have the email from PTEA and that you save it very safely 

Cheers


----------



## Tom and Jerry (Apr 30, 2017)

Dear Bro,

Thank you so much for the reply. 

Please may I know which email should I need to show. I have received an email from PTE on the result date. In the email it has mentioned that my PTE scores are available to view the scores login to PTR account. This is the thing mentioned in that email. Is it fine bro? 
Is it fine if I show that email.
Please reply bro.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tom and Jerry said:


> Dear Bro,
> 
> Thank you so much for the reply.
> 
> ...


Nope

I had a specific email from PTEA confirming that my scores had been sent to DHA

You need that email
I am sure you must have also got it, when you asked that your scores be sent to DHA 

If you don’t have any such email, then consult a Mara agent to check the possibilities 

Cheers


----------



## Agressive_OZ (Jan 15, 2016)

Dear All

I have submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 with 75 and 80 points respectively for category System Analyst (261112). When can I expect an invite?


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

I have checked to forward the PTE scores to dha while registering and I got the confirmation mail from Pearson post the results came that the scores have been sent to DHA.
I am trying to resend the scores,but all I'm seeing is institutions name to choose from. DHA option is not showing.
Is it possible to resend the scores to DHA ?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

outspoken said:


> I have checked to forward the PTE scores to dha while registering and I got the confirmation mail from Pearson post the results came that the scores have been sent to DHA.
> I am trying to resend the scores,but all I'm seeing is institutions name to choose from. DHA option is not showing.
> Is it possible to resend the scores to DHA ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


If there is no option to choose DHA, this means that you already sent your results to DHA. No need to send again. Just attach the confirmation email to your pte results sheet and upload to DHA.


----------



## akari01 (Nov 13, 2018)

Hello,
Please i want to ask if there are prople who have got grants by claiming work experience points without Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment. I tuly have 10 yrs work xp but do not have the evidences as required by EA (tax/pension only) but may be tenable with DHA.
Wht is the success rate? 
I know there would be more scrutiny, but are there cases that got through?
Thanks


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

Agressive_OZ said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 with 75 and 80 points respectively for category System Analyst (261112). When can I expect an invite?


You should be getting in the next round 

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

anhad18 said:


> You should be getting in the next round
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


No. That's a wrong assumption. For 2611xx group even after January round results (as per iscah) doe for 75 points moved to 03/10/18 only. So its a long long wait unfortunately even with 75. Surely after July!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

kodaan28 said:


> No. That's a wrong assumption. For 2611xx group even after January round results (as per iscah) doe for 75 points moved to 03/10/18 only. So its a long long wait unfortunately even with 75. Surely after July!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Its not necessary that all iscah prediction will be true 

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

anhad18 said:


> Its not necessary that all iscah prediction will be true
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Thats not just following ISCAH predictions, its knowledge based on trends and no of invites. 75 points for 2611x with Jan DOE will definitely not get an invite next round, the backlog is all the way from October. I'll be surprised if they even clear invite till mid October given the no of invites.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

anhad18 said:


> Its not necessary that all iscah prediction will be true
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


It's not a prediction. It's a fact (from various forums e.g. myimmitracker, iscah, expatforum, fb/whatsapp/telegram group) that 2611 is moving very slowly even for 75 pointers coz of low ceilings and high number of applicants. 
Welcome!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Agressive_OZ said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 with 75 and 80 points respectively for category System Analyst (261112). When can I expect an invite?


Next July minimum.


----------



## srrtvr1982 (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi All,
I have completed my bachelors in BE - ECE and MTech in Communication systems and no experience ,I am thinking which is the best skill assessment code to get invitation because already i wasted my 6 months with electronics engineer skill assessment which is only 300 ,please suggest which would be good telecommunication engineer or other engineering professional,please suggest 

Thanks in advance


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

srrtvr1982 said:


> Hi All,
> I have completed my bachelors in BE - ECE and MTech in Communication systems and no experience ,I am thinking which is the best skill assessment code to get invitation because already i wasted my 6 months with electronics engineer skill assessment which is only 300 ,please suggest which would be good telecommunication engineer or other engineering professional,please suggest
> 
> Thanks in advance


You can get assessed as a telecom engineer providing your CDRs are competent to show your capabilities as a telecom engineer and as it's a NPR occupation you may get an invite even with 70 points (most probably after July). 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## srrtvr1982 (Aug 1, 2018)

*Telecommunication*



kodaan28 said:


> You can get assessed as a telecom engineer providing your CDRs are competent to show your capabilities as a telecom engineer and as it's a NPR occupation you may get an invite even with 70 points (most probably after July).
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thanks you so much for your quick reply...Without experience also can i get skill assessment for telecommunication engineer right?I got electronics engineer assessment without experience only ..


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

srrtvr1982 said:


> Thanks you so much for your quick reply...Without experience also can i get skill assessment for telecommunication engineer right?I got electronics engineer assessment without experience only ..


For any occupation that comes under EA's authority, no mandatory experience requirements. Just make sure your CDRs are good enough to get you assessed as a professional engineer and not an ET. 
I saw your post on other social networking sites also but was busy at that time. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## O503591 (Jan 11, 2019)

189 -70
190- 75
261313 - is there any hope before Augus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srrtvr1982 (Aug 1, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> For any occupation that comes under EA's authority, no mandatory experience requirements. Just make sure your CDRs are good enough to get you assessed as a professional engineer and not an ET.
> I saw your post on other social networking sites also but was busy at that time.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk



I hope i can get telecommunication engineer if i get positive skill assessment I can create one more EOI because already i am keeping one EOI with Electronics engineer ,If i get one invitation I have to withdraw another one right..Please suggest am I right or wrongly i procedding?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srrtvr1982 said:


> I hope i can get telecommunication engineer if i get positive skill assessment I can create one more EOI because already i am keeping one EOI with Electronics engineer ,If i get one invitation I have to withdraw another one right..Please suggest am I right or wrongly i procedding?


As long as you have a positive skills assessment for both Anzsco codes , you can have 2 EOIS in the system simultaneously for both the codes

Obviously once you get an invite in either one, you should withdraw the other one 

Cheers


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> srrtvr1982 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Can I please know how many points you got? Thanks.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

O503591 said:


> 189 -70
> 190- 75
> 261313 - is there any hope before Augus
> 
> ...


http://www.iscah.com/3750-2/


----------



## srrtvr1982 (Aug 1, 2018)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Can I please know how many points you got? Thanks.


My point is 70 (EOI jul 18)
75 for NSW


----------



## srrtvr1982 (Aug 1, 2018)

NB said:


> As long as you have a positive skills assessment for both Anzsco codes , you can have 2 EOIS in the system simultaneously for both the codes
> 
> Obviously once you get an invite in either one, you should withdraw the other one
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Thank you so much for your response,I got your point But I am having one account in EA which is mapped to my name and DOB so i couldn't create one more account .I f i want to get one more skill assessment i have apply through the exist account which already mentioned my old skill assessment.How i have to take it forward.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

O503591 said:


> 189 -70
> 190- 75
> 261313 - is there any hope before Augus
> 
> ...


Surely August or September if nothing bad happens.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srrtvr1982 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thank you so much for your response,I got your point But I am having one account in EA which is mapped to my name and DOB so i couldn't create one more account .I f i want to get one more skill assessment i have apply through the exist account which already mentioned my old skill assessment.How i have to take it forward.
> 
> Thanks in advance..


No idea about EA process

Cheers


----------



## nsakhare (Nov 20, 2018)

O503591 said:


> 189 -70
> 190- 75
> 261313 - is there any hope before Augus
> 
> ...


When did you submit eoi?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

srrtvr1982 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thank you so much for your response,I got your point But I am having one account in EA which is mapped to my name and DOB so i couldn't create one more account .I f i want to get one more skill assessment i have apply through the exist account which already mentioned my old skill assessment.How i have to take it forward.
> 
> Thanks in advance..


You cannot create another one with same name and DOB in EA. Even I tried earlier but they sent me a mail stating that they are converting the two mail ids as one. You can apply in the same account if you want to re assess.


----------



## O503591 (Jan 11, 2019)

nsakhare said:


> When did you submit eoi?




5th Jan 2019


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbu (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi, 

I have submitted 189 and also SC 190 for Vic and NSW(two different EOI). Is it okay to submitted 3 EOI.

Please help.


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2018/fa181100146-document-released.PDF


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

Very informative link please go through


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi experts, please can someone tell me what to do in my scenario?
I got my pte results and 79 is achieved. Now I have two eoi,s 189- 70pts, 190- 75 points? I just updated them with recent pte scores. 
Question is one of my friend hinted me to create a new eoi and submit with new scores to get invited swiftly in feb11 round? Is tat true? 
Shud I have to create a new eoi? I believe the old eoi has good chance for getting me an invite? - Old eoi date- feb2 2018
Please clarify.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Your points split? As per your signature you only have 65 with pte 10, if you have got pte20 then it should be 75 for 189.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi Kodan28, 
I didn't update the signature yet. Will do.
Pts:
Age - 25
Exp- 10(8yrs)
Pte- 20
Edu- 15(bachelor's )
Eoi- feb2nd 2018

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

When did your age points reduced from 30 to 25?

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbu (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi Kodaan, 

Can u help me with the information whether I can apply for 2 seperate EOI for subclass 190 NSW and Victoria.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

I lost points for age on Aug10 2018

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Deva007 said:


> I lost points for age on Aug10 2018
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Then your old eoi doe is 10th August '18 with 60 points only. So make a new eoi with updated PTE results which will fetch you 70 for 189 and 70+5 for 190 and submit one eoi for 189 and 1 eoi for each state seperately. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Deva007 said:


> Hi experts, please can someone tell me what to do in my scenario?
> I got my pte results and 79 is achieved. Now I have two eoi,s 189- 70pts, 190- 75 points? I just updated them with recent pte scores.
> Question is one of my friend hinted me to create a new eoi and submit with new scores to get invited swiftly in feb11 round? Is tat true?
> Shud I have to create a new eoi? I believe the old eoi has good chance for getting me an invite? - Old eoi date- feb2 2018
> ...


It doesn't matter if you create new EOI or not, EOI date will automatically update when your points change. Creating new EOI to get faster invite is definitely false.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Bubbu said:


> Hi Kodaan,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure can. Can even use same mail ID to create multiple EOIs.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Then your old eoi doe is 10th August '18 with 60 points only. So make a new eoi with updated PTE results which will fetch you 70 for 189 and 70+5 for 190 and submit one eoi for 189 and 1 eoi for each state seperately.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Okay. Thanks for the reply. Below are my doubts:
1. On my eoi I see initially submitted date as feb10-2018: updated: feb02-2019, but you told my eoi doe as Aug102018?

2. If I remove old eoi and create a new eoi I might lose the advantage of time since I my old eoi dates 1 yr back which might reduce my chance of getting invitation? As skillselect issues eois based on first come first serve basis? Am I right?


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Deva007 said:


> Okay. Thanks for the reply. Below are my doubts:
> 1. On my eoi I see initially submitted date as feb10-2018: updated: feb02-2019, but you told my eoi doe as Aug102018?
> 
> 2. If I remove old eoi and create a new eoi I might lose the advantage of time since I my old eoi dates 1 yr back which might reduce my chance of getting invitation? As skillselect issues eois based on first come first serve basis? Am I right?
> ...


Eoi submission date doesn't matter, eoi date of effect does. You can see that on your Skillselect account. 
Old eoi is only a liability as it is only valid till 2 years from the first date of submission. So it is recommended that once points increases, then make a new one and withdraw the old one.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

All right, thanks for the valuable reply Kodaan, will create a new eoi with updated points.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Deva007 said:


> All right, thanks for the valuable reply Kodaan, will create a new eoi with updated points.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


One more thing, with 70 for 189 & 70+5 for 190 don't expect anything before july. People with same points are waiting from May'18 so you may have to wait a long time. (Personally i would say atleast till October/November'19). So IF possible take your points to 75 which will get you an invite in very next round.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi Kodaan, when we submit my work experience in the eoi, should I have to provide only the experience considered by ACS( as ACS removed 4 precious yeras) or should I have to mention all my companies irrespective of ACS consideration in skill assessment?
In fact one of my earlier company is now no more, however, I have secured a self-declaration from one of the colleague. 
So, could you provide your sugession?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Deva007 said:


> Hi Kodaan, when we submit my work experience in the eoi, should I have to provide only the experience considered by ACS( as ACS removed 4 precious yeras) or should I have to mention all my companies irrespective of ACS consideration in skill assessment?
> In fact one of my earlier company is now no more, however, I have secured a self-declaration from one of the colleague.
> So, could you provide your sugession?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Need to mention all experience (as per my understanding, confirm with other members plz), Coz the experience which was deducted by ACS made you competent to gain points after that period, however mark it as non relevant/irrelevant. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

Understood. Greatly appreciate your response.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## O503591 (Jan 11, 2019)

Hi All,
Could someone help here?
As of now, I’m in 261313 and I have 70 points under 189 and 75 in 190. And DOE is 5th Jan 2019.
I hardly have 7months because on Aug 16th my age will be 33 and I’ll lose 5 points. 
I’m trying to get 5 points from my spouse and she’s done here BSC nursing in India. I’ve done some research and found that she has to undergo bridging program in Australia before I could get the Spouse skill assessment done by ANMAC. 
is it mandatory that she should do the bridging program even to just claim spouse points of 5? Can’t I get the skill assessment done and get 5 points from her without bridging program? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Deva007 said:


> Hi Kodaan, when we submit my work experience in the eoi, should I have to provide only the experience considered by ACS( as ACS removed 4 precious yeras) or should I have to mention all my companies irrespective of ACS consideration in skill assessment?
> In fact one of my earlier company is now no more, however, I have secured a self-declaration from one of the colleague.
> So, could you provide your sugession?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Well, you don't necessarily have to mention all the work experience in your EOI if the assessing authority has already deducted. You can mention only the experience that was considered in your assessment and disregard the rest. Doesn't really make any difference whether you mention it or not because anyways you are not claiming any points for deductions


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

sangakkara said:


> Well, you don't necessarily have to mention all the work experience in your EOI if the assessing authority has already deducted. You can mention only the experience that was considered in your assessment and disregard the rest. Doesn't really make any difference whether you mention it or not because anyways you are not claiming any points for deductions


Hi Sangakkara, Thanks for the reply. I thought/assuming not mentioning would have an impact as DHA should or need to verify our employment prospects from the begining of career(thinking my understanding is right?). However, your point is valid too? Also, curious if not mentioning could speed up the visa process as DHA do not need to waste time verifying the experience that is not relevant to the eoi. Not sure if tat sounds logical 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Deva007 said:


> Hi Sangakkara, Thanks for the reply. I thought/assuming not mentioning would have an impact as DHA should or need to verify our employment prospects from the begining of career(thinking my understanding is right?). However, your point is valid too? Also, curious if not mentioning could speed up the visa process as DHA do not need to waste time verifying the experience that is not relevant to the eoi. Not sure if tat sounds logical
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Well, your point sounds logical. Plus, they may not be bothered about your employment records that are not claimed for points. They will only want to validate/verify the employments that you claim points for. 

In addition, when you lodge your visa, you are required to fill Form 80. In form 80, you will have to mention all employment details regardless of whether you claim points or not


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

sangakkara said:


> Well, your point sounds logical. Plus, they may not be bothered about your employment records that are not claimed for points. They will only want to validate/verify the employments that you claim points for.
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, when you lodge your visa, you are required to fill Form 80. In form 80, you will have to mention all employment details regardless of whether you claim points or not


Got it, I am not aware of form 80. it's pretty clear now. Doesn't matter if we mention irrelevant experience from ACS in eoi or not, I believe DHA will verify all employment mentioned in form 80. THANKS MATE.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## srrtvr1982 (Aug 1, 2018)

JG said:


> You cannot create another one with same name and DOB in EA. Even I tried earlier but they sent me a mail stating that they are converting the two mail ids as one. You can apply in the same account if you want to re assess.


Thanks a lot for your valuable information....


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

sangakkara said:


> In addition, when you lodge your visa, you are required to fill Form 80. In form 80, you will have to mention all employment details regardless of whether you claim points or not


Please don't write "you are required to" for mere assumptions! Just to make sure people don't read this and think everyone has to fill out form 80: I talked to the MARA registered migration agent who handled my 457 visa application, where no form 80 was needed, and he said that even for 189 and 190 they don't always request form 80! According to the migration agent, whether they need form 80 heavily depends on your passport country and other factors, including who your case officer is. Of course if you desire you can always still send form 80 together with your application.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Vladroid said:


> Please don't write "you are required to" for mere assumptions! Just to make sure people don't read this and think everyone has to fill out form 80: I talked to the MARA registered migration agent who handled my 457 visa application, where no form 80 was needed, and he said that even for 189 and 190 they don't always request form 80! According to the migration agent, whether they need form 80 heavily depends on your passport country and other factors, including who your case officer is. Of course if you desire you can always still send form 80 together with your application.


More information is better than less information. I have filled form 80 because some people have said it's needed, even though some people say it isn't. I'd rather not risk delaying application.


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Friends, congrats to all those who had got Jan invite and good luck with your lodgment. if there are other open EOI applications in skill select please withdraw those since it has been estimated over 30% is getting wasted every round.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srrtvr1982 (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi friends,
Today i got my NAATI CCL test revaluation result and pass the examination ,i hope i can get 5 more points ,please clarify my doubt pass in the CCL is enough or any marks is required,my score is 
Task A: Dialogue 1: (minimum 29)	31 / 45
Task A: Dialogue 2: (minimum 29)	32.5 / 45
Overall Mark (minimum 63)	63.5 / 90

Please reply me,thanks in advance


----------



## Roshen (May 24, 2018)

Still not understand the logic of cut of date Software and Applications Programmers 2613 is	1/04/2017 3 pm. Previous month it was 7th April 2018...Dec result showing 1st April 2017..


----------



## Roshen (May 24, 2018)

Any prediction about Jan 2019 invite ?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Roshen said:


> Any prediction about Jan 2019 invite ?


As already declared by iscah same as Dec'18 round. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Roshen (May 24, 2018)

Software and Applications Programmers 2613 November round invite cut of date was 6th April 2018 and December round cut of date is 1st April 2017....really don"t understand the logic....


----------



## Aussyzz (Feb 8, 2019)

Hello All

I was in Australia on Subclass 600 and submitted my Form-80 at that time, do I need to resubmit it with my PR visa application , and should I wait for CO to ask for PCC & Health Check or can initiate it myself within few days of creating immiaccount.


----------



## JPillai (Jan 10, 2019)

Hi,
Can someone post the link of February 2019 invitation thread?
Regards,
Jay


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

JPillai said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone post the link of February 2019 invitation thread?
> 
> ...





189 EOI Invitations for February 2019
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh.../expats/showthread.php?t=1471642&share_type=t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carmelitegwl (Feb 22, 2019)

dear kodaan28, any special tips to move to 79+, i had given PTE A once with score LRSW 76,81,90,77


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

carmelitegwl said:


> dear kodaan28, any special tips to move to 79+, i had given PTE A once with score LRSW 76,81,90,77


With this score you don't need to improve much to begin with, i only had LRSW 69/68/56/72 in my first attempt. Just focus a bit on WFDs as they will heavily impact both L&W score. Also don't give much importance to Multiple choice questions as they don't carry much marks but can consume some vital seconds, so just go through them quickly. 
Next attempt chances are very high that you will be getting 79+ each. Best of luck for your test and sit ASAP as giving a large break doesn't help. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## carmelitegwl (Feb 22, 2019)

kodaan28 said:


> With this score you don't need to improve much to begin with, i only had LRSW 69/68/56/72 in my first attempt. Just focus a bit on WFDs as they will heavily impact both L&W score. Also don't give much importance to Multiple choice questions as they don't carry much marks but can consume some vital seconds, so just go through them quickly.
> Next attempt chances are very high that you will be getting 79+ each. Best of luck for your test and sit ASAP as giving a large break doesn't help.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thanks kodaan28.
I was also wondering should i give a try with IELTS General. Any inputs


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

carmelitegwl said:


> Thanks kodaan28.
> 
> I was also wondering should i give a try with IELTS General. Any inputs


Nah, PTE is much easier comparatively. Stick with it and next attempt you are going to get it!!
Cheers!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## carmelitegwl (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks

I can see you have scored pretty well in writing section throughout. Could you please share some tips for Writing Essay. I have been browsing a lot and stopped at e2L youtube videos. Let me know what do you think


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

carmelitegwl said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I can see you have scored pretty well in writing section throughout. Could you please share some tips for Writing Essay. I have been browsing a lot and stopped at e2L youtube videos. Let me know what do you think


Everyone got inspired from Jay's videos and they do help immensely, one thing i did was in SWT i wrote 60-65 words using connectors words in a single sentence and in SST also wrote 2-3 complex sentences instead of 5-6 small sentences. For essay i watched d2l YouTube videos as they mostly get repeated so if you know what topics will be there in exam you can prepare in advance regarding pros/cons of a topic and then can write with a plan. Here also i followed Jay's structure and it works without a doubt. For WFDs i was overconfident in initial attempts thinking i was writing correct sentences but when i practiced got to know that i tend to make small mistakes e.g. singular/plural, using an extra article (a, an, the) or removing them when i should be using them. And with practice i got hold of them, also repeated stuff you get from youtube videos d2l (currently known as careerCoves PTE) also help a lot. Also practice from ptestudy.com as it gives real exam like questions. Mock tests from ptenote are also good especially for reading part as they are tougher than real exam. Also don't worry too much about MCQs as they don't carry much weightage. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## carmelitegwl (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks. That really helps.
Just logged into ptenote site, they are offering PTE test + mock test in 12222. Is that for real.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

carmelitegwl said:


> Thanks. That really helps.
> Just logged into ptenote site, they are offering PTE test + mock test in 12222. Is that for real.


It's normally available in the range of 11200₹-11600₹. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

And yes it's for real, after paying money you will be getting a promo code which is used during payment option. And once done buying voucher, within half a hour you will get an email containing user name and password to login into ptenote site and there you can attempt mock tests!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## carmelitegwl (Feb 22, 2019)

kodaan28 said:


> And yes it's for real, after paying money you will be getting a promo code which is used during payment option. And once done buying voucher, within half a hour you will get an email containing user name and password to login into ptenote site and there you can attempt mock tests!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Cool, Thanks a lot my friend


----------

